# Liteflux LF2XT Discussion Thread (Part 5)



## victor01 (Apr 2, 2009)

Liteflux LF2XT Discussion continued


----------



## gswitter (Feb 6, 2010)

alltracturbo said:


> So does anyone know if there's going to be a new LF2 comig out or just the LF5?


Unless they rev the driver/UI, there's nothing essential to update on the LF2 yet.

The LF5 doesn't have the most recent UI of the LF2 and LF3.


----------



## sqchram (Feb 6, 2010)

Its just the right length for my fist to click the end, were it any shorter it would be cumbersome, and the light would be obstructed.

Good length for my pocket with the clip so it doesn't wriggle its way out.

(ya I just wanted to post at the top of part 5)


----------



## hoongern (Feb 14, 2010)

This morning I discovered that my LF2XT's lens was loose, and realized that my pill had come loose. But, I noticed that there wasn't any o-ring in the head. Did mine drop out, or is there actually no o-ring here? 

I removed the pill and tried putting one of my replacement o-rings there, but one seems too small, and the other seems to big. 

Can someone else confirm whether their head has an o-ring or not (In between the lens and the body)? I remember seeing some pictures of the LF2XT disassembled but I can't seem to find it....

Additionally, when I screw the pill back in, it just seems to come loose again..


----------



## HighLumens (Feb 14, 2010)

hoongern said:


> ...
> 
> Can someone else confirm whether their head has an o-ring or not (In between the lens and the body)?...
> 
> Additionally, when I screw the pill back in, it just seems to come loose again..


I have never disassembled mine but I'm quite sure there is an o-ring between the lens and the body. In fact there are 4 replacement o-rings: 1 small for the clicky switch, 2 medium sized to be used between head/body and body/tailcap and 1 big that can only be used between lens/head.

I found my pill loose too and tightened it. It is a bit loose again but as long as the LF doesn' t flicker it's ok.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't think mine has an 0-ring between lens and body either. Noticed this way back when I first got the light. Even asked here, but I don't recall any responses. Tried gently to push out lens, but stopped when it didn't budge. Better to leave well enough alone. I think someone goofed in the assembly line. I wonder if recently received units also are like this, or if it's just the older ones?

Geoff


----------



## Flyflash (Feb 14, 2010)

Kuku put a video on youtube covering bezel o-ring replacment:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJRcP6ajJaE


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 14, 2010)

Flyflash said:


> Kuku put a video on youtube covering bezel o-ring replacment:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJRcP6ajJaE



Thanks for the link, Flyflash. After looking at the video I suppose it's likely mine does have an o-ring, just a very thin one. I can't really feel it if I poke around with a pin from the outside. I'm hesitant to force out the lens since it appears to have slight chipping started right at the edge. Hate to make it worse, just to satisfy curiousity. EliteLED sent me a spare o-ring or two for spacers, but they weren't needed.

I'm glad I checked out that video, because there's another there that shows exactly the "pre-flash" I see in mine that concerned me initially.

Geoff


----------



## Ciliatus (Mar 13, 2010)

I recently received my natural LF2XT R2 that I ordered from Khoo. This is my first "good" flashlight and I'm blown away. I absolutely love it so far and I can't keep from playing with it. At first I had a bit of trouble figuring out the FUI but I've spent the last few days reading all five parts of this thread and I think I've got everything pretty figured out. I've got to say that I'm impressed with all of the info available on the forums. I'm really digging the CPF! 

I have two questions. First of all, what exactly is the sapphire lens? Secondly, does anyone know of any clips that could be attached to your pocket allowing you to dangle the light in your pocket on a short lanyard rather than clipping the light directly to your pocket?


----------



## Surnia (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought the LF2XTs came with clips?

A sapphire lens is exactly that, a lens made of synthetic sapphire instead of the glass used in the normal litefluxes.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 13, 2010)

Ciliatus said:


> Secondly, does anyone know of any clips that could be attached to your pocket allowing you to dangle the light in your pocket on a short lanyard rather than clipping the light directly to your pocket?



You could do what I have done if you want to leave the pocket clip attached and still have a lanyard. Just put a small split ring on the pocket clip. Attach your lanyard to that ring. Works fine and allows you to slide the lanyard out of the way for those times when "mouth holding" the light is required.

Geoff

Edit: Here's a pic of my setup


----------



## Ciliatus (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, the light came with a clip but not like what I'm going for. Geoff, I saw your recommendation in an earlier post and I really like that. If I can't find what I'm looking for, that's exactly what I'll end up doing. If I can find something though I'd love to have some kind of clip that I can attach to my pocket that is corded to the light, attached to the keyring-type attachment (can't remember off the top of my head what the correct name is). In other words, I don't want the light itself secured directly to my pocket, but I'd like to use a clip. I figure if it's dangling into my pocket without sitting at the bottom of it and turning sideways, it will be easily accessible at all times without much worry of screwing up the provided clip or somehow losing my light.


----------



## sqchram (Mar 14, 2010)

There are exactly the types of clips you are looking for, though usually overpriced. Have a look at these blanks.

http://www.usaknifemaker.com/store/titanium-pocket-clip-035-style-4-p-1157.html

Someone will have links to the post-formed pocket clips. Then you just attach the light to it with a split ring.


----------



## Ciliatus (Mar 14, 2010)

That's _exactly_ the type of thing that I'm looking for. Thanks sqchram. So anyone know where I'd find something like this as a finished product? Possibly something with the good looks to match my new LF2XT?


----------



## cistallus (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds like you want a P-7 suspension clip, here's one place to get it: http://www.tecaccessories.com/products/product.php?II=27


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 14, 2010)

I think that's what he's looking for too. I was composing a reply myself when you posted. 
Note: DST changed during the post too. 

Anyway, here's another link from where I got mine. Click...

And a post of EngrPaul's showing more what it looks like in use. Click..


----------



## Ciliatus (Mar 14, 2010)

That's PERFECT!! Thanks so much.


----------



## axd (Mar 14, 2010)

I wonder if anyone has some pictures of these LF2XT electronics/CPU/EPROM things...

This question came when I saw the pics in this post, so I was wondering how they look like and what are the parts (guess I'll have to look at them anyway when I start lubing around). I think such pics can be great wallpapers if taken with sufficient resolution - especially for the geeks around here...

I'm no specialist at all (but just getting bitten more and more by this flasho madness :tinfoil, but it is fascinating to see how much power these flashlights pack nowadays (I'm even tempted to consider comparing them to the Lunar Module :laughing: )

Which brings me to another point: all these lights are very nice to have, but they most probably won't withstand time. I don't think any of my electronic flashlights will last for more than a few years 

And the wallpaper issue brings yet another point - does anyone make wallpapers from their flashlight pics (or components)? I'd say that's not such a crazy idea for flashaholics! But I think the level of detail is important.


----------



## bansuri (Mar 14, 2010)

axd said:


> Which brings me to another point: all these lights are very nice to have, but they most probably won't withstand time. I don't think any of my electronic flashlights will last for more than a few years


If the circuit is designed correctly there's no reason to think they won't last for decades. 
Poor circuit design and manufacturing can kill any piece of gear, well designed stuff lasts longer than it needs to. I've had guitar amps that were decades old, we run a 15 yr old server at work, I could literally name thousands of items that have lasted me or I've seen last, a very long time.
I'm of the mind that this kind of output from a AAA battery will never seem insufficient. However, in 5 years our current lights _probably will _seem dated and dim. :mecry:

Even if the electronics don't last they'll probably just end up in a drawer like some old incan Mag.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 14, 2010)

sqchram said:


> There are exactly the types of clips you are looking for, though usually overpriced. Have a look at these blanks.
> 
> http://www.usaknifemaker.com/store/titanium-pocket-clip-035-style-4-p-1157.html
> 
> Someone will have links to the post-formed pocket clips. Then you just attach the light to it with a split ring.




Those clips are kinda big for a LF2XT unless they offer smaller ones. I bought that exact clip you linked & this is it formed on a MD2 host which is much larger than a LF2XT.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3283525&postcount=16


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 11, 2010)

spare parts:


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 12, 2010)

burntoshine said:


> spare parts:


I'll take both the spare parts standing up on the left side of the photo! :wave:


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 12, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> I'll take both the spare parts standing up on the left side of the photo! :wave:



wait, how'd those two sneak into the photo?? those little mischief makers!


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 13, 2010)

burntoshine said:


> wait, how'd those two sneak into the photo?? those little mischief makers!


You get the upper one and I'll get the lower one, okay! 


(How much do I owe you!) :devil:


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 13, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> You get the upper one and I'll get the lower one, okay!
> 
> 
> (How much do I owe you!) :devil:



:laughing:

if i was just a tad slower, i might have fallen for that one.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 13, 2010)

burntoshine said:


> :laughing:
> 
> if i was just a tad slower, i might have fallen for that one.


Hmmm, no bad intentions intended but I wish you'd at least been tired at the time! 

(How much do I owe you...)


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 14, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Hmmm, no bad intentions intended but I wish you'd at least been tired at the time!


Shoulda' tried the old "heads I win, tails you lose"! :laughing:

BTW, finally got around to memorizing the LF2XT FUI, and programming it exactly the way I like (almost... still got a little tweaking to do).

Probably the most *killer* light Liteflux has made amongst their venerable lineup. :candle:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 14, 2010)

A little practice with the FUI now and then helps. Seems like it's been too quiet around here about a new LF5XT.

Geoff


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 14, 2010)

Bimmerboy said:


> Shoulda' tried the old "heads I win, tails you lose"! :laughing:


Yeah, I know... guess I blew it. 

Oh well, I've already got one too! 


Flying Turtle said:


> Seems like it's been too quiet around here about a new LF5XT.


Hey, that's right! Pretty soon!


----------



## bansuri (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm back in the 2XT club. Wanted to have a unified UI so I was using the LF2 and LF2X but the 2XT allure was too powerful. Got a good deal on an R2 edition on CPFM. The output on this light is just gorgeous. 
Regarding the 5xt, I hope it's just a slightly larger 2xt instead of a variation of the old body style.


----------



## chrisWELD (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all,

just ordered an LF2XT Q4 from Steve.

Just occurred to me - is there a lockout function? 

If there isn't, does anyone find their light often turns on by itself when in their pocket? Not a bit worry for me - just curious to know what everyone's experiences have been...

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Let It Bleed (Apr 14, 2010)

You can twist the head slightly to keep it from accidentally turning on. There is also a 3 minute auto-off, but if it's enabled the ODP is turned off. So if you plan to use rechargeables, I would stick with loosening the head slightly.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 14, 2010)

bansuri said:


> Regarding the 5xt, I hope it's just a slightly larger 2xt instead of a variation of the old body style.


Amen!


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 14, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Oh well, I've already got one too!



haha, i thought you had one. which run is yours from?



chrisWELD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just ordered an LF2XT Q4 from Steve.
> 
> ...



congratulations on your purchase of the coolest flashlight ever! i'm very biased as the LF2XT is my absolute favorite. you'll be happy...



Let It Bleed said:


> You can twist the head slightly to keep it from accidentally turning on. There is also a 3 minute auto-off, but if it's enabled the ODP is turned off. So if you plan to use rechargeables, I would stick with loosening the head slightly.



my 2XT comes on in the lowest brightness setting with the 3 min. auto-off feature on. (then i can easily press and hold the button for full brightness)

Chris, if this is your first liteflux, i would recommend familiarizing yourself with this while you're waiting for your light to arrive. by the time you get it, you'll be a pro at programming it. that's what i did; and it helps the wait just a little bit.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 14, 2010)

burntoshine said:


> haha, i thought you had one. which run is yours from?


I think it's from run #2, which is one of the best! :twothumbs


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 14, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> I think it's from run #2, which is one of the best! :twothumbs



i agree!


----------



## chrisWELD (Apr 15, 2010)

Let It Bleed said:


> You can twist the head slightly to keep it from accidentally turning on.





burntoshine said:


> congratulations on your purchase of the coolest flashlight ever! i'm very biased as the LF2XT is my absolute favorite. you'll be happy...
> 
> Chris, if this is your first liteflux, i would recommend familiarizing yourself with this while you're waiting for your light to arrive. by the time you get it, you'll be a pro at programming it. that's what i did; and it helps the wait just a little bit.



Thanks Let it Bleed and burntoshine 

Light shipped 7 hours ago - another 4 days to go hopefully 

Chris


----------



## Let It Bleed (Apr 15, 2010)

It's both a fun toy and a very practical tool that you're sure to like. I've yet to get any 10440 li-ions to try in it, but I'm impressed with the output with regular lithium and even alkaline batteries. I'm looking forward to trying the li-ions.

I set up the FIU with the outputs I like best, but have found that I actually prefer the CIU. I'm already tempted to get the LF3XT, but I don't really have a use for it so I'm trying to wait for whatever they're going to make next.


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 15, 2010)

Let It Bleed said:


> It's both a fun toy and a very practical tool that you're sure to like. I've yet to get any 10440 li-ions to try in it, but I'm impressed with the output with regular lithium and even alkaline batteries. I'm looking forward to trying the li-ions.
> 
> I set up the FIU with the outputs I like best, but have found that I actually prefer the CIU. I'm already tempted to get the LF3XT, but I don't really have a use for it so I'm trying to wait for whatever they're going to make next.



i did the same thing; i keep going back and forth between the CUI and FUI. i've been using the CUI lately.

and about a week ago i got a LF3XT modded neutral white from Steve and i have to say that i like the beam a little better than the LF2XT, but it has a xpe led, which probably changes the beam characteristics a bit from a standard 3XT. i also managed to find a 2aa tube for it. i really like my new 3XT, but my 2XTi will remain my EDC.

i'm anxious to see what the new LF5XT is like.


----------



## KuKu427 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah that 3XT is nice but too fat for pocket duty. Eagerly awaiting the 5XT too... Can we say...5XTi?


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 17, 2010)

5XTi? i like. what do you think about having some trits on the side of the bezel? ...or is that too weird?


----------



## bmwcrazy (Apr 19, 2010)

So, first time posting on here after lurking for a while.

I bought a LF2XT from kuku a few weeks ago and started playing with it for a few days. Everything was fine until tonight. The light started becoming unresponsive, I thought it was the button that was giving out so I pressed harder. That worked for a while then things started to get freaky. In CUI mode I could not ramp up and down, I was able to change between min, reg, and max but while ramping it was blank. Sometimes 1c registered as 2c and it was basically unusable. 

Now that I try it after not using it for a few hours it seems to work again. The button's responsive again and everything works. 

Does anyone have any idea what's going on? Can it be that o ring issue between the lens and the pill?


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 19, 2010)

Make sure the tail cap is tight. It can loosen & then it will do exactly what you are describing. 

And by tail cap I mean the s/s looking end part where the clip is attached. 

Even being loose about 1/8 of a turn can cause those symptoms in my experience.

Travis



bmwcrazy said:


> So, first time posting on here after lurking for a while.
> 
> I bought a LF2XT from kuku a few weeks ago and started playing with it for a few days. Everything was fine until tonight. The light started becoming unresponsive, I thought it was the button that was giving out so I pressed harder. That worked for a while then things started to get freaky. In CUI mode I could not ramp up and down, I was able to change between min, reg, and max but while ramping it was blank. Sometimes 1c registered as 2c and it was basically unusable.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmwcrazy (Apr 19, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> Make sure the tail cap is tight. It can loosen & then it will do exactly what you are describing.
> 
> And by tail cap I mean the s/s looking end part where the clip is attached.
> 
> ...



OMG it works! It was off by 1 full turn :bow:
You sir, are awesome.


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 19, 2010)

...yeah, sometimes either one of my LF2XTs will either not work or will flicker and/or turn off by itself. it only happens occasionally, and only after i have changed the battery or loosened and tightened something. 

it just means that there's a bad connection, or no connection. just play around with loosening and tightening the head and tail. sometimes cleaning all the contacts can help. also, rotating the inner battery tube, or taking it out and putting it back in.


----------



## bansuri (Apr 19, 2010)

bmwcrazy said:


> OMG it works!



it's hard to get it really tight, what I've done is wrap a wide rubberband around the body and slip dome paracord around the top of the clip to get some leverage on it.


----------



## bmwcrazy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well for me it was the inside of my tailcap. The brass part around the spring. That made the button loose and i was actually able to press the button down beyond the point it's supposed to stop. Twisting the brass ring using my nail was enough to tighten it. Now it works pretty well  

Perhaps your problem isn't with the whole cap itself but rather the inner brass ring?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 22, 2010)

bmwcrazy said:


> Well for me it was the inside of my tailcap. The brass part around the spring. That made the button loose and i was actually able to press the button down beyond the point it's supposed to stop. Twisting the brass ring using my nail was enough to tighten it. Now it works pretty well
> 
> Perhaps your problem isn't with the whole cap itself but rather the inner brass ring?



When I read this I thought I better check the ring on mine. It was so loose it fell off when I opened it up. No wonder switching was acting flakey. Now all is better.

Thanks for the tip.

Geoff


----------



## cimino (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting one of these from Khoo in the marketplace... as soon as a moderator unlocks me from total newbie status *hint*.

Hope this loose ring business isn't a deal-breaker. I'd probably use a bit of Loctite to keep things in place, but I don't know if that's a smart thing to do until I have one in my hands.


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Apr 22, 2010)

cimino said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of these from Khoo in the marketplace... as soon as a moderator unlocks me from total newbie status *hint*.


 

Throw some posts in the "testing 1-2-3" forum. That's what worked for me. I think it took something like 5-10 posts, and then I was a full member.


----------



## Tuikku (Apr 22, 2010)

HeyGuysWatchThis said:


> Throw some posts in the "testing 1-2-3" forum. That's what worked for me. I think it took something like 5-10 posts, and then I was a full member.



...but don´t post too many into testing. I got feedback from spamming about five posts + poll


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 26, 2010)

Decided to take apart the switch again and make sure everything was clean. When it was open I very gently gave the switch button spring a stretch. Could be my imagination, but it seems to now feel better, maybe because of slightly longer button travel.

Geoff


----------



## bansuri (Apr 26, 2010)

Goeff, I did the same thing, positive results. I think the resistance of the O-ring makes the action mushy.


----------



## Magnumpy (Apr 26, 2010)

imo if there's one weak point in the LF2XT it's the switch. it could be much more rugged and reliable.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 26, 2010)

.
See how you like it with the button spring removed.... (crisp action)



Flying Turtle said:


> Decided to take apart the switch again and make sure everything was clean. When it was open I very gently gave the switch button spring a stretch. Could be my imagination, but it seems to now feel better, maybe because of slightly longer button travel.
> 
> Geoff


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 26, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> .
> See how you like it with the button spring removed.... (crisp action)


I have two of em', bought a few months apart. I tweaked the switch on first one almost immediately by just removing the spring. Thought it felt great and worked good then. Left it like that for months. I've since tweaked it some more.

The second one I received felt different, but couldn't really tell why. I removed the spring on it, but it just didn't have the same feel as the first one. One thing different was that this one had more travel. Took it back apart and added two layers of a small piece of scotch tape to the nub on the underside of the sw button. That took up all but a very little bit of free play and improved the feel. I ended up putting the spring back in and I believe I stretched it some before doing so. I tried so many different combinations between the two of em I lost track. 

There was also a difference in the drag on the sw button o-ring between the two of em. All the variables combined gave them different feels. 

Each sample may require something different in the mod to get it to feel... right. 

Bottom line is I've got them worked out and they both feel good now. 

They rotate EDC duty as I always have one of them on me at all times so I need to have the switch feel & work positively. 

I run 10440s in em' and it's my favorite light!






Please excuse to poor quality quick pic as I was in a hurry and thought this thread needed a fresh pic.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Apr 26, 2010)

I did three things to my switch that made a vast improvement and not one single glitch in what must be thousands of cycles. 

..maybe 10's of thousands??? :thinking: 
That dammed thing is very addictive/fun. 

Oh, and best user interface EVER!


First, I cut the slots in the brass ring deeper so that I could get a good bite on it when I tightened/loosened it up. 
It was loose from the factory and the first thing I do to all of my lights is take them completely apart for examination and fine tuning. :devil:

Second, found a replacement spring that was slightly heavier to prevent accidental activation.

Third, I carefully applied Krytox to the O-ring and O-ring groove.
The factory assembled mine DRY, sans lube! 
This final touch made that switch slicker than snot on a glass door knob, let me tell ya. 

Krytox is hands down the absolute finest lubricant you can apply to O-rings. 
I know it's higher than a cat's back but a little goes a very long way. 
I've had the same two tubs for at least 10 years and I'll be dead and buried before I can use this stuff up.



Great light btw, made even better by Ku's Ti spa treatment. :devil:


----------



## Gryphen (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a akoray k106 with a dead led, how bright is the lf2xt xpg r5 compared to the k106?


----------



## compasillo (Apr 30, 2010)

Gryphen said:


> I have a akoray k106 with a dead led, how bright is the lf2xt xpg r5 compared to the k106?



Noticably brighter


----------



## Gryphen (Apr 30, 2010)

I have another question which has better light transmission ar glass or sapphire?


----------



## Magnumpy (Apr 30, 2010)

has anyone else noticed this light behaving erratically when the battery is low? mine will spontaneously change modes and do all kinds of other silly hijinks when the battery is dying :duh2:


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 30, 2010)

Mine didn't. I've killed an unprotected 10440 by using it till the light shut off by itself.... without the ODP on.  No funny modes as you've experienced.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 30, 2010)

I have not noticed this kind of erratic behavior when the battery is low. Like some other problems I wonder if this is resulting from a loose switch.

Geoff


----------



## Gryphen (May 1, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Noticably brighter


With alkline nixx or li-ion?


----------



## compasillo (May 1, 2010)

Gryphen said:


> With alkline nixx or li-ion?




Li-Ion in both flashlights


----------



## Magnumpy (May 1, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> I have not noticed this kind of erratic behavior when the battery is low. Like some other problems I wonder if this is resulting from a loose switch.
> 
> Geoff



that could be, It happens so randomly I'm not sure exactly what the cause is. another possibility is that I'm just not used to the interface and misinterpreting things. something else that happens is when I push and hold the switch to scale down the brightness sometimes it will just turn off. I guess that does indicate a bad switch? :thinking:


----------



## Yapo (May 7, 2010)

Hey all wise n happy LF2XT owners!

Ive been having trouble tryin to decide on which light to upgrade to from my current EDC being a Proton Pro...the LF2XT or the Zebralight SC50w?

The pros for me:

More flexible UI/lower low vs Higher output/throw/runtime

Also i have quite a few unused LSD NiMH AAA which want to be used!

So i was wondering what light/s were replaced by the LF2XT as your EDC(or 1 of your edc's)

Thx!


----------



## compasillo (May 7, 2010)

Transformed my black 2XT into a bare Al one


----------



## KuKu427 (May 7, 2010)

Nice! 
Did you coat with something to protect against corrosion?


----------



## compasillo (May 7, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> Nice!
> Did you coat with something to protect against corrosion?


 
Not yet.

I think the oxidation will produce a natural transparent coating but
I'm open to your suggestions (I'm looking for homemade anodizing info...)


----------



## KuKu427 (May 7, 2010)

TiN!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo9bQ8JXCpQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko2aS6GaV2c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbZ3a2QY5QM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5v8rmsKEWk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt9WusSGj9g

LOL, but that works better on a light without knurling.

Oh, I had a bare Al proto, it showed some blemishes after I left it alone for some time. That's why I asked about what coating you are using.

These might be helpful.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258204
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/273801

I've also heard about ppl using car wax and Tuf Cloth...


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 7, 2010)

Yeah ... oxidation ... I don't think it will produce a natural transparent coating ..

I think it will oxidize and turn your hands black every time you handle it.

Clear spray-on plasti-kote might work ?

I wonder if Car wax would seal it and prevent the black aluminum oxidation ?




compasillo said:


> Not yet.
> 
> I think the oxidation will produce a natural transparent coating but
> I'm open to your suggestions (I'm looking for homemade anodizing info...)


----------



## compasillo (May 7, 2010)

I think aluminum is one of the most resistant metals and their oxide is very stable and hard. 
Theoretically, once formed a thin outer layer further oxidation stops. Perhaps a hint
can be gray but I do not think you'll get hands stained black. 
In any case, this is only an experiment I carried out several flashlights and have to
wait a while to see the result in each.
Now thinking about a homemade electro anodizing :thinking:

I'll post my impressions once I got some results.

Here are some of my inexpensive little "guinea pigs"...
I have to say my lack of photographer skills don't make justice to
the real appearance of the bare aluminium.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 7, 2010)

Well ... the reason I say that ...

I have an all aluminum Little Giant Ladder ......

Every time I use it , I have black on my hands and clothes.

That was my reason.
~


----------



## compasillo (May 7, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Well ... the reason I say that ...
> 
> I have an all aluminum Little Giant Ladder ......
> 
> ...



Good reason indeed... 

Though we are going a bit off topic I only can say I appreciate your advise and
try to give a little time to see what happens to the flashlights I experimented with.


----------



## Tuikku (May 7, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Well ... the reason I say that ...
> 
> I have an all aluminum Little Giant Ladder ......
> 
> ...



Something used on the surface of those ladders? 
Thin layer of oil preventing oxidizing but when rubbed with bare hand gives some color to skin? :thinking:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 7, 2010)

Oil is not something I want on a metal ladder for safety reasons.

But one day I may try paste car wax on it to see if it helps.

Bare al-u-minium lights do look nice !
~


----------



## axd (May 9, 2010)

Gryphen said:


> I have another question which has better light transmission ar glass or sapphire?



The sapphire is supposed to have better light transmission.

_(Edit added: Correction - it's not: read on...)_


----------



## juplin (May 9, 2010)

axd said:


> The sapphire is supposed to have better light transmission.


The transmittance of sapphire in 400 ~ 700 nm wavelength of visible light is less than/around 85% by referring to the following graph.





This graph is taken from:
http://www.schott.com/advanced_optics/english/download/schott_sapphire_dec_2009_en.pdf

In contrast, the transmittance of optical glass is above 90%.

Some useful information can also be found in CPF:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/302110&postcount=4


> As far as I can see from data I've found, the light transmittance of sapphire should be very close to a high quality mineral glass at around 95%.


----------



## jumpin jack flash (May 15, 2010)

Being very close to pulling the trigger on this light, I have gone through most of the LF2XT threads but still am a little confused about the operation of the light in CUI. Can I go straight to the minimum output (2Clicks) without having the initial user-defined level (1Click) coming on first? From what I've gathered, the initial start up happens instantly, so it doesn't look like I could do 2 quick clicks to go straight to low-low. 

Could one of you owners clarify this for me?


----------



## KuKu427 (May 15, 2010)

No it can't. The 2xt can't turn on in low in CUI unless the user left it on low the last time they used it.


----------



## jumpin jack flash (May 15, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> No it can't. The 2xt can't turn on in low in CUI unless the user left it on low the last time they used it.


 


That's what I thought.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 15, 2010)

jumpin jack flash said:


> Being very close to pulling the trigger on this light, I have gone through most of the LF2XT threads but still am a little confused about the operation of the light in CUI. Can I go straight to the minimum output (2Clicks) without having the initial user-defined level (1Click) coming on first? From what I've gathered, the initial start up happens instantly, so it doesn't look like I could do 2 quick clicks to go straight to low-low.
> 
> Could one of you owners clarify this for me?


The CUI is so easy to change that I just re-adjust it for day and night usage. During the day I set it up above mid-point in output, at night drop it closer to low, or all the way to minimum. 

You'll definitely like the light and mine has become my favorite go-to light.


----------



## jumpin jack flash (May 15, 2010)

I'm mainly attracted by the beam quality, tint, low-low, and AAA size....and all the good reviews. The user interface doesn't seem that important to me, but that is probably because I've never experienced one so versatile. I'll likely have a greater appreciation for it once I start using it, or at least get it fine tuned to my needs.

One of the ways I can tell that owners seem to be happy with these lights is because they don't seem to come up for sale very often.

Anyway, kaichu, saying that this is your go-to light is a pretty good endorsement because I've seen you on the forum for quite a while now, and I'm sure you have a number of quality flashlights.


----------



## Mihakinen (May 15, 2010)

You won't be disappointed by the LF2XT, best light I have ever bought, there are plenty of reasons to buy one and you cannot avoid them  If Ku has any of the XP-G R4 in neutral white left you'll love the tint, makes all of my other XP-G lights literally green with envy 

Ku - Any comments on the sapphire vs. AR-coated glass transmittance?

And for those of you that have used this light for a long time, would you change anything in the UI? So far the only improvements I have thought of are a programmable tactical mode (I use the FUI with the lowest low first but I want my tactical to be random strobe...), a tactical lock that doesn't involve clicks to disable (which would interfere with signalling, unscrewing the head and screwing back on could work as a disable method) and perhaps an integrated watch, flashing the time in the usual manner on request.


----------



## KuKu427 (May 15, 2010)

Mihakinen said:


> Ku - Any comments on the sapphire vs. AR-coated glass transmittance?


AR coated glass does transmit more light. But sapphire offers unparalleled scratch resistance and at a negligible loss of light (IMO). Since the sapphire is an aftermarket part, you always have the option to switch back to the original AR if needed.

2XT timepiece... um...:shakehead


----------



## Lite_me (May 15, 2010)

jumpin jack flash said:


> I'm mainly attracted by the beam quality, tint, low-low, and AAA size....and all the good reviews.


I have two LF2XTs. I'd like to have a couple more. :huh: It is my favorite light and I have many. A big part of it is the tint and beam quality. Say nothing of the slick UI(s) & nice switch. I recently purchased the Zebra SC50w (warm ver) hoping it would be similar enough in tint to the LF2XTs but it ain't.  My two LFs are somewhat different in tint but both are closer to neutral than any other lights I own. I always have one of em on me. It's the best light I've found for my use and I'm on here every day a lookin'!


----------



## bansuri (May 15, 2010)

Lite_me said:


> I have two LF2XTs. I'd like to have a couple more. :huh: It is my favorite light and I have many. A big part of it is the tint and beam quality. Say nothing of the slick UI(s) & nice switch. I recently purchased the Zebra SC50w (warm ver) hoping it would be similar enough in tint to the LF2XTs but it ain't.  My two LFs are somewhat different in tint but both are closer to neutral than any other lights I own. I always have one of em on me. It's the best light I've found for my use and I'm on here every day a lookin'!




I agree with Lite_Me, the output on this light is stunning. I recently bought, (and sadly sold) an R2 model for my final try at getting my big hands to be able to hold on to one of these, just not for me, so I'm praying the the output from the upcoming LF5XT is comparable.
If you've got the hands for it and understand programming concepts the output from this light "wows" everyone who sees it.

A+!

_


----------



## ninemm (May 16, 2010)

Joining the LF2XT club with a Natural R2 w/Ti tail and blue trit installed! Woo! Can't wait to test this light out for myself. I think it will be replacing my PreonII as my EDC. Look forward to posting my first impressions once it arrives. :thumbsup:


----------



## compasillo (May 16, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Joining the LF2XT club with a Natural R2 w/Ti tail and blue trit installed! Woo! Can't wait to test this light out for myself. I think it will be replacing my PreonII as my EDC. Look forward to posting my first impressions once it arrives. :thumbsup:




You'll love it, for sure. It has replaced my preons and qminis (for now)


----------



## kaichu dento (May 16, 2010)

jumpin jack flash said:


> kaichu, saying that this is your go-to light is a pretty good endorsement because I've seen you on the forum for quite a while now, and I'm sure you have a number of quality flashlights.


I don't have the same range of lights as others, but single AAA lights are what really brought me to CPF in the first place, and although I have a fond spot for others as well, I think that the LF2XTi should be de riguer for all CPF'ers!

One caveat when following preferences of other members here is to try and identify which ones have the same taste in lights as you. This is so important since there are so many good choices, but the applicability can vary quite widely depending on your needs and tastes.

I have a couple CPF friends whose home property or job requirements make them very fond of high output lights where my preferences run along the lines of lower outputs with warm, comfortable beam patterns and hot spot to flood blend in a super portable packages. Hence my love for the LF2XTi, Draco's and CR2 lights as my giant lights! (Not completely true since I have a giant Ra Clicky and a couple single-cell Surefires...)


ninemm said:


> Joining the LF2XT club with a Natural R2 w/Ti tail and blue trit installed! Woo! Can't wait to test this light out for myself. I think it will be replacing my PreonII as my EDC. Look forward to posting my first impressions once it arrives. :thumbsup:


Ninemm, welcome to LF2XT-ville!


----------



## ninemm (May 16, 2010)

compasillo said:


> You'll love it, for sure. It has replaced my preons and qminis (for now)



Thanks for the good word Compasillo! I think I will too.



kaichu dento said:


> I have a couple CPF friends whose home property or job requirements make them very fond of high output lights where my preferences run along the lines of lower outputs with warm, comfortable beam patterns and hot spot to flood blend in a super portable packages. Hence my love for the LF2XTi, Draco's and CR2 lights as my giant lights! (Not completely true since I have a giant Ra Clicky and a couple single-cell Surefires...)
> 
> Ninemm, welcome to LF2XT-ville!



Thanks KD! I was originally looking for bright and throwy sacrificing tint at the start. Now I am realizing that warmer floodier beams are more useful for me on a day to day basis. If a need something to reach out and be bright I'll use my Surefire M4!


----------



## axd (May 16, 2010)

*accidental activation with a P-7*

_(actually a reply to this post, but that thread is locked)_

I use this P-7 suspension clip with a slightly larger ring that allows me to slide the LF2XT pocket clip into it; problem is that whenever I reach or put something into my pocket, chances are I will hit the switch, so I have to check all the time if the light didn't go on - which is a bit odd, seeing one look into his pocket all the time... (yes, I could also unscrew the barrel, seen the ODP/AUTO_OFF discussion)

On a side note: I keep the LF2XT pocket clip because I have attached a small lanyard to it (that can slide along the clip with its ring): the lanyard allows me to hang the light pointing upwards by making a knot that ties around the center of mass (which is located almost at the end of the pocket clip), the resulting loop can be hung to anything sticking out of a wall (or e.g. a door knob), to light the _ceiling_ when I want a better overall - indirect - illumination.

(I'll post a pic when I get a cam...)


----------



## jumpin jack flash (May 16, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> One caveat when following preferences of other members here is to try and identify which ones have the same taste in lights as you. This is so important since there are so many good choices, but the applicability can vary quite widely depending on your needs and tastes.


 

This is a very good point regarding applicablility. 


With much experimentation, and regarding my minimalist tendencies, my needs for a AAA-sized light for EDC and work-related requirements has been settled upon in the form of a Fenix LOD the last 2 years. At this point the only reason to change would be if I could find a very similar light type with significant improvements. (AFAIC these would be a more neutral to warm-leaning tint, somewhat better beam pattern, a much higher frequency PWM, and a more versatile user interface with the ability to go really low). 

I see the LF2XT as being that light - a definite step up. And I can see being very happy with it over the next couple of years much as has been the case with my Fenix.....at least until something significantly better comes along or until my needs dramatically change.

Thanks for all the good feedback everyone!


----------



## sithjedi333 (May 16, 2010)

Mihakinen said:


> And for those of you that have used this light for a long time, would you change anything in the UI? So far the only improvements I have thought of are a programmable tactical mode (I use the FUI with the lowest low first but I want my tactical to be random strobe...), a tactical lock that doesn't involve clicks to disable (which would interfere with signalling, unscrewing the head and screwing back on could work as a disable method) and perhaps an integrated watch, flashing the time in the usual manner on request.



One huge advantage the HDS/Ra interface has over the Liteflux is the ability to go directly from 1 mode to 3 other modes, instead of cycling through 5 different modes.

A bit off topic, but I also hope the new LF5XT is a lot smaller than the old one.


----------



## bansuri (May 16, 2010)

sithjedi333 said:


> One huge advantage the HDS/Ra interface has over the Liteflux is the ability to go directly from 1 mode to 3 other modes, instead of cycling through 5 different modes.
> 
> A bit off topic, but I also hope the new LF5XT is a lot smaller than the old one.



In CUI it can go from 1 mode to 2 other modes and in FUI it can go from 1 mode to 3 other modes.
CUI - 2C to lowest, C+Hold to max.
FUI - Press/Hold to maximum, Click + Hold to Random Strobe, 2xC next mode.
If you change the memory function you won't have to cycle through, just click it off then on.
Sooo, it's not a _complete_ slacker!


+1 to your last statement! Time will tell.....


----------



## kaichu dento (May 16, 2010)

jumpin jack flash said:


> This is a very good point regarding applicablility.
> 
> 
> With much experimentation, and regarding my minimalist tendencies, my needs for a AAA-sized light for EDC and work-related requirements has been settled upon in the form of a Fenix LOD the last 2 years. At this point the only reason to change would be if I could find a very similar light type with significant improvements. (AFAIC these would be a more neutral to warm-leaning tint, somewhat better beam pattern, a much higher frequency PWM, and a more versatile user interface with the ability to go really low).
> ...


The first light I found through CPF was the L0D and it's still with me, although it now has a perfect tint and much improved beam pattern thanks to Datiled. I didn't want to get rid of my first light and now it's much more likely that I'll continue to use it from time to time. There is little to no chance that I'll ever carry it over the LF2XTi, which is probably going to be the best AAA light for sometime to come, at least for most of us. Anyone that really loves their LF2XT should really consider the titanium body available through Steve Ku. I hesitated and am glad that I eventually got one of the 2nd batch he did.


sithjedi333 said:


> One huge advantage the HDS/Ra interface has over the Liteflux is the ability to go directly from 1 mode to 3 other modes, instead of cycling through 5 different modes.
> 
> A bit off topic, but I also hope the new LF5XT is a lot smaller than the old one.


That's one thing I like about my Ra, but one huge advantage the LF2XTi has over them is instant accessibility to ramping if you want to slightly change output. The CUI is king for me with immediate access to 3 levels of brightness and ability to also ramp and automatically save the new level.


----------



## ninemm (May 17, 2010)

Hey All! So, I caught the mailman right before I left for work and got my LF2XT! I've been messing around with it and getting thoroughly lost in the CUI/FUI. I think I've got the basics figured out now though. 

However, when I turn the light on in CUI it flashes once at me before proceeding to low. I searched around but didn't find an answer to the issue. Anyone have some insight?

One small niggle is that when the pocket clip is on the tailcap won't tighten down snug. May have to fiddle with it at home.


----------



## bansuri (May 17, 2010)

It may be in momentary mode where if you press and hold for more than a second~ then release it will turn off. Click it 4 times and see if it stops.


----------



## ninemm (May 17, 2010)

bansuri said:


> It may be in momentary mode where if you press and hold for more than a second~ then release it will turn off. Click it 4 times and see if it stops.



Thanks!!! That was it. Niice. :twothumbs Okay, now to really figure out if I like this thing.


----------



## Lite_me (May 17, 2010)

ninemm said:


> However, when I turn the light on in CUI it flashes once at me before proceeding to low. I searched around but didn't find an answer to the issue. Anyone have some insight?


It sounds like you have the 'Momentary On' enabled. A press and hold lights it up in your user setting, release, and it goes out. If that is not enabled, a press and hold still turns the light On, but when released it stays On. 

When Momentary On is enabled, you get a quick flash (blink) when turning On the light with a quick press & release. I don't like that setting myself and have it disabled. I don't need momentary On, as the light is easy enough to turn On and Off. And I don't like that blink either.

To enable/disable the momentary On feature, while the light is On, 4 quick clicks will toggle the setting. You'll see a conformation flash to indicate the setting change.

Enjoy.... It's a great flashlight.

Edit: Ooops, too late...


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 17, 2010)

Hope you like your new light, ninemm. One thing to watch is keep the tailcap tightened down. It can loosen up on its own. Seems like I had to fight mine a bit initially to get the clip right.

Geoff


----------



## sqchram (May 17, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Mine didn't. I've killed an unprotected 10440 by using it till the light shut off by itself.... without the ODP on.  No funny modes as you've experienced.


 

I may have read months ago, but maybe someone who has the user manual/experience more readily available on their memory.

I'm using the FUI, have the 3min shutoff enabled, and the ODP enabled.

If I understand correctly, with the 3min shutoff on, it won't do the ODP, which shouldn't be a problem since I would have to click it back on over and over to kill a 10440.

Now when I want to use it for longer periods, I click off the 3min shutoff. Does the ODP then become active?


----------



## AussieRanga (May 17, 2010)

sqchram said:


> I may have read months ago, but maybe someone who has the user manual/experience more readily available on their memory.
> 
> I'm using the FUI, have the 3min shutoff enabled, and the ODP enabled.
> 
> ...




From my understanding of how it works, if you turn on one it cancels out the other.

So for example you turn on ODP and then turn on 3 minute auto off, that will in turn cancel out, or turn off, the ODP.
If you turn off the 3 minute auto off just by pressing 8C + PH, then it will be disabled and so too will ODP as it was disabled when auto off was turned on.

So from that understanding I _think_ that if you have the auto off enabled and just use the clicks to turn it off neither that nor ODP will be on, however if you have auto off on and then do 4C + PH to turn on the ODP it will cancel out the auto off and enable that feature instead. 
Same goes for when turning off the ODP, turn on the auto off to replace it with that, or turn off the ODP to have neither auto off or ODP on..


Hope that makes sense, there was a little repetitiveness


----------



## sithjedi333 (May 18, 2010)

Which protected 10440 cells will fit and work reliably with the LF2XT?

Thanks!


----------



## sqchram (May 18, 2010)

QUOTE=AussieRanga From my understanding of how it works, if you turn on one it cancels out the other.

So for example you turn on ODP and then turn on 3 minute auto off, that will in turn cancel out, or turn off, the ODP.

_That sounds right._

If you turn off the 3 minute auto off just by pressing 8C + PH, then it will be disabled and so too will ODP as it was disabled when auto off was turned on.

_Not sure, but when I check the status (by turning off, then turning back on), i can have both the 3min auto off, and ODP flash twice quickly meaning both are set to on._

So from that understanding I _think_ that if you have the auto off enabled and just use the clicks to turn it off neither that nor ODP will be on,

_I think ODP would be on, as it shows as on when I set it, meaning 3min auto off is set, I 3xC to temporarily turn off, if I 4xC + PH it does a slow blank, meaning I just turned it off from the enabled status. Therefore it should be on and functioning when I temporarily turn off the 3min auto off?_

however if you have auto off on and then do 4C + PH to turn on the ODP it will cancel out the auto off and enable that feature instead. 

_See I think it will be 'enabled' but not active, meaning the 3min auto off will keep a higher prioriy, which shouldn't be a problem since you'd have to repeatedly turn the light on over and over every 3 minutes till you killed a 10440_

Same goes for when turning off the ODP, turn on the auto off to replace it with that, or turn off the ODP to have neither auto off or ODP on..




sithjedi333, I don't know of any protected 10440s, but I just check the voltage now and then with the 5xC and just recharge.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 19, 2010)

I'm not sure if mine is behaving quite the same. Here's one thing I've noticed. Normally I have the 3min. shutoff enabled and the ODP disabled. If I temporarily disable the shutoff with 3 clicks the light will go into the 18 flash shutdown when the voltage drops low enough. Is this ODP kicking in? If I check ODP status it still appears to be disabled.

In any event I normally run NiMH's, change them often, and all is good.

Geoff


----------



## sithjedi333 (May 19, 2010)

Does the LF2XT detect a Lion as being different from a NiMH and change the ODP threshold accordingly?

Have there been any reports of blowups with unprotected Lion 10440? I haven't been able to find any so far.

Thanks, thinking about making the switch to 10440.


----------



## bansuri (May 19, 2010)

sithjedi333 said:


> Does the LF2XT detect a Lion as being different from a NiMH and change the ODP threshold accordingly?
> .


Yes. Works like a charm. 
Be sure to verify the pill's accuracy occasionally by checking your cell with a VOM, I had a bad pill that was getting wrong readings, eliteled replaced it promptly. 
I had great service with eneloops also.


----------



## Lite_me (May 20, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> I'm not sure if mine is behaving quite the same. Here's one thing I've noticed. Normally I have the 3min. shutoff enabled and the ODP disabled. If I temporarily disable the shutoff with 3 clicks the light will go into the 18 flash shutdown when the voltage drops low enough. Is this ODP kicking in? If I check ODP status it still appears to be disabled.
> Geoff


I just tried this with one of mine with a NiMh with a resting voltage of 1.2 - It did the same thing. 18 flashes and it shut down after disabling auto-off. I haven't tried it with a Li-Ion as I don't have a discharged one and don't really want to discharge one down that far just to try it. And I'm not sure what my ODP setting is set at, but it seems to be working so.. it's ok by me.



sithjedi333 said:


> Have there been any reports of blowups with unprotected Lion 10440? I haven't been able to find any so far.
> 
> Thanks, thinking about making the switch to 10440.


I haven't read about any. I've used 10440s in both of mine since I got the lights. No problems.


----------



## Yapo (May 28, 2010)

Got my LF2XT Q4 neutral white in natural(think it was the last one from Khoo) today!

I'm currently sticking to the CUI(at least for now) which seems to work great!

The smooth beam is a nice change from the tight and ringy beam of my Proton Pro and neutral tint(my first) also looks great as well!

The light feels tiny in my hands and it also isnt very grippy which makes it a bit hard to click!


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the club, Yapo. I hope we haven't over-hyped this light for you. It certainly does make the Proton Pro beam look sick. My first reaction was that it seemed golden, at least compared to the LEDs I knew. Wasn't sure about the tint at first, but it's preferred now.

Geoff


----------



## Yapo (May 29, 2010)

Thx! I tested it outside last night against my proton pro.

My proton pro's tint is slightly warm with a tighter and more defined hot spot giving more throw but the floodier neutral white beam from the LF2XT doesnt feel far behind.

It's amazing how much the tint can change things!

The pocket clip for the LF2XT feels a bit flimsy though...The one i got was a bit crooked so i had to bend it a bit.

Now i want to try pimp it out a bit!

I dont quite have the funds to turn it into titanium or brass + tritiums but i was wondering if anyone's tried out the aspheric lens that Ku was offering or any other lenses/optics in it could tell/show me how the beams like?

I know theres a video showing the aspheric on the LF2XT but i cant really tell if its worth getting from Dealextreme as i hear their CS hasnt been so great lately.

Also has anyone managed to fit in a gitd o-ring at the lens? as the one being used looks rather thin!

Thx!


----------



## axd (May 30, 2010)

What strikes me about these LF2XT threads, is that there is a lot of repetitive information is being diluted in tons of posts. It's a pity, when I have time I try to condense the information in the wiki: I think all this knowledge should be available there, rather than having members forced to wade through lot's of posts. But I know someone has to start.
Have a look here: http://www.cpfwiki.com/Wiki/index.php/LF2XT, look especially for the recurring ODP issue, it should ring a bell...

About the wiki issue, I started another thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/268176

-alex-


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to put this together, Alex. We all like good reference sources like this.

Geoff


----------



## lak (May 31, 2010)

Looks like Khoo, Steve, and LiteFlux web site are out of stock for this light.
Have they stopped production, or are they coming out with a new version of the LF2XT any time soon?


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 31, 2010)

www.EliteLED.com still seems to have some.

Geoff


----------



## lak (May 31, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> www.EliteLED.com still seems to have some.



But they are charging $20 for the cheapest shipping to Canada :sigh:

That would cost me about the same price as Steve's LF2XT + R5 mod....


----------



## jumpin jack flash (May 31, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> www.EliteLED.com still seems to have some.
> 
> Geoff


 
Their web page shows they're in stock but they don't have any. ( I emailed four days ago to confirm stock before I ordered, and got a reply that they don't have any and don't know when they'll get more.) They should really update the site to reflect this....my more cynical nature does not view this as a good practice, though, to be completely fair, maybe just an oversight.


----------



## qtaco (Jun 1, 2010)

Is the black LF2XT not available on the liteflux site? I haven't logged in to try and buy it, but it looks available. Also the last update LEDCool posted in his thread on the marketplace said he had the black in stock.

I did see a kuku427 post suggesting Liteflux currently had no plans for another run of LF2XT's though: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2498616&postcount=39 That, combined with the much delayed L5FXT, is a bit of a worry. I hope they're not getting out of the flashlight business.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 1, 2010)

~

Nowhere in KuKu's post ........... does he say that .


Another Link .......... maybe ?

~


----------



## qtaco (Jun 1, 2010)

"And I wait for the next run of LF2XTs




"

That suggests to me he is asking for another run but Liteflux is turning him down. That is purely my speculation though.


----------



## compasillo (Jun 1, 2010)

qtaco said:


> Is the black LF2XT not available on the liteflux site? I haven't logged in to try and buy it, but it looks available. Also the last update LEDCool posted in his thread on the marketplace said he had the black in stock.
> 
> I did see a kuku427 post suggesting Liteflux currently had no plans for another run of LF2XT's though: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2498616&postcount=39 That, combined with the much delayed L5FXT, is a bit of a worry. I hope they're not getting out of the flashlight business.



Kuku427 is out of stock now.
I emailed LEDCool and he answered today is out of stock "temporarily".
Also emailed Liteflux site few days ago and they didn't answer yet...
Nothing at Ebay... 
Too bad if they stopped production :shakehead


----------



## lak (Jun 1, 2010)

qtaco said:


> Is the black LF2XT not available on the liteflux site? I haven't logged in to try and buy it, but it looks available.



The LiteFlux english web site was not updated. In their chinese version, if you click on the products button, the page was blank - with only a few words "products being restocked". 

Yeah, and they are not replying emails.


----------



## Yapo (Jun 2, 2010)

Seems like i got mine just in time!

So no ones can give me some info/experiences on aspheric lens or gitd orings for the LF2XT?


----------



## bansuri (Jun 2, 2010)

compasillo; said:


> Kuku427 is out of stock now.
> I emailed LEDCool and he answered today is out of stock "temporarily".
> Also emailed Liteflux site few days ago and they didn't answer yet...
> Nothing at Ebay...
> Too bad if they stopped production :shakehead


Words like this scare me. If this is it for Liteflux I'm bummed because there is no successor for a truly programmable AAA light that I've seen. 
The English website lets me put the ls2xt and lf3xt in my cart, Hmmmmm


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Jun 2, 2010)

qtaco said:


> "And I wait for the next run of LF2XTs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I pretty much got the same impression from him.

I'd like to see a slightly higher available high & slightly flared end for a cigar style grip.

And an aluminum bronze or copper body option:thumbsup:.


----------



## compasillo (Jun 2, 2010)

Yapo said:


> Seems like i got mine just in time!
> 
> So no ones can give me some info/experiences on aspheric lens or gitd orings for the LF2XT?



Regarding aspheric lens I can say I got one from Kuku427 and the result doesn't pass 
the purely anecdotal. You get a tight beam without spill. That's all. I just checked it
and replaced the original lens back immediately.


----------



## csshih (Jun 2, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Regarding aspheric lens I can say I got one from Kuku427 and the result doesn't pass
> the purely anecdotal. You get a tight beam without spill. That's all. I just checked it and replaced the original lens back immediately.



sorry to disappoint, but that's *usually* the point of an aspherical lens.


----------



## Yapo (Jun 2, 2010)

well i just ordered a pack of 20 12.5mm aspheric lenses(I was told by Ku that his 1s were 12.7mm) from DX along with a pair of fine tip tweezers(hopefully their pointy enough to remove the pill) and a jet lighter incase i ever need to burn/melt something in the future!

I'll have a play around with them some of them since i'll have 20...maybe try sanding 1 a bit to see if i can get a smooth thrower!

The last time i ordered from DX i had no response from them for 1 week so i emailed them which took another week before they responded saying 1 of the 5 items i had ordered were out of stock lol and that they were expecting more in a weeks time but i got the shipping confirmation a day or 2 after their reply and got the package in 1 week instead of the usual 2-4weeks in the past(or maybe in the past they confirmed the shipping before they really sent it?)

I'll let you guys know how it goes when i receive them!


----------



## pae77 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

I just received my LF2XT (black) regular XPE Q4 neutral white version from Khoo the other day and as I expected from what I have read, it is just awesome . . . everything I hoped. It's immediately become my main preferred EDC (along with my ZL H501w) and I haven't even gotten beyond the CUI yet. Just love the beam, the tint, the CUI UI, and the way this light performs so well on 10440's. I'm so happy I was able to get one. 

Hope they are still available and that a new AA version will become available soon. If LightFlux doesn't want to make them, someone else should.


----------



## compasillo (Jun 9, 2010)

I've just received this copper berylium (CuBe) housing from kuku427...

It's a perfectly machined beauty.

Now waiting for a copper plating clip (in the meantime I put the stock clip in)







An orange trit is a perfect complement


----------



## compasillo (Jun 9, 2010)

csshih said:


> sorry to disappoint, but that's *usually* the point of an aspherical lens.



Craig, I agree that this is the point of the aspheric lens. Maybe I spoke too briefly.
What I mean about this is that I can not find a utility beyond the purely anecdotal to use an aspheric lens with this flashlight. 
I have several flashlights with lenses of this type but are usually high-powered and for lighting large distances.
In the case of the LF2XT and cheap lens I tested insist that the result is not to use it all the time. 
You can try and play around with it ... of course! But no more.
That's just my opinion.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 9, 2010)

What a beautiful light! Will this compound (CuBe) resist tarnish and always look so sweet?

Geoff


----------



## compasillo (Jun 9, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> What a beautiful light! Will this compound (CuBe) resist tarnish and always look so sweet?
> 
> Geoff



It has a special coating to avoid tarnish so I hope so.
I have other copper lights and tarnish is always a problem as it leaves a special smell
in your hands and gives a dull looking.
This one has another touch, very soft and clean. Let's see what happens over time.


----------



## pae77 (Jun 9, 2010)

That copper housing is really beautiful. Like a Rolex or other piece of fine jewelry.

Sorry to hear about that they smell if/when they tarnish. I was thinking that it would be nice to let it tarnish and develop a natural patina but it sounds like maybe that isn't such a great idea.

I guess I would prefer to get one done in Titanium then, if I ever have the money to spare.

Anyway, it sure looks lovely in copper.


----------



## compasillo (Jun 10, 2010)

pae77 said:


> That copper housing is really beautiful. Like a Rolex or other piece of fine jewelry.
> 
> Sorry to hear about that they smell if/when they tarnish. I was thinking that it would be nice to let it tarnish and develop a natural patina but it sounds like maybe that isn't such a great idea.
> 
> ...



Well, this is not a copper light but a copper berylium alloy and it has
different characteristics. It doesn't tarnish easily and looks shiny. No smell in your hand.
My other copper lights get tarnish in a very short time. 

I agree this is a special piece of jewelry (only a 10 units edition in the world) and I'm happy with it.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 10, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Well, this is not a copper light but a copper berylium alloy and it has
> different characteristics. It doesn't tarnish easily and looks shiny. No smell in your hand.
> My other copper lights get tarnish in a very short time.
> 
> I agree this is a special piece of jewelry (only a 10 units edition in the world) and I'm happy with it.


As Compasillo has noted the LF2XT BeCu will not tarnish or have a taste to it because it is not only alloyed but also coated. 

Very nice feeling light belying the slick looking finish and the threads are nothing short of incredible - but I'm not surprised because Steve is a perfectionist when it comes to demanding the best from his machinist. 

I'm really looking forward to putting this one together and getting some pics with it's sibling, the LF2XTi which I just got back from Steve because of some problems I had after assembly. He shipped my Ti light out the day before sending the BeCu light even though I would have preferred for his sake that he wait a day and combine the shipping.

Here's a big thumbs up for Kuku! :twothumbs


----------



## vermeire (Jun 12, 2010)

Does anyone possibly have every possible body upgrade that was available. I've decided that I want something better than my mismatched natural anodized body. I wasn't around when the Ti tubes were made and would love to see pictures of the various versions. I've seen the Copper and it's not exactly what I'm looking for. I thought I read that Steve was working on a Damascus version as well. Looking forward to seeing those. Anyhow, if you could post up what has been available in the past so I can consider my options. (As limited as they may be at this point.) Thanks!!


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 13, 2010)

There are 3 versions of LF2XTi. They are sold out and they're hard to come by in the sales market. Unfortunately, he's not doing a 4th version at the moment. You can try putting up a WTB in the MP. You can also wait for the damascus as you've said, but you better start saving up now. 

FYI, the 2 lights on the right are versions 3 and 1 respectively.


----------



## compasillo (Jun 13, 2010)

What a nice collection, Zeruel. :twothumbs


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's my run #2 LF2XTi in the least cluttered pic I could find of it. The cap is is unscrewed a bit before Steve fixed it for me.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 13, 2010)

my 2XTi is my favorite light; always with me

pictured here with its other neutral white friends


----------



## vermeire (Jun 14, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Here's my run #2 LF2XTi in the least cluttered pic I could find of it. The cap is is unscrewed a bit before Steve fixed it for me.



Wish I had seen these when they were offered. That's exactly the knurling pattern I would want. Going to have to save up and then beg someone to let theirs go I guess.....


----------



## bansuri (Jun 14, 2010)

vermeire said:


> Going to have to save up and then beg someone to let theirs go I guess.....


Many have tried, few have succeeded. My WTB offer of $230 for a 3rd run was unclaimed. 
Best plan is to create a folder called "Daily Open" where you drag all of the sites you go to daily into, go here and drag it into Daily Open.
Watch for _any_ activity from KuKu247. Subscribe to his threads.
<strike>Stalk</strike>Follow him on the boards, he gives up little tidbits in unlikely places.
Keep some money set aside for this purchase specifically, you'll want $200-$300. That will only last so long as he's started his own line of flashlights, he made some E1e drop-ins, he's always offering something cool and rare. 

Or, and I don't know if it's an option, you could email him and see if he has a mailing list for new releases. I guess that would be easier than all that other stuff!:laughing:
But definitely keep the money set aside, his stuff goes quick!


----------



## compasillo (Jul 12, 2010)

FYI, I have emailed Kaidomain and they answered they have 
the LF2XT in stock so I ordered a few (in natural and black).
Their CS attendant Nancy assured me in 3 different emails the flashlights
were ready to ship...
I hope they're shipping out this week so I'll keep you informed.

Not certainly my best dealer but I don't mind if I get a bunch of these beauties.
(I cross my fingers for not seeing me in a month required to file a PP dispute)


----------



## jumpin jack flash (Jul 12, 2010)

Interesting. I wonder if they just got these or have had them all along. (I haven't visited Kaidoman site in a long time)

If they do have them in stock, and ready to ship, this sounds like good news for the "LF2XT-desperate" (like me......I was all ready to get one, then they dried up). I have had two of two successful and satisfying transactions with Kaidoman so I would probably give it a shot if I can confirm inventory, although it would not be my preferred vendor.


----------



## bansuri (Jul 12, 2010)

ThNks for the tip! 
Got 1 in natural, have my doubts about the future of Liteflux based on several factors so I wanted to get another while possible. 
Will update when arrives. 
I know Compasillo is digging this find!
On an lf2xt note, I've been taking the kids to 6 Flags in the evening and the random strobe is a great way to get thier attention from a distance. 
What a light!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 12, 2010)

Future of LiteFlux?? Say it ain't so. Maybe this is why the new LF5XT has not emerged.

Geoff


----------



## soli (Jul 12, 2010)

Lets hope not, it'd be a real shame if they stopped producing them


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 13, 2010)

compasillo said:


> FYI, I have emailed Kaidomain and they answered they have
> the LF2XT in stock so I ordered a few (in natural and black).
> Their CS attendant Nancy assured me in 3 different emails the flashlights
> were ready to ship...


Heh... I suppose Nancy forgot to mention that the item listing says "Available: Ship in 1 - 3 business days", *but the moment you order the thing, the status changes to "back-ordered"* once you go to view your order.

In an effort to have a spare LF2XT (in case Liteflux never makes more of these), I just ordered one based on what you said "Nancy" told you, plus the fact that THE KAIDOMAIN SITE SAID IT'S AVAILABLE!! This is not your fault whatsoever, Compasillo... I made my own decision. However, I'm about to get very angry at Kaidomain if this light does not ship within the contractually agreed upon 1 - 3 business days.

I used CC paypal instead of cash, so ultimately, I'm protected. *And if this light doesn't show any signs of being shipped, I will make absolutely sure to take immediate action against Kaidomain within the shortest possible time frame.*


----------



## compasillo (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Bimmerboy,

I fully understand your distrust and I've done the same about payment and 
sure I'll do also the same if not get the flashlights in a reasonable time frame. 
I received confirmation that they have been sent yesterday (by registered mail in two different parcels). 
From my experience, every time you place an order at KD the items appear marked as back ordered 
but it doesn't seem they are out of stock. It's just the way they do things.
The answer from "Nancy" to my emails was almost immediate 
and I want to believe that everything will be alright. I'll post updates.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 14, 2010)

Man this sucks! As soon as I read the reviews about the LF2XT I fell in love. I checked a couple places online that I have never ordered from before and figured that since Liteflux.com was the manufacture, they would be safe to buy from.

Liteflux.com website accepted my paypal with no problem, but never responded to let me know if payment was received or if the light shipped. I have been emailing them every single day getting increasingly irritated and still nothing.

There website shows the natural one out of stock, but the black one is showing still available!

Im pissed and dont know what to do... File a paypal dispute, or try to wait and hope for the best... Anyone more in-the-know with Liteflux have any suggestions for me?


*#&@(^@ crap


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 14, 2010)

They haven't stopped producing them. Just called LF and they said there should be something in a couple more days... :sigh:
I'm just repeating what they told me so don't hang me if things don't turn out :sick2:

**Update Official LiteFlux statement: "We have not shipped any LF2XTs to Kaidomain."**


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 14, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> They haven't stopped producing them. Just called LF and they said there should be something in a couple more days... :sigh:
> I'm just repeating what they told me so don't hang me if things don't turn out :sick2:



I know where I'll be purchasing my next Liteflux from. Just say the magical words that they are available and we'll take it from there. :thumbsup:



> ***Update Official LiteFlux statement: "We have not shipped any LF2XTs to Kaidomain."***


----------



## csshih (Jul 14, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> **Update Official LiteFlux statement: "We have not shipped any LF2XTs to Kaidomain."**



oo: :shakehead


----------



## compasillo (Jul 14, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> **Update Official LiteFlux statement: "We have not shipped any LF2XTs to Kaidomain."**



This is disturbing, Steve. Now I will email to KD to find out what their sources of supply. 
It may be that buying from another supplier... or they have an old stock


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 14, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> They haven't stopped producing them. Just called LF and they said there should be something in a couple more days... :sigh:
> I'm just repeating what they told me so don't hang me if things don't turn out :sick2:



Well that makes me feel a little better. Thanks. Still seems like they could have replied to my many emails with that information!




jp2515 said:


> I know where I'll be purchasing my next Liteflux from. Just say the magical words that they are available and we'll take it from there. :thumbsup:



At the risk of being made fun of for stupid question of the night, do you mean liteflux.com or somewhere else?


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 14, 2010)

compasillo said:


> This is disturbing, Steve. Now I will email to KD to find out what their sources of supply.
> It may be that buying from another supplier... or they have an old stock


LF said they did send a shipment to someone in China but it was back when the 2XTs first came out and should have been sold out already. Whether or not that person has resold to Kaidomain is unclear. 



Captain Spaulding said:


> Well that makes me feel a little better. Thanks. Still seems like they could have replied to my many emails with that information!



Captain Spaulding, please understand that English is not their native language and that CS is one of the reasons LF has dealers.


----------



## cottonpickers (Jul 14, 2010)

I ordered a lf2xt off liteflux website about 4 weeks ago and it arrived about 2 weeks ago. No comms from them at all, but it arrived all fine.

I'm buying my next one from kuku427 (with an XPG-R5 or hopefully S2


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 14, 2010)

Captain Spaulding said:


> At the risk of being made fun of for stupid question of the night, do you mean liteflux.com or somewhere else?





cottonpickers said:


> * I'm buying my next one from kuku427 (with an XPG-R5 or hopefully S2 *



:thumbsup:


----------



## cottonpickers (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, that was direct from liteflux.com


----------



## jumpin jack flash (Jul 14, 2010)

I also contacted Kaidomain two days ago, and specifically asked if they,in fact, had the Liteflux LF2XT in stock and ready to ship, with no back ordering. And I also got a very quick and cordial reply from Nancy saying they were definitely in stock. 

I placed an order for a natural color yesterday morning (7-13) but no confirmation has appeared yet from Kaidomain (only from Pay Pal) and my order has not shown up on the site. 

For all I know, everything may turn out just fine (my 2 previous transactions with Kaidomain went great). Nevertheless, I started to get skittish after reading some of these posts, so I emailed Kaidomain customer service today and stated my wish to cancel the order.

If I get a refund, then I shall be a bit more patient and wait for a more familiar Liteflux source, should they start production again.


----------



## Let It Bleed (Jul 14, 2010)

The reply I received from kaidomain was that Liteflux was "available" and how many did I want. But because the answer did not actually respond specifically to what I asked, I decided to pass. Maybe it was simply a language issue, but I decided to wait. 

Plus I keep hoping, foolishly perhaps, that the LF5XT will show up in the near future. Hope it all works out for those who have already ordered a LF2XT, because it's definitely a sweet light. I got a black one from EliteLed not long before they sold out.


----------



## pae77 (Jul 14, 2010)

I feel so fortunate that I got an LF2XT (just a plain black one) just before our CPF dealers (not counting KD and LF) ran out. This little light has quickly become my absolute favorite light and it's always riding clipped in my shirt pocket where it's barely noticeable until I need it. I'm really hoping LF continues producing more lights . . . especially a new LF5XT (hopefully with an XPG R5 in a neutral white tint and with a UI and features similar to the LF2XT) which I would immediately order if/when it becomes available.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 15, 2010)

cottonpickers said:


> I ordered a lf2xt off liteflux website about 4 weeks ago and it arrived about 2 weeks ago. No comms from them at all, but it arrived all fine.
> 
> I'm buying my next one from kuku427 (with an XPG-R5 or hopefully S2



Hey Cottonpickers, when you ordered from liteflux.com did there website "sending condition" change to acknowledge your order?


----------



## cottonpickers (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't remember seeing anything. didn't get any confirmationn or anything. TBH, I sort of assumed I'd have to write it off to experience, then it arrived. I think you'll be OK.


----------



## bansuri (Jul 15, 2010)

The only encouraging news is that I've looked around KD and they list plenty of flashlights as "sold-out" which implies that there may a system in place that reflects actual stock level or availability. 
The LF2XT is too small for my hands and I got away from them for that reason but I keep coming back for the UI and the beam. Going to use my rotary tool and carve my name on my current light so I'll never be able to sell it!


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Compasillo,

Thank you for the info, encouragement, the legwork you put into researching Kaidomain's situation with these, and taking the risk by purchasing! :thumbsup:

So... LF never shipped LF2XT's to Kaidomain. Interesting. I hope they're not knock-offs!... lol.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks KuKu427, I didnt realize they didnt speak english. Silly American, guess I always assume English is good to go! I will try to remain patient..

And thanks again for the encouraging words Cottonpickers, Im hoping my transaction goes as yours did, (not receiving communication and just getting the light one day) Im just gonna wait and not file the PP dispute... At least not for a few more weeks.

All in all, I need to work on my patience. My "gotta have it now" attitude freaking stresses me out!


----------



## AAROSOL (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey guys, just to let you know, I ordered 2 lf2xt's (natural color) from Kaidomain on 7/12/10. I just got a reply email (I had asked if they were in stock ready to ship) and the reply said that they are all sold out of the natural color but still had black ones in stock. The email did not specify how many, but I chose to just cancel my order.

aaron


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, Aaron. Time will tell if this mysteriously happens with the black as well. Kaidomain still lists both as "ship within 1 - 3 business days".

For me, it's not about impatience... it's whether or not this is "a travesty of a mockery of a sham of a mockery of a travesty of two mockeries of a sham." - Woody Allen



If I'm wrong, I'll actually be quite glad to eat my words.


----------



## Yapo (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a funny story to share with you guys!

A friend saw my LF2XT clipped in my pocket n out of curiosity he pulled it out and when i got it back from him about 10 sec later he some how managed to change it from CUI to FUI and scroll through a few modes lol And it took me a little while to turn it off as he also loosened the head.

I initially thought he had somehow broken it lol!


----------



## hoongern (Jul 17, 2010)

Yapo said:


> I have a funny story to share with you guys!
> 
> A friend saw my LF2XT clipped in my pocket n out of curiosity he pulled it out and when i got it back from him about 10 sec later he some how managed to change it from CUI to FUI and scroll through a few modes lol And it took me a little while to turn it off as he also loosened the head.
> 
> I initially thought he had somehow broken it lol!



That's why I always carry a second Fenix E01 / iTP EOS A3 with me to lend to others (of course, slightly different, since yours was taken rather than lent), so that others don't get confused 

One thing I've found useful when lending it (LF2XT) out is to turn it on to a medium mode, then slightly lock out the tail switch - the light stays on, but doesn't respond to clicks. That way - they can't mess with it!


----------



## jumpin jack flash (Jul 17, 2010)

I will be interested to hear a follow up, from those of you who have ordered an LF2XT from Kaidomain, as to how it turns out - whether they actually have them and how long it takes to get them.

I had second thoughts about my order 4 days ago, and cancelled it. FWIW I received a very quick refund to my Pay Pal account upon cancellation. If I start seeing reports of folks receiving these lights, and everything going smoothly, then I will probably order again.

Look forward to updates.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm hoping this shortage is signaling the coming of new models of all their lights. I wouldn't change them much, but smaller, brighter, smarter is always good. Might not mind some warm options, too.

Geoff


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 17, 2010)

Well to my delight, the Liteflux.com website updated today to show my order as shipped!! Still no response to the numerous emails I sent, but if it shipped i guess it doesn't matter in the end.

Maybe this means the LF2XT shortage is coming to an end?


----------



## bansuri (Jul 17, 2010)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Still no response to the numerous emails I sent, but if it shipped i guess it doesn't matter in the end.
> 
> Maybe this means the LF2XT shortage is coming to an end?


Funny thing about email links, if you look at it and it says serviceATlitefluxDOTCOM and think that's where you should send your email to it may be the wrong address. 
If you click the link it actually sends your email to mountechATms24.hinetDOTNET.
Or, on the other hand, they may not be checking the mountech email account.
Just an observation.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 18, 2010)

bansuri said:


> Funny thing about email links, if you look at it and it says serviceATlitefluxDOTCOM and think that's where you should send your email to it may be the wrong address.
> If you click the link it actually sends your email to mountechATms24.hinetDOTNET.
> Or, on the other hand, they may not be checking the mountech email account.
> Just an observation.


That's normal. They are checking the mountech account.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah believe me I blew up both email addresses, still no response.. Language barrier maybe but either way it looks like it shipped.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 18, 2010)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Yeah believe me I blew up both email addresses, still no response.. Language barrier maybe but either way it looks like it shipped.


If you want, PM me your order info and I'll give them a call on Monday.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow Kuku, that is mighty generous and helpful of you! PM Sent!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 18, 2010)

~

Convey to them .............................

These barriers , rumors and lack of communication with their customers .......

is not good for continued business expectations .


LiteFlux is going backwards at this time .

~


----------



## Matt7337 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry to change the subject all of a sudden, but I've been having problems with my LF2XT. It won't switch on most of the time... until I give the switch cap a half twist off, then on again. This has developed naturally, and it's starting to become a problem. Once I've done that, the light will switch off and on just fine if you do it constantly, but if I leave it down for 5 or 10 minutes, then try to turn it on again, it won't come on until I give the rear switch ring that half twist out then in again.

Any ideas?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 18, 2010)

~

The switch-cap has to be very tight at all times .

Make sure the head is fully tightened too.

Either one loose can cause malfunctions .

~


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 18, 2010)

And wipe off excessive lubricant.


----------



## compasillo (Jul 18, 2010)

Matt7337 said:


> Sorry to change the subject all of a sudden, but I've been having problems with my LF2XT. It won't switch on most of the time... until I give the switch cap a half twist off, then on again. This has developed naturally, and it's starting to become a problem. Once I've done that, the light will switch off and on just fine if you do it constantly, but if I leave it down for 5 or 10 minutes, then try to turn it on again, it won't come on until I give the rear switch ring that half twist out then in again.
> 
> Any ideas?




Sometimes I have experienced this behavior and found that the issue was that the internal threaded ring of the switch is a bit loose. 
Unscrew the switch completely and check this. If so, just tighten the switch threaded ring. It should fix the problem.

EDIT:
Check also the switch spring and correct if necessary any off centered issue...


----------



## Matt7337 (Jul 18, 2010)

Obviously that's where the problem is, and I've tried your suggestions to no avail. *Now I can't switch the light on at all.*


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 18, 2010)

Remove the end battery cap and try the paper-clip turn on method.

Just to see if your problem is at the front or the rear.

~


----------



## JA(me)S (Jul 18, 2010)

I am new to this forum, but have spent countless hours researching the LF2XT. I use my trusty old Arc-P clipped to my hat about as much as I hold it in my hand. Am I the only one who thinks this would be a good idea?


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 18, 2010)

Bad idea. You can't place a clip there without filing some material off the head. Either that or you have to back out the pill enough to leave a gap.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 19, 2010)

Matt7337 said:


> Obviously that's where the problem is, and I've tried your suggestions to no avail. *Now I can't switch the light on at all.*


I'm having a similar problem with mine and it only wants to work if I loosen the tail cap. Tighten it back down, and it refuses to even turn on.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 19, 2010)

Matt7337 said:


> Sorry to change the subject all of a sudden, but I've been having problems with my LF2XT. It won't switch on most of the time... until I give the switch cap a half twist off, then on again. This has developed naturally, and it's starting to become a problem. Once I've done that, the light will switch off and on just fine if you do it constantly, but if I leave it down for 5 or 10 minutes, then try to turn it on again, it won't come on until I give the rear switch ring that half twist out then in again.
> 
> Any ideas?





kaichu dento said:


> I'm having a similar problem with mine and it only wants to work if I loosen the tail cap. Tighten it back down, and it refuses to even turn on.



Sounds like you don't have enough separation between the top of the electronic switch and the floating (screw on) activation button. The electronic switch is not rebounding to its full travel.

If you unscrew and remove the silver end cap ..... does the electronic switch then act normally to each press ?

Can you see a way to adjust the separation of the parts ?

~


----------



## pae77 (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know if it would help you but I've found that stretching out the spring behind the switch a bit helps my LF2XT to operate more reliably (and also helps the switch to have a better and more responsive "feel").


----------



## jumpin jack flash (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmm.. I certainly haven't read all the threads pertaining to the LF2XT, but just in the last few posts I'm getting the feeling that there are reliability/operational issues with this flashlight's switching mechanism.

Is this a fair characterization or not? 

I don't mind fussing with a light to keep it properly "tuned", but I'm afraid I might get frustrated with an inherent flaw.


----------



## pae77 (Jul 19, 2010)

The switch could be better, but so far it has not caused any operational problems on mine that couldn't be completely fixed with just a minute or two of checking and adjusting. Like, for example, unscrewing the switch cap and stretching out the spring a bit or tightening down the internal retaining ring.

These are the kind of things I expect to have to adjust from time to time on most of my lights to keep them operating optimally.

The LF2XT is still my favorite light of all my lights and I'm not particularly a fan of AAA lights in the first place. I wish they would come out with a AA/14500 XPG version, with an optional extension to allow it to take 2 AA's.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 21, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> If you want, PM me your order info and I'll give them a call on Monday.



thanks for your help KuKu!

I just received my LF2XT today and I absolutely love it!

It took a while to get it, and with no communication after me blowing up their email I was pissed, but it all worked out in the end. Next time I will go thru Kuku instead of Liteflux directly.


----------



## compasillo (Jul 21, 2010)

Captain Spaulding said:


> I just received my LF2XT today and I absolutely love it!



Glad to know that. I just ordered one from Liteflux site and hope it arrives safe and sound in a while.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 21, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Glad to know that. I just ordered one from Liteflux site and hope it arrives safe and sound in a while.




It will, just dont expect a tracking number even though their website promises one. Oh and dont expect any sort of communication either! 

Once I got it, it was definitely worth the wait. 

I really like it but I would love to have a trit in the tail switch...


----------



## compasillo (Jul 21, 2010)

Captain Spaulding said:


> I really like it but I would love to have a trit in the tail switch...



You can get one here

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=211130


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow thanks! How did i miss that? I gotta get one of those and a matching ti clip. 

Gotta sell something on the Market place now!


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 22, 2010)

Update on my Kaidomain purchase:

It appears to have shipped as of today!

Within the last few days, I wrote to Nancy a couple times, and was reassured both times not to worry. Our correspondence was brief as I didn't want to be too pesky with a bunch of questions, seem too distrustful of her word, etc.

Though Nancy never said, nor even implied such, I got the impression from our very short communications (literally a couple sentences each) that she understands a number of us are concerned about our purchases of this light. Small wonder, considering all the questions she's fielded about it recently. Or perhaps she'd seen my post from last week sounding like I'm foaming at the mouth, ready to sue in international court, or something (didn't mean it to come out that way... I just wasn't trusting). 

I also felt she was being honest that I did not need to worry.

So, now it's time to follow the tracking, and hope it's a real LF2XT, as opposed to a _Litefox LF2XY_... lol.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 22, 2010)

JA(me)S said:


> I am new to this forum, but have spent countless hours researching the LF2XT. I use my trusty old Arc-P clipped to my hat about as much as I hold it in my hand. Am I the only one who thinks this would be a good idea?


How is that clip held on and where did you get it? It looks almost like the one I've been using which came off a Zero Gravity AAA light and it's my absolute favorite. I've used it first on my L0D's, then for the last year or so, my LF2XT's.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bimmerboy said:


> Update on my Kaidomain purchase:
> It appears to have shipped as of today!
> Within the last few days, I wrote to Nancy a couple times, and was reassured both times not to worry. Our correspondence was brief as I didn't want to be too pesky with a bunch of questions, seem too distrustful of her word, etc.
> Though Nancy never said, nor even implied such, I got the impression from our very short communications (literally a couple sentences each) that she understands a number of us are concerned about our purchases of this light. Small wonder, considering all the questions she's fielded about it recently. Or perhaps she'd seen my post from last week sounding like I'm foaming at the mouth, ready to sue in international court, or something (didn't mean it to come out that way... I just wasn't trusting).
> ...


LOL pictures please. Wondering if you can get a shot of the electronics.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 22, 2010)

Will do! :thumbsup:


----------



## compasillo (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine are on the way also from Kaidomain. They left HK on July 22th.
The same reiterative "don't worry" emails from Nancy so I'll check the electronics 
also when they arrive and post here.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jul 23, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> How is that clip held on and where did you get it? It looks almost like the one I've been using which came off a Zero Gravity AAA light and it's my absolute favorite. I've used it first on my L0D's, then for the last year or so, my LF2XT's.



The clip was purchased from the feeble recesses of my mind... It is conceptual and "held on" by pixels - my apologies for the confusion. I was going to post my ideas on how to make it a reality, but it didn't seem to garner much interest. Evidently people are satisfied with the stock clip or Steve's ti clips (or wouldn't utilize up/down). Steve's clips are stunning and answer inherent issues of the stock clip admirably - but do not meet my more utilitarian needs.

A stable up/down clip would transform this already great light into my vision of an ultimate EDC (with a 5 or 6 tint :thumbsup. I highly value your opinion (as I do Steve's): does the Zero Gravity clip slide or rotate on the LF2XT? Has it ever released from the light's body? If you would oblige, I would greatly appreciate a picture. You may pm it to me if posting it here would dishonor this thread's intent.

Thanks, - Jas.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 23, 2010)

Actually, all you have to do is turn it around and mount it from the rear.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jul 23, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> Actually, all you have to do is turn it around and mount it from the rear.



I'm sorry, but am compelled to ask; are you referencing the LF2XT, or perhaps something else?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 23, 2010)

~

That also went by me so fast that I was not able to grasp it . 

~

(Steve may have been talkin bout his other second job ....... as dog breeder ?)


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 23, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> Actually, all you have to do is turn it around and mount it from the rear.





JA(me)S said:


> I'm sorry, but am compelled to ask; are you referencing the LF2XT, or perhaps something else?


I think he meant to post that in a different forum.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jul 23, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> I think he meant to post that in a different forum.



As a new guy here, I was actually holding my breath - fearful I had crossed the line with my off color quip. My apologies to everyone - it was just too easy.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 23, 2010)

JA(me)S said:


> As a new guy here, I was actually holding my breath - fearful I had crossed the line with my off color quip. My apologies to everyone - it was just too easy.


Me too - as a snowmobile guide, that's what I was thinking!


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 23, 2010)

JA(me)S said:


> I am new to this forum, but have spent countless hours researching the LF2XT. I use my trusty old Arc-P clipped to my hat about as much as I hold it in my hand. Am I the only one who thinks this would be a good idea?





JA(me)S said:


> The clip was purchased from the feeble recesses of my mind... It is conceptual and "held on" by pixels - my apologies for the confusion. I was going to post my ideas on how to make it a reality, but it didn't seem to garner much interest. Evidently people are satisfied with the stock clip or Steve's ti clips (or wouldn't utilize up/down). Steve's clips are stunning and answer inherent issues of the stock clip admirably - but do not meet my more utilitarian needs.
> 
> A stable up/down clip would transform this already great light into my vision of an ultimate EDC (with a 5 or 6 tint :thumbsup. I highly value your opinion (as I do Steve's): does the Zero Gravity clip slide or rotate on the LF2XT? Has it ever released from the light's body? If you would oblige, I would greatly appreciate a picture.


Here's my LF2XTi with the clip on it. 










These two pics show the Zero Gravity light the clip came from and my L0D with the clip on it.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 23, 2010)

~

*kaichu dento .....


Did you ever get you 2Xt button cap working right ? (from post 192)

~
*


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 23, 2010)

Only by leaving it just a little bit loose. Once I tighten the threads all the way down it refuses to turn on.

Still one of my favorite lights ever and if they'd give it a higher high and lower low I'd upgrade tomorrow!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 23, 2010)

~

You should E-mail Steve , and ask what would cause that .

Others need to know too .


Where are you KuKu ?

~


----------



## JA(me)S (Jul 23, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Here's my LF2XTi with the clip on it.



Thank you. The second photo is spectacular! Is the clip stable; does it slide, rotate, or come off easily? Is it long enough? Too many questions already?

I am left indebted without the ability to recompense. - Jas.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 23, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> You should E-mail Steve , and ask what would cause that .
> 
> ...


Maybe so, but as for Steve, he's living in Sin!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 23, 2010)

~ 

Oooooo .... I don't know what made you say that

(TMI)= Too Much Information

( but he's on his way here now - to visit this thread)

I asked him about the tail cap issue . ( B-4 your reply )

~


----------



## FroggyTaco (Jul 23, 2010)

Sin as in Singapore dude.

Looking at the LF3XT for sale @ KD & seeing how it's the old pre-clip version, I would say they have old stock of LF products not knockoffs.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 23, 2010)

~

Oh .... thanks Frog Taco dude.

( I don't get out much )

I thought he meant just what he said !

I was expectin trouble to start  :touche:

~
I thought he was in [FONT=Vijaya,sans-serif][SIZE=+2]Sin-dian City, Taipei ...... didn't know he moved ?
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 23, 2010)

JA(me)S said:


> I'm sorry, but am compelled to ask; are you referencing the LF2XT, or perhaps something else?


Sorry, let me clarify. Turn the clip around, unscrew the tailcap and mount it on the rear of the light. Was way past bed time when I wrote that last one. 

Pete I thought I took care of that tailcap for you? It's still acting up? They officially changed the spelling to Xin-Dian. About time if you ask me...

OK back to sleep! Will check in in a few hours.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 23, 2010)

~

Sorry KuKu , I thought you got up and were about 3 or 4 hours ago.

Put that cellphone on silent while you're sleepin.

~


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 23, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> Pete I thought I took care of that tailcap for you? It's still acting up? They officially changed the spelling to Xin-Dian. About time if you ask me...
> 
> OK back to sleep! Will check in in a few hours.


Yeah, it went back to the same problem, except that this time it only has to be just a little loose. 

Get some sleep now and we won't bother you any more.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jul 29, 2010)

Interesting…went to the LiteFlux website, clicked on anything that had to do with a product and got this message: “The product has stocking..”


----------



## ash_c (Jul 29, 2010)

Hopefully that doesn't mean that the light is trying to imitate the leg lamp from A Christmas Story. 

I hope it means that it's on backorder and they're expecting stock soon. Recently I decided I wanted one of these lights but it stinks that they're sold out everywhere now. I guess I could try KD but I've never ordered anything from them.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 30, 2010)

JA(me)S said:


> The clip was purchased from the feeble recesses of my mind... It is conceptual and "held on" by pixels - my apologies for the confusion. I was going to post my ideas on how to make it a reality, but it didn't seem to garner much interest.



I'm interested!! I've been looking for clip like that and I've had to make do with a zebralight clip and a rubber tube to fill the gaps. 

I also want a goose neck but that doesn't seem to garner much interest. Like this:






Well, I actually wanted it for a fenix but on a LF2XT, it would make it the best book reading light and utility light in the world.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jul 30, 2010)

Mr. Floppy:

Regarding your previous post, would this be along the lines of what you're looking for ?

powerledlighting.com make a 4" and 12" flexible tube _(link)_ that can be attached to their AAA penlights.

Furthermore, there's another AAA-based light from them that has a different style of tube attachment _(link)_


----------



## Nearlytangent (Aug 1, 2010)

I have no idea where I'm chiming in here, other than this particular thread appears to be (part 5) of the LF2XT saga.

Just registered CPF today, however, I've followed the CPF forum for the better part of a decade. A newbie to the site maybe, but not a neophyte. And I'm not a flashalocholic!...(hmmm, maybe, but I stay on the wagon pretty good).

Question? So the latest and greatest 1-AAA on the planet, the LiteFlux LF2XT: Is it simply not available, is it discontinued, or what? Are there any reliable distributors that are aware of continued supply and or delivery?

It seems that many have been on there knees praying for either in stock status and or delivery (of course no disregard for these souls as I've been there, other instances :0)

So how do I get one of these things, like in hard-coat natural? I mean, how do I "really" get one of these things, rest assured?

Hello, and thanks.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 2, 2010)

As promised I post an update on my KD order...

This is what I've just received a minutes ago. Boxes were sealed with instructions sheets included downside.
They are real 2XT, not fakes... at least that's what I can see.
No difference at all with my other ones purchased at Liteflux Co. and other sellers.
For this time, KD rocks! :thumbsup:

EDIT: They all work absolutely fine. GREAT!


----------



## KuKu427 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow ... certainly looks LF!
First batch... when they still shipped 2XTs with that foam insert plugged in.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 2, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> Wow ... certainly looks LF!
> First batch... when they still shipped 2XTs with that foam insert plugged in.



Probably "nobody" or very few people bought that from KD so they have their stock almost full...


----------



## mr.snakeman (Aug 2, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Probably "nobody" or very few people bought that from KD so they have their stock almost full...


Because of the additions to this thread (that they have them in stock) they should probably sell out pretty soon.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 2, 2010)

So run and get yours :nana:


----------



## Nearlytangent (Aug 2, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Probably "nobody" or very few people bought that from KD so they have their stock almost full...


 
Compasillo: Very-very nice and congrat's. Still, presuming this is a most poplular item (and appearently rare), should I just wait for assured inventory and purchase at a later date?...or do you think this item will always remain rare, which of course would be a shame.

I just purchased an assortment of Preon's so I'll have my fix for awhile. Do which they were XT's tho!

Thanks.


----------



## Nearlytangent (Aug 2, 2010)

compasillo said:


> So run and get yours :nana:


OK, I bit. Ordered 2 from KD. Listing says...Ship in 1-3 days (for Nat anodize), however the completed order says..."Backordered!" And on my knees I go. Such is the sickness.


----------



## fnj (Aug 2, 2010)

I think they might be all gone. The NAT version was saying "ships in 1-3 days", and the black version changed from "ships immediately" to "ships in 1-3 days" when I placed my order. I am guessing with 99% surety that "ships in 1-3 days" is code for "ships in your dreams."


----------



## compasillo (Aug 2, 2010)

fnj said:


> I think they might be all gone. The NAT version was saying "ships in 1-3 days", and the black version changed from "ships immediately" to "ships in 1-3 days" when I placed my order. I am guessing with 99% surety that "ships in 1-3 days" is code for "ships in your dreams."



Ask them. That's what I did before purchasing.
They assured that it was in stock and would be shipped in a week or so and... 
it was true!!! (incredible). 
Now I have my own stock for further mods and custom's made...


----------



## pae77 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ime, everything at KD changes to "ships in 2 or 3 days" after one places an order. This is normal operating procedure for them, afaict.


----------



## thesacrificialaccount (Aug 2, 2010)

Compasillo

Were the Liteflux Nat all matching in tone? I am told LF stopped producing because it was difficult to match colors.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 2, 2010)

thesacrificialaccount said:


> Compasillo
> 
> Were the Liteflux Nat all matching in tone? I am told LF stopped producing because it was difficult to match colors.



To my eyes there's a very slight difference between head and body but I'll take a pic
tomorrow with daylight and post here.


----------



## thesacrificialaccount (Aug 2, 2010)

compasillo said:


> To my eyes there's a very slight difference between head and body but I'll take a pic
> tomorrow with daylight and post here.



Appreciated. I'm not real picky. But I am pretty sure I saw a pic on a thread that looked like my colorblind boss matched the two halves. I'm sure, in general, they aren't like that, but considering you just got two... Anyway. Awaiting. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 2, 2010)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> Mr. Floppy:
> 
> Regarding your previous post, would this be along the lines of what you're looking for ?
> 
> ...



That would be exactly what I'm looking for but I dont think the thread will fit on a liteflux. I should email them and ask what the thread size is. Anyone know what the thread size of the LF2XT is?


----------



## bansuri (Aug 2, 2010)

Mr Floppy said:


> That would be exactly what I'm looking for but I dont think the thread will fit on a liteflux. I should email them and ask what the thread size is. Anyone know what the thread size of the LF2XT is?



Even if the threads matched it would need to carry the (+), (-), _and_ the switch signals _and_ it would need to mate perfectly.
I don't want to be mr. negative, but we have members who have trouble getting the OEM battery tube to make good contact!

Not that it wouldn't be awesome, I just doubt it would handle all the necessary connections.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 3, 2010)

Update from KD:

Natural finish is SOLD OUT. Only black available


----------



## compasillo (Aug 3, 2010)

Natural finish comparison on KD order received

(Pics taken with a P&S Canon...)





To my eyes they're pretty good (except the one on the left in wich there's a little color mismatch).
Anyway, they're now sold out...

But they have nothing to do with another one I received from LEDCool time ago (not his fault at all...)


----------



## compasillo (Aug 3, 2010)

Another update for those who may concern.
I've just received a 2XT from Liteflux site and it comes wrapped in plastic film.
(Is it also from the first batch?)
Though communication with LF is an utopia, they have shipped the light the same 
day I ordered it (and BTW, by registered mail).


----------



## Nearlytangent (Aug 3, 2010)

Nearlytangent said:


> OK, I bit. Ordered 2 from KD. Listing says...Ship in 1-3 days (for Nat anodize), however the completed order says..."Backordered!" And on my knees I go. Such is the sickness.


Sent e-mail to KD with inquiry. Nancy replied with a full refund to PayPal! Checked, and indeed $145 was refunded to my account.

Personally I find this "most" reassuring and a big thumbs-up for KD (and Nancy). My original inquiry was for availability of natural only, but if black is (or becomes) available that'd be fine too. I work with hard-coat vendors so some entertainment value maybe :0)


----------



## bansuri (Aug 4, 2010)

Got an email saying they're out of natural, would I like black instead. Rather than cancel I took the black for a backup. Horrible to lose something nice and not have a replacement. 
Slow, like molasses, but honest. 
Using this diminutive light has always been a challenge, but I've modified the way I hold it and reduce clicks by staying in the CUI (YMMV). 
Swapped my emitter for a neutral but I'm thinking about swinging back towards the cool as the neutral really accentuates the dinginess of the factory I work at and my 100+ yr old home. The slightly cool tint of the stock emitter added some happy to everything I'd shine it on! 
Eying up the R5s


----------



## flatline (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe I missed an announcement somewhere, but are they out because Liteflux is clearing the model out of the channel before releasing an updated model?

Has Liteflux made any announcements about new AAA or AA models coming up?

--flatline


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 4, 2010)

No news yet, flatline. A few month ago there was some talk about a possible update to the LF5XT (AA), but all's been quiet since. I wouldn't mind seeing a new lineup.

Geoff


----------



## thesacrificialaccount (Aug 4, 2010)

Compasillo ----> Thanks for the pics! Most appreciated. They look good. That terribly mismatched one is the exact same that made me wary of tones.

I had already ordered a Nat from KD after you gave your source but I too received a refund within 24 hours. 



Really hoping to find a Nat or titanium finish.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 4, 2010)

It's gonna be hard to find some of what you want but keep an eye on the MP
and the B/S/T forum...

This is part of my current collection and waiting to be increased
(it took a while to gather)


----------



## OfficerCamp (Aug 4, 2010)

Beautiful collection compasillo, that copper unit takes the cake! 

I love the Ti tailcaps with the trits. I carry a HA Nat R2 with a Ti tailcap in my breast pocket at work (good for finding stuff in the car, writing etc.). The LF2XT is so light (in weight) I easily forget I have it until I need it.

EDIT: My LF matches great by the way guys. It's luck of the draw, and I think it always will be with HA Nat anodizing.


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 4, 2010)

compasillo said:


> This is part of my current collection and waiting to be increased
> (it took a while to gather)


Very disatisfactory - I don't see Steve's run #3! :devil:


Okay, actually I just saved this picture! When it comes to LF2XT's, you rock!


----------



## compasillo (Aug 5, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Very disatisfactory - I don't see Steve's run #3! :devil:
> 
> 
> Okay, actually I just saved this picture! When it comes to LF2XT's, you rock!



Run #3 is currently WANTED (dead or alive)


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 5, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Run #3 is currently WANTED (dead or alive)


Seeing that gorgeous collection makes me wish I had one to sell you, but if I see one come up I'll tell them to contact you and send you the link too!


----------



## compasillo (Aug 5, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Seeing that gorgeous collection makes me wish I had one to sell you, but if I see one come up I'll tell them to contact you and send you the link too!



Many thanks Pete... It's a great gesture from you.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Aug 6, 2010)

compasillo said:


> This is what I've just received a minutes ago.


Congrats, and thanks again for spearheading this previously murky issue! :thumbsup:

Mine came in Monday as well.  Been quite a busy week, and am only getting around to posting about it today.



compasillo said:


> They are real 2XT, not fakes... at least that's what I can see.
> No difference at all with my other ones purchased at Liteflux Co. and other sellers.


Same here. I haven't taken the pill out yet to look at the emitter PCB, but it's going to look just like yours. And, the bottom looks exactly like my other LF2XT. The UI is behaving as it should. It came shipped in the default CUI, and all is well. These are real LF.

I'm checking every other detail down to the "Made in Taiwan" sticker on the box, which leads me to one thing I found slightly strange. The box is ever so slightly of different dimensions than the boxes for my other LF2XT, and LF2X which are identical to each other. The shade of wood is a bit lighter than the other two as well. And lastly, where the top and bottom halves of the box meet, the edges are beveled all the way around the seam.

Though it looks like the box for my latest LF2XT was made at a different factory than the others, the light itself is real to the best of my ability to tell. Soooooo glad you found these, Compasillo!

Last but not least, I have to say that I'm a little disappointed now with my cool white XP-E R2, which used to look slightly green, but now looks REALLY green compared to the neutral. And, I either got a weak R2, a strong Q4, or there's a difference in current output between the two pills, because the lower flux, neutral Q4 is the slightly brighter of the two. I swapped batteries, charged them both up, etc... the Q4 is still brighter to my eyes, and incidentally, closer to white! 

I may have to get another, and sell the R2.



compasillo said:


> For this time, KD rocks! :thumbsup:


_THIS_ time!... lol.

I've sent thanks to Nancy for the help.


----------



## pae77 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've got the standard stock emitter on my LF2XT and to my eyes it has the best tint (and beam) of any light I have ever had. It's just about perfect, except for the fact that it's powered by a AAA size battery. 

It would be totally awesome, imo, if LF would just make another version of the LF2XT with a neutral white XPG emitter powered by an AA/14500 and yet another version powered by an 18650.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Aug 6, 2010)

pae77 said:


> I've got the standard stock emitter on my LF2XT and to my eyes it has the best tint (and beam) of any light I have ever had. .



+1 The tint is very nice. Much better than any of my other AAA lights. Not quite as nice as my High CRI Ra though :thumbsup:

compasillo, very nice pics and what a sweet collection you have there! again, jealousy sucks!:scowl:


----------



## Let It Bleed (Aug 6, 2010)

> It would be totally awesome, imo, if LF would just make another version of the LF2XT with a neutral white XPG emitter powered by an AA/14500 . . . .


This is why so many were eagerly awaiting, and now are simply hoping for, the next incarnation of the LF5XT. It is the AA size Liteflux.

And remember the LF2XT is designed to work with 10440 li-ion cells and has over discharge protection.


----------



## burntoshine (Aug 7, 2010)

yeah, i've been waiting to hear news on the new LF5XT, and would love to see a new LF2XT.

i've been wondering what's been going on with liteflux lately.


----------



## HighLumens (Aug 7, 2010)

+1 on both a new LF2XT and a new LF5XT.

Come on LF, we're waiting for them!!! :wave:


----------



## xoltri (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm using this flashlight in CUI mode but it seems to do weird things sometimes. It gets in some mode where it will light up when you press the button but that's it. I know what tactical mode is but this is different, because in tactical mode if you 1xC it turns on. But with this it just flashes and doesn't turn on.

The only way I can get it to stop doing this is to take the battery out and put it back in and it goes back to normal. Any ideas what is going on here?


----------



## pae77 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine does that sometimes too and requires the same solution.

I think it may be caused by too many switch presses in too short a time interval for example when the clicks don't have the desired effect so you quickly click again (and again). But once it gets in that weird mode, the only solution is to take the battery out for a few seconds which seems to reset it back to normal. Mine hasn't been doing it much since I've become more aware of how many button presses I'm making in a short period of time.


----------



## xoltri (Aug 9, 2010)

It does it to me almost every time I take it out of my pocket now. Weird thing I just noticed is the harder I press the button the brighter the flashlight gets. Seems like some sort of defect...


----------



## pae77 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know it doesn't make much sense but I found that stretching out (carefully) the spring behind the switch seems to help the switch work more reliably and make this occur less frequently.


----------



## xoltri (Aug 9, 2010)

Is the button supposed to have a clicky feel to it or not? Mine doesn't and I'm wondering if the switch is broken or if it's supposed to be like that.


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 9, 2010)

Since it's not a traditional clicky, not at all. It should feel more like the buttons on your remote control, which is what it is!


----------



## compasillo (Aug 9, 2010)

xoltri said:


> Is the button supposed to have a clicky feel to it or not? Mine doesn't and I'm wondering if the switch is broken or if it's supposed to be like that.



No, it doesn't have a clicky feel at all. Even when you disassemble the tail and press the naked switch it doesn't sound a click, 
so it's hard to tell "by hear" if it's broken or not.
This is a major weak point that needs to be improved.


----------



## pae77 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine doesn't have a "clicky" feel either, fwimbw. I think that's the way they are supposed to be. Takes the right fast "touch" to make it work reliably.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 9, 2010)

compasillo said:


> No, it doesn't have a clicky feel at all. Even when you disassemble the tail and press the naked switch it doesn't sound a click,
> so it's hard to tell "by hear" if it's broken or not.
> This is a major weak point that needs to be improved.




Don't know why you say that .............

It is not a major weak point ... and it does not need to be improved .

It's a momentary contact switch that sends a control signal .

Why do you insist on a loud click for verification of activation ?

When light comes out the other end - it worked .

~


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 9, 2010)

The silent switch is a good thing to me, too. Don't like loud clickies.

Geoff


----------



## compasillo (Aug 9, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Don't know why you say that .............
> 
> It is not a major weak point ... and it does not need to be improved .
> 
> ...



Hey TMG don't be angry. It was just my opinion. Sorry if my post was misleading.
And yes, I think it can be (and may need to be) improved. In fact (almost) everything can be improved.

Let's be realistic: the current switch is not perfect at all. It can be a suitable system
for a lot of electronics, but not for a light. Again, I'm sharing my opinion. 
I'm not meaning to get a "loud click" cause I like the silent switch action
but more in the line of "feeling" the action in your finger.

I've might been misunderstood when responding xoltri question, my fault.
It was not intended to point out the "loud clicky" as the improvement the switch needs.

A well known craftsman here in CPF is now working on this issue and probably I'll post his results in short. Then let's see.


----------



## burntoshine (Aug 9, 2010)

personally, i love the liteflux switches. i don't care for traditional clickie switches, though i tolerate them if i like the light otherwise.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 9, 2010)

~

Well heck there pilgrim ... I ain't angry .

We just like different saddles for our horses .


I even removed the spring from my button - so it wouldn't have a mushy feel - I prefer it with no play . That way I get immediate feedback when the button bottoms-out , and it only travels the thickness of a credit card .

I've had no complaints about the button after I modded it with my personal touch ..... I really like it .

But I'm much like you ............ I like it MY way .

I'll be interested to see your improvement too .

Cheers :buddies:
~


----------



## qtaco (Aug 9, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> I even removed the spring from my button - so it wouldn't have a mushy feel - I prefer it with no play . That way I get immediate feedback when the button bottoms-out , and it only travels the thickness of a credit card .



Interesting. Doesn't the button rattle around a bit though? If not it does sound like it may be an improvement.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 9, 2010)

~

My button does not rattle or move outwards. The O-ring keeps it in place. Even if tapped upside-down on a counter top .... it does not move outwards. It stays in close proximity to the internal switch button . (actually just touching it)

I have the KuKu Ti add-on cap and button with Tritium insert . These parts are slightly longer than the original factory tail parts .

This Mod would NOT be good for a light carried in the pocket - easy to come ON.
( Unless you always remember to unscrew it into lock-out-mode )
It would be OK if carried in a pouch with a rigid cover flap .

I carry mine on a neck lanyard - so the button never gets pressed - unless intended .

I like the crisp action of my button ....... YMMV ?
But mine feels just like a short-stroke button on a remote control .

~


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Aug 10, 2010)

It blows me away that with as detailed this UI is, they dont have a digital lockout on it. Having to manually lock it out by turning slightly is something that I have gotten used to but I dont understand why they designed this interface to do EVERYTHING except for a simple digital lockout.
:thinking:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 10, 2010)

~ 

Every press on this light is associated to some command .

With this UI .... digital lock-out may have been more complicated than a twist .

What combination of pushes would you have set up for that function ? (and while ON or OFF )

~


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Aug 10, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Every press on this light is associated to some command .
> 
> ...



Well it wouldnt have to be from both on and off. For example the HDS Ra Clicky when on and pressed three times it goes to the low setting but to do the digital lockout, it has to be from off and press it three times.

In fact it would be that easy on the LF2XT. Simply press three times in quick succession from off to accomplish digital lockout. Just like the HDS, then from off and locked out, press three times in quick succession to unlock.

This would work in both CUI and FUI. :thumbsup:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 10, 2010)

~

What does YOUR LF2XT do when you tap it 3 times ?

1 tap = instant ON

1 pressNhold = instant ON

How would it not interfere with instant ON ?

It would have to come ON - then turn OFF and into digital lockout.


It may work ....... but they may know more than we do ...... as to why it would not ?

Send them a UI upgrade request .
If it will work ........ I'd use it too .

~


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Aug 10, 2010)

do you have a HDS Clicky?

Im talking exactly like that. 

From OFF

One click turns it on.
Two clicks turns it on then off
Three clicks makes it flash briefly then off and locks out.

Then once its off, one click makes it flash three times to indicate lockout
Two clicks makes it flash three times to indicate lockout
Three clicks unlocks it and turns it on.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 10, 2010)

~

No ......... don't have HDS clicky .

But I do understand what you are saying .

If you can get it implemented on new LF2XT's , we'd all be happy.

If and when they make more ?

~


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Aug 10, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> No ......... don't have HDS clicky .
> 
> ...



Im glad you understand.. sometimes i understand something in my head but lack the ability to put it together in words so that other people can understand and it just sounds like nonsense the harder i try! 

As far as getting it implemented, I have no idea how to do that. In fact, i ordered mine directly from Liteflux and it took so long to get here, and i never got confirmation of shipping so I kept sending them hate mail for a couple weeks straight and they never answered. Then another CPF'er (i think it was KuKu) explained to me the reason they never replied was because english is not their first language... English is the best I can do... If you have a suggestion who to send the idea to, I would be more than happy to do so! 

Maybe Kuku could chime in here?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 10, 2010)

~

qtaco ,

Have you modded your button yet ?

~


----------



## KuKu427 (Aug 10, 2010)

Getting them to change the UI will take a lot of doing. Especially since they crammed so much onto the MCU that there isn't a lot of memory left for anything else. 

As for the button, you can find momentary switches that will fit the 2XT that have a slightly stiffer feel. I use the stock one in my 2XTi and added a stiffer spring.


----------



## qtaco (Aug 10, 2010)

No button modification for me (aside from stretching the spring a little) as I carry mine on a key chain. It already comes on once a fortnight or so as it is.


----------



## pae77 (Aug 10, 2010)

If the light turning on accidentally is a concern, there's always the 3 minute auto shut off that could be activated (if you don't mind giving up over discharge protection).


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Aug 10, 2010)

pae77 said:


> If the light turning on accidentally is a concern, there's always the 3 minute auto shut off that could be activated (if you don't mind giving up over discharge protection).



yeah that wont work for me. I will just live with slightly loosening the head...
I absolutely require ODP and that is one of the main reasons i bought this light so i can have something to burn my 10440's in. Also during normal use of the light, it would be quite inconvenient to me to have the light auto shutting down after only 3 min...


----------



## pae77 (Aug 10, 2010)

Captain Spaulding said:


> . . .
> I absolutely require ODP and that is one of the main reasons i bought this light so i can have something to burn my 10440's in. Also during normal use of the light, it would be quite inconvenient to me to have the light auto shutting down after only 3 min...


Me too. Love those 10440's in this light!

I just usually carry mine clipped in a shirt pocket where I find it doesn't tend to turn on by itself anyway, so I don't need to lock it out and can still keep ODP activated.


----------



## bansuri (Aug 17, 2010)

Couldn't figure out where to post this but considering that the only light Liteflux sells is the LF2XT this might be the place.
I routinely stop by their website to see if there's anything new, here's what greeted me today:


Reported Attack Page!

This web page at liteflux.com has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences. 

Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.

Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.




*Safe Browsing*

*Diagnostic page for liteflux.com/english*

*What is the current listing status for liteflux.com/english?*Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer.
Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 1 time(s) over the past 90 days.​*What happened when Google visited this site?*Of the 3 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 3 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2010-08-09, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2010-08-09.Malicious software includes 4 trojan(s), 4 exploit(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 2 new process(es) on the target machine.
Malicious software is hosted on 3 domain(s), including successtest.co.kr/, 202.109.143.0/, 17oye.cn/.
1 domain(s) appear to be functioning as intermediaries for distributing malware to visitors of this site, including successtest.co.kr/.
This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS18182 (SONET).​*Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?*Over the past 90 days, liteflux.com/english did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.​*Has this site hosted malware?*No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.​*How did this happen?*In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message.





​So, there's that.
And for the record, Kaidomain sent me another email explaining that they didn't have any natural and would I like a black one?
Yes, please check your records as I responded to this a few weeks ago..
blah blah blah, we'll get it out to you ASAP...Love, Nancy...
Mixups happen...

Seeing as Liteflux's website is compromised this is my last ditch effort to get one of the remaining LF2XTs.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 17, 2010)

I tried to check what you have posted about Liteflux Co. site and... 
got the same warning 
I purchased a black 2XT from this site w/o problems few weeks ago though :thinking:

BTW, KD is still providing the black model, you may give them a try.


----------



## KuKu427 (Aug 17, 2010)

LiteFlux is now aware of the problem and will contact their hosting service.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 17, 2010)

This is how the Ti 2XT's look with the Ti clips from Modoo & Kuku427 (really cute)


----------



## bansuri (Aug 17, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> LiteFlux is now aware of the problem and will contact their hosting service.


Thanks Steve, I'll edit my post down to a couple sentences when they get it straightened out since it's just thread clutter.

Compasillo, those clips look beautiful! Great work by Modoo and Kuku.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 17, 2010)

compasillo said:


> This is how the Ti 2XT's look with the Ti clips from Modoo & Kuku427 (really cute)


Great clips but they would be really good if they were reversible


----------



## Bimmerboy (Aug 18, 2010)

compasillo said:


> This is how the Ti 2XT's look with the Ti clips from Modoo & Kuku427 (really cute)


Great pics! I think the 1st and 2nd runs are the most beautiful. And, these clips really do complete the look of the 2XTi. As I said in the MP thread, _an outstanding addition_. As for strength/flexibility/reliability, time will tell if there's any improving on the stock version, which I've had zero problems with (still not sure why a number of people have complained about wire clips unless they're mindlessly abusing their stuff).

There was an unexpected surprise with my new clip though, on a 2nd run body with stock SS tail, that has worked out quite nicely. The "LiteFlux LF2XT" engraving on the tailcap wound up perfectly centered between the outer edges of the clip! 

That's _gotta'_ be a coincidence. Has this happened with anyone else?


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 18, 2010)

compasillo said:


>


Looks like you traded you #3 for a #2! :thumbsup:


----------



## compasillo (Aug 18, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Looks like you traded you #3 for a #2! :thumbsup:



Nope... I have two #1 & one #2 but still looking for a full knurling #3.
The second #1 is being "redesigned" by a craftsman and probably I'll get an unique #4 :nana:


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 19, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Nope... I have two #1 & one #2 but still looking for a full knurling #3.
> The second #1 is being "redesigned" by a craftsman and probably I'll get an unique #4 :nana:


Then we'll expect new family pics, with all three next time!


----------



## pae77 (Aug 19, 2010)

Those clips (and lights) look very nice indeed.

Personally, however, I find nothing wrong with the stock stainless wire clip and I like the way it performs. The thin minimalist (alright, flimsy) look of the stock clip goes with the rest of the light, quite well imo. I generally keep mine clipped into a shirt pocket and it works just fine in that application/usage.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 19, 2010)

pae77 said:


> Those clips (and lights) look very nice indeed.
> 
> Personally, however, I find nothing wrong with the stock stainless wire clip and I like the way it performs. The thin minimalist (alright, flimsy) look of the stock clip goes with the rest of the light, quite well imo. I generally keep mine clipped into a shirt pocket and it works just fine in that application/usage.



I agree. The SS stock clip is right in the stylish line of this light. 
I wish the Ti clips have been less "fatty" (as Ti is a strong material),
with a central cut off as the D10 clips but that's what we have got... (not bad in the end)


----------



## Jay R (Aug 19, 2010)

pae77 said:


> If the light turning on accidentally is a concern, there's always the 3 minute auto shut off that could be activated (if you don't mind giving up over discharge protection).


 
 From what I remember the auto shut off only overrides the over-discharge when it’s enabled and there’s not much change of over discharging you cells in the 3 mins it takes to auto shut off. The only way it would ruin your cell would be if it kept on accidentally turning on in your pocket time and time again in which case I would suggest carrying it a different way.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 19, 2010)

Not good idea to disable over discharge shut off, IMO.
If you carry the light in an "easy to switch on" way is better to loosen the head
or just change the switch spring for another stiffy one.
I normally use this light (with a 10440) for short periods of time (under 3 min.) but quite a few times a day (night :naughty, 
so disabling under voltage protection doesn't meet my needs.


----------



## pae77 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, the ODP gives me a lot of peace of mind with the unprotected 10440's I use.

(Btw, I got an Accucell 6 hobby charger (for $39 shipped from a US based retailer) for my Li-ions and am loving that charger. I use it with an old IBM/Lenovo laptop power supply (16v, 4.5 amp) that I had lying around, and with only a few rare earth magnets plus the stock cables it came with, I'm able to easily charge single cells, (one cell at a time). It's really cool being able to set the charge current to what's best for the particular cell I'm charging and to know that a true CC/CV algorithm is being used (you can follow it in action on the real time LC display), and it shuts off the current completely when the charge is finished.)


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 19, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Not good idea to disable over discharge shut off, IMO.
> If you carry the light in an "easy to switch on" way is better to loosen the head
> or just change the switch spring for another stiffy one.
> I normally use this light (with a 10440) for short periods of time (under 3 min.) but quite a few times a day (night :naughty,
> so disabling under voltage protection doesn't meet my needs.



LF2XT's went on sale June 8. 2009 .......
Seems like we've had em longer than that ... to me .

I went back to Liteflux LF2XT (part 4) and found 2 independant posts by "LED Cool" where he addressed the ODP and 3 min. auto off feature .

Snip-it 1 from "this post by LED Cool" ...
Quote:
when both features are turn on/enabled, auto-off will take priority. but if auto-off is temporarily disables by 3xC, over discharge protection will act to protect your battery.
khoo 
.............................................................................................

Snip-it 2 from "this post by LED Cool" ...
Quote:
auto-off enabled - so it will turn off in 3 minutes.

over discharge protection enabled - 
because auto-off is enabled, this function only works when i temporarily disabled auto-off by 3C. otherwise, auto-off will take priority and the LF2XT will produce light for 3 minutes then shut off. 
.........................................................................................


Just thought I'd post this reminder ........

In case there is any confusion about using the two functions mentioned.

TMG

~


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 19, 2010)

I've always been a little confused about the relation of ODP and auto-off. Too lazy to really study the ancient posts. Thanks for those links, TMG. I have ODP disabled, I think, and auto-off enabled. If I do the 3C to temporarily disable auto-off the ODP function seems to activate itself if the battery is low. I'm thinking that if I completely disable auto-off, then maybe ODP can be completely disabled too. Next time I encounter ODP asserting itself I'll have to try this setup.

Geoff


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 19, 2010)

~

I see no reason not to EN-able BOTH ......

As they do work together.

That way your battery is always protected.

Why would you not like to use both ?

They are both useful functions .

~


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 19, 2010)

Since I'm only using NiMH's it has never seemed too necessary to use ODP. Especially since it seems to turn itself on anyway. Generally I just pop in a fresh battery when the voltage drops below about 1.2v.

Geoff


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 20, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> LF2XT's went on sale June 8. 2009 .......
> Seems like we've had em longer than that ... to me.


You're not alone there - feels like we've had them for a couple years now.

It is consistently one of my go-to lights that finds itself in use dozens of times a day lately while I've been working on plumbing.


----------



## DHart (Aug 20, 2010)

*ANY IDEA ON A NEW LITEFLUX AA LIGHT?*

I think the LF3XT and LF2XT are two of the world's best flashlights. 

But I am dismayed that Liteflux has not offered a new AA size model based on either the LF3XT or the LF2XT. 

I really want to have a Liteflux AA model based on either of these designs... and, no, the LF5XT just doesn't grab me for some reason. I think it greatly suffers in comparison to the 2XT and the 3XT designs which are so much better.

Is there any indication that Liteflux may have an updated AA light in the works?


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: ANY IDEA ON A NEW LITEFLUX AA LIGHT?*



DHart said:


> I think the LF3XT and LF2XT are two of the world's best flashlights.
> 
> But I am dismayed that Liteflux has not offered a new AA size model based on either the LF3XT or the LF2XT.
> 
> ...


It's a terribly expensive mistake on their part to not release the new upgraded LF5XT, especially when you compare the speed with which they brought us the LF2XT, not only in close succession, but also with a couple of notable upgrades, even above and beyond the incredible LF3XT.


----------



## DHart (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: ANY IDEA ON A NEW LITEFLUX AA LIGHT?*



kaichu dento said:


> It's a terribly expensive mistake on their part to not release the new upgraded LF5XT...



Is there a new AA model just awaiting release? Or are you saying it's a mistake for them not to have created one?

I think the AA form factor is the single most important form factor for such lights. That they have such amazing designs already in existence in the 123-size LF3XT and AAA-size LF2XT and not implemented one of those designs yet in, arguably, the most important AA-size form factor is crazy. I think they would sell far better than either the LF2XT or the LF3XT. Surely they must have something like that in the works.... doesn't anyone have any inside info on that?


----------



## pae77 (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree . . . it's a mistake. I would have bought one . . . am still waiting to buy one. It's very frustrating. I'm dissatisfied with the beam pattern and/or tint on all my other lights after using the LF2XT. Would love to see what Liteflux can do with an XPG in a single AA light.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 20, 2010)

From software to hardware... 
Here's my first try to get a copper plating Ti clip for my BeCu... 
Not a great result yet but keep working on it :naughty:


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 20, 2010)

DHart said:


> Is there a new AA model just awaiting release? Or are you saying it's a mistake for them not to have created one?
> 
> I think the AA form factor is the single most important form factor for such lights. That they have such amazing designs already in existence in the 123-size LF3XT and AAA-size LF2XT and not implemented one of those designs yet in, arguably, the most important AA-size form factor is crazy. I think they would sell far better than either the LF2XT or the LF3XT. Surely they must have something like that in the works.... doesn't anyone have any inside info on that?


Just that it's a mistake for them not yet to have made one and I agree with all your points here. Wish they'd hurry up about it so I can have a replacement for my last LF5XT I sold months ago.


pae77 said:


> I agree . . . it's a mistake. I would have bought one . . . am still waiting to buy one. It's very frustrating. I'm dissatisfied with the beam pattern and/or tint on all my other lights after using the LF2XT. Would love to see what Liteflux can do with an XPG in a single AA light.


The LF2XT is a great light not just for the UI, but as you said, the beam pattern is absolutely perfect, and for them to have done it in the AAA form factor proves they can do anything they set themselves to.


compasillo said:


>


That looks great! :twothumbs


----------



## axd (Aug 20, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> I've always been a little confused about the relation of ODP and auto-off. Too lazy to really study the ancient posts. Thanks for those links, TMG. I have ODP disabled, I think, and auto-off enabled. If I do the 3C to temporarily disable auto-off the ODP function seems to activate itself if the battery is low. I'm thinking that if I completely disable auto-off, then maybe ODP can be completely disabled too. Next time I encounter ODP asserting itself I'll have to try this setup.
> 
> Geoff




That's why the wiki is so interesting...\

It's sickening to see that so many people leave the wiki aside and keep making the same oobservation.


----------



## Nearlytangent (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello,

Never ordered anything direct from China/Taiwan before. However, twenty days later KD (Kaidomain) delivered two black LF2XT's to my mailbox.

I guess my interest was not only for this most unusual light, but also how the "China-direct" system works (and apparently it does work!) KD's agent "Sandy" is domestically based I'll presume, California or other and English-fluent to say the least. My number one concern was that I'd hit a language barrier as I've seen in other posts..."For Gods sake, they don't speak English!" Not the case with KD tho. No naturals available?..."Bob, I can get you two black ones, no problem".

For 1-AAA's it's been Microstream's for the last six (ahh, 10?) years. A fabulous light for which I've gifted dozens. Lately though (last few years) they've gone from a "hard-bright" cool beam to "****-yellow"...a couple examples received and you'd be running to your doctor (for the "pee" color anyway). A Streamlight fan for fifteen years but pee-yellow doesn't cut it. Fortunately I have two originals for which I'll never part.

So I re-investigated 1-AAA's lately, reading all the posts on CPF (endlessly). Needing better tech (and or quality control) I ordered Preon I & II's from 4-Sevens. Ahh?...they are simply amazing! I've pocketed a Preon 1-AAA for the last two weeks. On high it provides a total "flood" of light, slightly cool, but nearly triple-lumens of a Microstream. I'd say for the most part the 1-AAA Preon is the cat's meow. If you have a shirt pocket available tho, the Preon II at 160 lumens is (in my opinion) "totally" unbeatable! If I'm out in the wild (like two steps outside my door) I will always have a Preon II on hand. For a 2-AAA lamp it's nothing less then a flame thrower!

Preon "I" takes second seat:

Put a charged NIMH cell in the LF2XT. I could expound, but sans to say I will pocket this light for the next decade. Pure white light with options...wow!

Regards, Bob

PS...I'm forum illiterate. Hope this posts.


----------



## pae77 (Aug 24, 2010)

Bob, now the next thing you've got to try is putting a rechargeable Li-ion 10440 in your new LF2XT. Imagine your LF2XT several grams lighter and MUCH brighter (on high). That's what the 10440 gives you. And the runtime is still excellent. 

Since the LF2XT has ODP (overdischarge protection), assuming you enable it, running the unprotected 10440's in it is very safe.


----------



## Nearlytangent (Aug 24, 2010)

pae77 said:


> Bob, now the next thing you've got to try is putting a rechargeable Li-ion 10440 in your new LF2XT. Imagine your LF2XT several grams lighter and MUCH brighter (on high). That's what the 10440 gives you. And the runtime is still excellent.
> 
> Since the LF2XT has ODP (overdischarge protection), assuming you enable it, running the unprotected 10440's in it is very safe.


 
Now don't get me started!

Yes, 10440's will happen (LF2XT). As a natural tho, 10440's will also happen in my Preon I (and I'm sure you've seen the videos). I've been on the bandwagon for the better part of ten years so it's now a totally new experience. And thank you for your encourgment (I think?) Ahh hell, drunk again with lumens.

Sending this properly I hope.

Bob


----------



## purelite (Aug 24, 2010)

so the only place to get the LF2XTs now is China ie KD or DX?


----------



## pae77 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think KD or directly from the Liteflux site, iirc, for the time being at least.

Personally, although I have had great experiences with KD and DX, I would much prefer to get something like an LF2XT from one of the CPF dealers, (especially since their prices were competitive when they had stock), as I'm sure they would provide much better (and easier to obtain) support in the event something goes wrong with one's purchase further down the road.

But for right now, it seems KD and Liteflux directly are the only one's who seem to have any stock. So if I didn't have one already, I would certainly go for it after verifying they still have stock.


----------



## Nearlytangent (Aug 24, 2010)

purelite said:


> so the only place to get the LF2XTs now is China ie KD or DX?


 
I'm a rookie here. I know lights but only recently did I figure out how get this odd item...ahh, from China? I used KD and their English speaking agent Sandy. I think it was worth it. Wait...let me pull it out of my pocket again...Yep, it's worth it! Seriously, I thought it was a gamble, but an English speaking agent along with a China distributor does work. Why a US distributor doesn't pick up on this item is beyond me.

Regards, Bob


----------



## pae77 (Aug 24, 2010)

The problem is supply, why, I don't know, but Liteflux (the source) is apparently not providing the dealers they already have with supply. So if you wanted to become a Liteflux dealer and contacted Liteflux about it, my guess is you wouldn't get much, if any, response, at the present time.


----------



## DHart (Aug 24, 2010)

Bob... glad you're liking the LF2XT. I've got a natural one. I'm curious, how would you compare the Preon to the LF2XT? I have an LD01 which is nice, but no Preon, yet.


----------



## Nearlytangent (Aug 24, 2010)

pae77 said:


> The problem is supply, why, I don't know, but Liteflux (the source) is apparently not providing the dealers they already have with supply. So if you wanted to become a Liteflux dealer and contacted Liteflux about it, my guess is you wouldn't get much, if any, response, at the present time.


 
And what a shame. If avaliable on Amazon the reviews would be five-stars plus and LiteFlux sales would be ten-fold! That's the part I don't get. Obviously the best tech-light on the planet, yet only lumin-elitists can own one? Sad I say.

Bob


----------



## pae77 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nearlytangent said:


> And what a shame. If avaliable on Amazon the reviews would be five-stars plus and LiteFlux sales would be ten-fold! That's the part I don't get. Obviously the best tech-light on the planet, yet only lumin-elitists can own one? Sad I say.
> 
> Bob


I agree. 

I'm just very happy I was able to get a hold of one. And like many, I hope someday LF will produce a new improved AA model based on the same design.


----------



## Nearlytangent (Aug 24, 2010)

DHart said:


> Bob... glad you're liking the LF2XT. I've got a natural one. I'm curious, how would you compare the Preon to the LF2XT? I have an LD01 which is nice, but no Preon, yet.


 
The Preons are exceptional, sleek, and beautiful...period! For all those that I've gifted Microstreams in the past (many) I've now suggested they try a Preon II, particularly if they "shirt-pocket" a light (typical for plumbers, electrictions, and inspectors). As such, you would simply need no other light. This is funny of course, because with the Microstream's gifted they also thought no other light was necessary. Yet a Preon II is something else...like, three-times lumen wise! You might poo-poo the LED color, but for intensity and reach, no contest.

The Preons have a very broad flood of light, both I & II's (they both use the same head). I don't know the ratings for LED color, but the Preons are somewhat cool and intense. Still, a "flood" of light! More spread than a LF, way more spread than a Microstream. Although I use my pocket light for close inspection, I find the broad-beam of a Preon very nice for general lighting. It becomes most noticeable when it actually lights a room, not just a single spot with diminishing wash.

Was amazed (and surprised) for the light quality of the LF however. Sold as "neutral" it compares well with any incandescent light I have. This part surprised me, as I was suspecting a hint of pee-yellow or green. Nada, just the best white I've ever seen from any LED. This is why I put the LF in my pocket, and I suspect for a long time. Possibly a few lumens short of the Preon I on NIMH but then in it's really hard to tell considering beam width. Real-natural light on the LF tho and "apparent" equal intensity, so in my pocket it went.

Decisions-decisions (Preon):

They decided to go with "low" on first click. This is good for walking upstairs at night, also good for locating numbers on your TV remote. For work though I need my light to give all its got, like now, with one button push! Naturally the LF will do this, plus virtually anything other start up mode you want. Should mention the Preons soft-touch from low, to medium, to high is very smooth (nice clicky). Still, it's two button pushes too many.

So...now one LF in my pocket and one Preon I on the nightstand (cause it starts in low). Once I leave the house tho, it's Preon II all the way.
If you have a LF2XT you don't need a Preon I. If you run Lion in your Preon I you actually don't need a Preon II. Otherwise, the LF2XT and Preon II is a nice combo.

And...this is only my opinion, and I may be wrong! (Dennis Miller).

Regards, Bob


----------



## burntoshine (Aug 27, 2010)

-delete-


----------



## pae77 (Aug 27, 2010)

The corollary, I suspect, (although I don't really know since I've never tried a Prion), is that if one has a Li-ion (10440) in one's LF2XT, one also would have little need for a Prion.


----------



## bmwcrazy (Aug 28, 2010)

With all these mods of LF2XTs, has anyone made a better clicky switch? That is the biggest problem I have with these. I tried stretching the spring and removing it completely, but neither seems to work. If only it can make a distinct *click* upon pressing.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 28, 2010)

If your switch is not working smoothly most of the time, then I think there might be something else going on. Make sure the switch is very tightly screwed in. I think this helps mine to avoid misfires.

I very much like it being a silent switch.

Geoff


----------



## FroggyTaco (Aug 28, 2010)

bmwcrazy said:


> With all these mods of LF2XTs, has anyone made a better clicky switch? That is the biggest problem I have with these. I tried stretching the spring and removing it completely, but neither seems to work. If only it can make a distinct *click* upon pressing.



It will never make a click because it is a momentary micro switch not a latching switch. The mechanical latching mechanism is what makes the click sound & feel.


----------



## DHart (Aug 28, 2010)

Bob.. thanks for the Preon analysis. Why I ask, I don't know... I've got a drawer full of great lights I don't use anyway and yet, I still think I need some more! Sheesh! 


Yes, the LF2XT has such a gorgeous color tint and beautiful soft beam. I love it!

Anyway, I carried my LF2XT in the pocket for awhile. Then my LD01 took it's place (just for the heck of it.) Great light but twist, twist, twist... I get tired of that! Then I decided I preferred more power in my pocket light so I've been carrying a Quark123 or QuarkAA for quite a while. The LF3XT is magnificent, but a little bulkier/heavier than I like in my pocket.

So, _now_ I feel I've got too much dead weight flopping around in my pocket, so I'm thinking of trying an EZ123... trying to reduce the size/weight and still maintain powerful output. 

The new BK125A looks appealing, but if it's very spot-oriented (as so many JetBeams are), it won't be what I want in a pocket light. I much prefer the broad, soft illumination for a general use/indoor light. If I want throw, I'll toss the Jet I Pro v.3 in my pocket.

The new EZAA also comes to mind, even it it is essentially a single (but programmable level) output light.

MiNi123 comes to mind, but I've read some not so positive reports on that and tint is important to me so I'm a little leery of trying that, though I may.

For my next pocket light, I'm leaning toward the EZ123 and MiNi123 right now. Trying to squeeze the most performance into the smallest light. Or perhaps I should try a Preon 1 on li-ion??? So far, the AAA form factor lights just haven't quite offered enough oomph for me for a general use light... but perhaps the Preon 1 on 10440 will? Not crazy about L > M > H through a bunch of twists, though. :sigh: Guess that rules out the MiNi123 on that factor.

Sorry for the topic drift... I should probably post this as a separate thread.


----------



## DHart (Aug 28, 2010)

I love the silent, soft, short-travel electronic switch in the Liteflux lights... they're so easy to operate and would seem to be a highly reliable, long-lasting switch type. D10 R2 is similarly attractive to me, except they require more pressure and travel to actuate.


----------



## pae77 (Aug 28, 2010)

If you want more power (punch) and light weight, small size, etc., simply use a 10440 with the LF2XT. Problem solved (in most cases).

It's especially nice because this light is designed to run on them safely and with a moderate discharge rate for relatively long runtime and not stressing the emitter or battery.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 28, 2010)

DHart said:


> For my next pocket light, I'm leaning toward the EZ123 and MiNi123 right now. Trying to squeeze the most performance into the smallest light.



I often supplement my LF2XT with the Mini 123. Tint and threads are fine. You might not like the low level of the EZ123, cause it's not really very low (~10 lumens).

Geoff


----------



## DHart (Aug 28, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> I often supplement my LF2XT with the Mini 123. Tint and threads are fine. You might not like the low level of the EZ123, cause it's not really very low (~10 lumens).
> 
> Geoff



Geoff... you and I are so often on the same page with likes and dislikes. A recommendation coming from you means a lot to me. Perhaps I should re-think the MiNi123 over the EZ123??? I think I'll be getting the new EZAA R5 anyway. But a very small 123 beckons me anyway. RCR123 li-ions fit and useable (limited time on high) with both lights?


----------



## FroggyTaco (Aug 28, 2010)

Well if it ever actually releases, the LF5XT is supposed to be released "soon" with either an XP-E or a XP-G presumably neutral & that will be an all-mighty nice balance. 14500 power with AA slenderness all using the LF2XT interface.


----------



## flatline (Aug 28, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> Well if it ever actually releases, the LF5XT is supposed to be released "soon" with either an XP-E or a XP-G presumably neutral & that will be an all-mighty nice balance. 14500 power with AA slenderness all using the LF2XT interface.



If the new LF5XT is basically a AA LF2XT (same beam, tint, UI, lack of crenelations, clip), then it would be just about the perfect light. Seriously, such a light might have prevented me from ordering the HDS Clicky I'm currently waiting for (in my search for the perfect EDC light).

--flatline


----------



## DHart (Aug 29, 2010)

pae77 said:


> If you want more power (punch) and light weight, small size, etc., simply use a 10440 with the LF2XT. Problem solved (in most cases).
> 
> It's especially nice because this light is designed to run on them safely and with a moderate discharge rate for relatively long runtime and not stressing the emitter or battery.



I've done just that, dusted off my LF2XT and popped a 10440 in it. Wonderful light. Still think I want a shrunk down 123 or AA... for no good reason other than... lasting power! :shrug:

Oh man the thought of the new LF5XT is wonderful.... can't wait! Just make it as small as possible, with the UI of a 2XT or 3XT, and run on li-ion. Typical gorgeous Liteflux tint AND beam expected as well.


----------



## DHart (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh yes, now I am reminded of why the AAA form factor just doesn't quite do it for me. The sucky runtime with 10440's on bright rears it's head. My LF2XT on max will suck a 10440 from 4.17 to 3.7 in a bit over a minute, then gives me the flashing warning and reduces output. Of course it continues to run on happily for quite a while at lower brightness levels after that, but we gotta face the music here... 10440's just ain't that _brilliant_ for very long!

I'm also reminded of how wonderful it is to be able to tap 5 times on this light and get a digital battery test accurate to two decimal places! Gotta LOVE Liteflux lights!!!! :thumbsup:

What are most of you powering your LF2XT's with? Eneloops would be my guess. Are folks getting longer run times at medium output levels with 10440's than with Eneloops?
I haven't used my LF2XT enough to test it all out.


----------



## bansuri (Aug 29, 2010)

Eneloops and the LF2XT are a great match, and you gotta love NOT pitching all those batteries in the trash. 

Regarding AA lights: we're coming up on 9 months since they announced "coming soon", last facebook activity was a posting for a phony light on April Fool's, and my browser won't let me go to their 1-light website as it has hosted malicious software. 
I love the company, I have somehow wound up now owning 10 of their lights after being convinced to get an LF3Xt by Dhart, but I have my doubts about their future. I hope the best for them, but the signs are worrisome. 

Back on the LF2XT: needed light in the storeroom the other day, fired it up and coworker said "wow!", then she saw the size of the light, gave me a confused look and walked away before I could explain it to her. 
The light she saw and the flashlight that it came out of created a logical collision in her brain so she chose the safe path of just walking away rather than try to understand it. I'm sure she convinced herself that she saw something incorrectly and put it behind her quickly rather than face it and try to make sense of it.


----------



## pae77 (Aug 29, 2010)

DHart said:


> Oh yes, now I am reminded of why the AAA form factor just doesn't quite do it for me. The sucky runtime with 10440's on bright rears it's head. My LF2XT on max will suck a 10440 from 4.17 to 3.7 in a bit over a minute, then gives me the flashing warning and reduces output. Of course it continues to run on happily for quite a while at lower brightness levels after that, but we gotta face the music here... 10440's just ain't that _brilliant_ for very long!
> 
> . . .


Sounds to me like your particular 10440s are not in the greatest condition (or perhaps not the best quality. . ?). 

Anyway, I haven't timed it but I'm getting much better runtime on max with my relatively new unprotected AW 10440's. Much more than a couple of minutes on max before they are depleted. Again, I haven't actually timed it but my impression is more like ~30 minutes on max, and perhaps even a bit more than that.

But I completely agree with you that 10440's (even good ones in good condition) don't really provide enough power and I would be the one of the first to place an order for and am eagerly awaiting and hoping for the availability of a new AA/14500 powered Liteflux based on the LF2XT.

Until then I'll make do with the LF2XT and my Zebralight SC50w+ (which itself is also a very nice light but I just wish it had the wonderful beam and tint of the LF2XT which has spoiled me I guess).


----------



## qtaco (Aug 29, 2010)

Edit: Soundly beaten by pae77, but at least we were independently in agreement!



DHart said:


> My LF2XT on max will suck a 10440 from 4.17 to 3.7 in a bit over a minute, then gives me the flashing warning and reduces output. Of course it continues to run on happily for quite a while at lower brightness levels after that, but we gotta face the music here... 10440's just ain't that _brilliant_ for very long!



On a well looked after AW 10440 I get visually flat output on max (100%) for 30+ minutes with my stock LF2XT. The light gets quite warm, but the LF2XT can deliver sustained max output on 10440's (also see selfbuilt's review).

I did have some old AW 10440's that had been over-discharged in a Fenix LOD that displayed the exact behavior you described however, so your problem may be cheap or damaged 10440's.


----------



## Lite_me (Aug 29, 2010)

I run both my LF2XTs on 10440s also and would guess I get ~30min on high also. I always have one of them on me. I normally have to recharge the batteries every 2 weeks or so. I like having that extra burst of brightness the 10440s give when I need some bright light quickly but briefly. If I'm going to need something bright for a longer period, I'll go get something else. Whether home or away, I always have something else bigger and brighter nearby.


----------



## DHart (Aug 29, 2010)

qtaco said:


> Edit: Soundly beaten by pae77, but at least we were independently in agreement!
> 
> On a well looked after AW 10440 I get visually flat output on max (100%) for 30+ minutes with my stock LF2XT. The light gets quite warm, but the LF2XT can deliver sustained max output on 10440's (also see selfbuilt's review).
> 
> I did have some old AW 10440's that had been over-discharged in a Fenix LOD that displayed the exact behavior you described however, so your problem may be cheap or damaged 10440's.



Most assuredly, the 10440's I have are low cost cells. They're not cells which are worn out, however, as I have given them very little use. Two of them are a lighter blue wrapper, not branded, simply labeled Li_ion 10440 340mah 3.7v.

The other two are branded Ultrafire, TR10440 600mAh 3.6v.

I should do a more scientific test before proclaiming any definitive findings with these cells.

One of the non branded cells metered at .8v! My Ultrafire WF-138 Switching charger wouldn't go red with it (obviously sensing over-discharge). My little Nano charger happily charged it up. Hmmmm.

We shall see how it performs!

Results subsequently.


----------



## DHart (Aug 29, 2010)

Well... that was fast. All four cells went from about 4.09v to 3.0v +/- .2v within 1 minute. And also within that minute, the light started blinking... is that the light's warning alert for a low voltage state?

I have crap 10440 li-ions! A shopping I must go. This time for AW!

All the AW cells I have bought in the past had black or (for IMR) red wrappers. 

On Lighthound's site I see what they say is "AW 10440" cells but in the photo, they're light blue wrapper, with no AW logo visible labeled: HL 10440 340 mAh 3.6v 08.08 (I assume the last code is date, which should be newer than that!). Anyone using those cells?


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Aug 29, 2010)

DHart said:


> Well... that was fast. All four cells went from about 4.09v to 3.0v +/- .2v within 1 minute. And also within that minute, the light started blinking... is that the light's warning alert for a low voltage state?
> 
> I have crap 10440 li-ions! A shopping I must go. This time for AW!
> 
> ...




Yes Dhart, those are the right AW cells. I ordered some directly from AW a few weeks (lighthound was out of stock) ago and they were indeed blue labeled just like the pics you are looking at.


----------



## DHart (Aug 29, 2010)

Captain... thank you. I will order some up. Then, perhaps, I can really experience my LF2XT as I should be!


----------



## pae77 (Aug 29, 2010)

DHart said:


> Well... that was fast. All four cells went from about 4.09v to 3.0v +/- .2v within 1 minute. And also within that minute, the light started blinking... is that the light's warning alert for a low voltage state?
> 
> I have crap 10440 li-ions! A shopping I must go. This time for AW!
> 
> ...


I use certain Trusfire and Ultrafire cells but not for 10440's. Nothing but the best for my LF2XT! I got my AW 10440's (blue) from Lighthound. They are excellent performers in the LF2XT. Of course, overdischarge will kill them anyway, so I do my best to avoid that. I usually top them off before they get below 3.80.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 29, 2010)

~

Back in Aug. 2009 , when I posted this awareness alert ......

AW started selling Soshine cells under his AW name .

Now he must have changed to this generic blue wrapper cell with extended button.

~


----------



## burntoshine (Aug 29, 2010)

i made this video with my LF2XT..

watch with sound on; it's silent at first, but music comes on after a little bit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CyRqve15ZY

i'm kinda pissed because it turned out great, but after i uploaded it, the video flickers and seems to have a sort of vertical hold problem whenever the strobing is going on.

i was pretty surprised that my basic consumer video camera (canon fs100) handled the light fluxuations really well, only to have it get screwed up in the "processing" / compressing that youtube does.

but the video's still watchable if you don't let the flickering stuff distract you.


----------



## bansuri (Aug 29, 2010)

Burntoshine,
Truly a masterpiece! Playback was fine for me. Their processing probably changed the framerate so it looks different than the master.
LF2XT made it to music video!


----------



## burntoshine (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks man!


----------



## DHart (Aug 29, 2010)

cool video, man!


----------



## pae77 (Aug 29, 2010)

Enjoyed your video. Very creative and funny.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 29, 2010)

it's burntoshine's way to world domination by using hypnotic suggestion with LF2XT. 

I.... must....obey....him.... oo:


----------



## burntoshine (Aug 29, 2010)

ha ha! thanks urbody!!

'twas fun to make!


----------



## Nearlytangent (Aug 31, 2010)

pae77 said:


> Sounds to me like your particular 10440s are not in the greatest condition (or perhaps not the best quality. . ?).
> 
> Anyway, I haven't timed it but I'm getting much better runtime on max with my relatively new unprotected AW 10440's. Much more than a couple of minutes on max before they are depleted. Again, I haven't actually timed it but my impression is more like ~30 minutes on max, and perhaps even a bit more than that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nearlytangent (Aug 31, 2010)

pae77:

An oops here. Read and noticed your using a hobby-charger with variable amps. Still, can you or anyone recomend the W-138 or it's appearent equivalent UFCHGAAA from Lighthound? I know, "Do a search Bob!" Actually I think I did and the posts were a year old! Apologizes if I missed something. Thanks again, Bob


----------



## jacknife (Sep 1, 2010)

Where can you get liteflux lights??


----------



## pae77 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nearlytangent said:


> pae77 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds to me like your particular 10440s are not in the greatest condition (or perhaps not the best quality. . ?).
> ...


----------



## Nearlytangent (Sep 1, 2010)

jacknife said:


> Where can you get liteflux lights??


 
You have to be kidding? Okay sorry Jacknife, actually (I'm) kidding! :0) I was asking the same damn question a month ago. If you read back a few pages (and a dozen more) you'll find that there are individules on CPF that sell specific LF lights, then also a couple China-direct suppliers. I went China-direct with kaidomain.com., ordered (2) LF2XT's along with "english speaking" e-mails to confirm. I'm an absolute rookie here but I did indeed get two LF lights this way. Twenty days to ship from China with some pretty obscure postal updates, but sure as heck I still got the lights.

That's the best I can do because (I am) a rookie. Your question is certainly valid tho. Bob


----------



## Nearlytangent (Sep 1, 2010)

pae77 said:


> Nearlytangent said:
> 
> 
> > Those AW blue cells are button top. They're perfect for the LF2XT.
> ...


----------



## pae77 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nearlytangent said:


> pae77 said:
> 
> 
> > pae77: Your killing me here (and I'm loving it! :0) Can I possibly commision you to set-up this charging system? I get it, even the neodymeium magnet part (a drawer full for mechanical purpose), it's just that I was (kinda') looking for a basic 10440 battery charger that is (kinda') okay? You sold me on lith-ion for the LS2XT, but not in my dreams did I suspect having to set up an eltronics lab to charge them!
> ...


----------



## Nearlytangent (Sep 1, 2010)

pae77 said:


> Nearlytangent said:
> 
> 
> > I know it sounds complicated but it really isn't. The main reason I selected the Accucell was because it came with the right kind of jack that many laptop power supplies can just plug right into which simplifies getting it up and running. But if you want to go really simple (as well as cheap), I guess you could try to see if Steve Ku has any more nano clone chargers for 10440's and just remember to pull the cells when the LEDs turn green. He was selling them bundled with two 10440's (not AW's unfortunately, but they seem OK anyway) for $16 shipped. (It gets old in a hurry having to keep such a close eye on the charger though so you don't end up overcharging your cells.)
> ...


----------



## hotlight (Sep 1, 2010)

Nearlytangent said:


> pae77 said:
> 
> 
> > pae77: Your killing me here (and I'm loving it! :0) Can I possibly commision you to set-up this charging system? I get it, even the neodymeium magnet part (a drawer full for mechanical purpose), it's just that I was (kinda') looking for a basic 10440 battery charger that is (kinda') okay? You sold me on lith-ion for the LS2XT, but not in my dreams did I suspect having to set up an eltronics lab to charge them!
> ...


----------



## pae77 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's a link to one of Steve Ku's sales threads (for something else besides the charger) but you could just ask him if he still has any left. If he doesn't have any, you could PM me if interested in my used one that I don't use anymore since I got the hobby charger. http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=227967


----------



## DHart (Sep 1, 2010)

For those who may not know, Steve Ku is a flashlight connection of the highest order. Steve is a gentleman, a scholar, and a great flashlight engineer/retailer. Have no concerns with doing business with Steve. He lives in Taiwan at present and is doing business from there. He was educated in NYC and knows how to conduct business with utmost integrity. He can be contacted through this forum or by email here:

Steve Ku <[email protected]>


----------



## Nearlytangent (Sep 1, 2010)

pae77 said:


> Here's a link to one of Steve Ku's sales threads (for something else besides the charger) but you could just ask him if he still has any left. If he doesn't have any, you could PM me if interested in my used one that I don't use anymore since I got the hobby charger. http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=227967


 

Thank you! I'll check with Steve Ku as I believe your rational for a low charge rate is valid. Great respects certainly, but I'm just looking for a basic charger, and yes, even is it comes with some risk. Hotlight chimed in with the WF-138 (or equivalent). I will check on both tho, assured. Many thanks again, all around. Bob


----------



## DHart (Sep 1, 2010)

BTW, Steve told me very recently that he learned from conversation with Liteflux that they will soon have the new LF5XT! Yes, your heard that right.

Fingers, toes, legs, and arms crossed that it will be soon!


----------



## pae77 (Sep 1, 2010)

No problem. I'm sure you will enjoy and appreciate your lF2XT more if you run it with some 10440's in good condition.

And, btw, I am an advocate for frequently topping them up. I think it's better to run them from 90% SOC to ~70% - 60% or so than to run them much further down on a regular basis and the frequent top ups don't hurt the cells as there is no memory effect and they don't need (or even like) deep discharges like NiMh cells do.


----------



## DHart (Sep 1, 2010)

Nearlytangent said:


> Thank you! I'll check with Steve Ku as I believe your rational for a low charge rate is valid. Great respects certainly, but I'm just looking for a basic charger, and yes, even is it comes with some risk. Hotlight chimed in with the WF-138 (or equivalent). I will check on both tho, assured. Many thanks again, all around. Bob



Nearlytangent... I have a WF-139, WF-138, and a Nano charger and have had what seems to me to be satisfactory results with them all. Of course, they're probably not ideal by the highest charging standards, but they get the job done reasonably well, with little fuss, and fairly economically. The WF-138 does a decent job and if you charge with care and remove the cells from the charger as soon as they are done, you'll be ok. While it is far from a "perfect" charger, it gets the job done well enough for a great many of us. And of course, if you wish to persevere in the search for the best charging option, most definitely do so. But if you don't have the time, money, or desire to spend the effort to devote to the pursuit, life with your li-ions and the WF-138 is likely to be just fine, just make sure you understand and follow proper li-ion charging and use guidelines.


----------



## pae77 (Sep 1, 2010)

DHart said:


> BTW, Steve told me very recently that he learned from conversation with Liteflux that they will soon have the new LF5XT! Yes, your heard that right.
> 
> Fingers, toes, legs, and arms crossed that it will be soon!


Now that's some good news. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nearlytangent (Sep 1, 2010)

DHart said:


> Nearlytangent... the WF-138 does a decent job and if you charge with care and remove the cells from the charger as soon as they are done, you'll be ok. While it is far from a "perfect" charger, it gets the job done well enough for a great many of us. And of course, if you wish to persevere for the best charging option, definitely do so. If you don't have the time, money, or interest to devote to the pursuit, life with your li-ions and the WF-138 is likely to be just fine, just make sure you understand and follow proper li-ion charging and use guidelines.


 
Again thanks. And hey, it's 2:10 where I live, is this like "lumen time" or something? Sorry, casual banter not allowed, LF2XT only.

For amusement tho and LF2XT based I'll copy an e-mail sent to my distant bud:

Preon: Became a bit perturbed with the Preon clicky also. I mean it works, but you have to think about it too much! Starting in low is fine for an "evening" light but for daytime work the extra click's become a hassle. I pocketed the Preon-I for several weeks. The cats-meow and possibly a light for the decade, that is, until something else arrived at my door! And oh crap, now your probably pissed at me for your personal expense of two Preons!...or not, as the Preons are very sexy, along with serious output.

LiteFlux LF2XT's: Took twenty days to ship from China, then oddly they're made in Taiwan? And wow, how sad! I like hunting for the perfect light, simply the challenge. Then something "frighteningly" perfect shows up on my step. So now what do I do? Okay, I'll try not to get too excited (this time).

Con's: The body is lightly knurled and drags a bit when you try to shirt-pocket it. Never really use a pocket clip so I removed it straight away. The light is flat on both ends so I find myself trying to "click" the dang lens-cap (it does stand on it's end like a candle though). It needs NIMH (minimum) as standard alkalines don't provide enough amp's. Run time on NIMH appears fine. Hardly a con, it also runs on lith-ion's (3.7V) for even greater lumens out, for which I might give a try. It's a frickin computer if you wanted to bother. I kept mine simple. Set to "tactical", you hold the button for momentary or tap once for continuous; aka Microstream, but no rubber involved, simply a light tap or push of the button. Full instant brightness in either case or set it for what ever "start" intensity you want (did I mention it's also a computer). Hey, these aint' cons?

Pro's: Now knowing what I got, the price of these lights actually seem reasonable (the sickness). They're "total-tech" and seemingly beyond compare, along with a most brilliant-netural white light. Of note, I've noticed a serious pee-color with the latest Microstreams; a matter of quality control which is sad, and the sole purpose for searching out a new light. The Preon tint is fine by the way, very clean, just slightly cool. Bottom line; researched several lights, the LF2XT "IS" in my pocket. Unless the earth tilts on it's axis or the thing blows-up it will remain in my pocket for the next decade.

The Micro-Stream at $15 bucks is priced right to gift and it offers people a clue (they may not even notice the pee-color if you don't mention it). The LF2XT at $60 bucks however requires a "fanatic" of sorts. I might presume we're both guilty in this respect :0)

Reply with your mailing address Jim, or stop by if your in town. You probably have several 1-AAA lights so you might want to stick with NIMH as they are cheap and powerful. It may not be cost effective to go lith-ion for just this one light, however, the LF2XT has undercharge protection for these cells, such to avoid the "Dell exploding lap-top syndrome". Some serious tech involved for these LF devises, to say the least.

Geese, and that's all the info I got?....(argh!)

Take care. Your bud, Bob


----------



## qtaco (Sep 1, 2010)

DHart said:


> BTW, Steve told me very recently that he learned from conversation with Liteflux that they will soon have the new LF5XT! Yes, your heard that right.
> 
> Fingers, toes, legs, and arms crossed that it will be soon!



Great news, there's no other light I'm more looking forward to.


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Sep 1, 2010)

Nearlytangent said:


> pae77:
> 
> An oops here. Read and noticed your using a hobby-charger with variable amps. Still, can you or anyone recomend the W-138 or it's appearent equivalent UFCHGAAA from Lighthound? I know, "Do a search Bob!" Actually I think I did and the posts were a year old! Apologizes if I missed something. Thanks again, Bob


 
Here's a very current thread with tons of information on the subject:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229923


----------



## Nearlytangent (Sep 1, 2010)

HeyGuysWatchThis said:


> Here's a very current thread with tons of information on the subject:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229923


 
The problem tho...too much information! Read several posts from above and now I'm blind as a bat! Hope you get this part. Most are familiar with lumen devises that we can hold in our hand along with the brightness created (I get this part). Few however are familiar the actual tech to produce this. You and pae77 are the exception and I offer great respect. Obvious tech rules apply, and you've nailed them.

Then...not the proper forum to discuss (why) I'm trying to charge Chinese cells of Chinese design, with a Chinese charger, for an exceptional (and hardly available) Chinese designed light. What the hell happened? Lf2XT link only, end of post! Bob


----------



## gunga (Sep 1, 2010)

qtaco said:


> Great news, there's no other light I'm more looking forward to.


 
Wow!

I had an LF2XT, sold it, got another, sold that, now on my 3rd (4th if you count the one that doesn't work, but that's another story).

Needless to say, I can't stay away, these are great lights and the UI has subtly improved since the LF5XT (no CUI, clumsy) to the LF3XT (much better, could use some work on CUI) to the current LF2XT (very nice, good shortcuts on CUI).

I am looking forward to a more compact LF5XT with the same UI as the LF2XT!


----------



## bansuri (Sep 1, 2010)

07-12-2010


bansuri said:


> ThNks for the tip!
> Got 1 in natural, have my doubts about the future of Liteflux based on several factors so I wanted to get another while possible.
> Will update when arrives.



I got my black one in. 
Happy to have a backup now. Didn't need it for current use, just like to have a spare in the event of loss.
Works great, beautiful tint.
It took me a while to come to grip with the size but I've got a handle on it and now I'm in the "Decade of use" camp with Nearlytangent. I guess these will seem like quaint little kerosene lamps compared to the lights of 2020 and we will be old timers clinging to the past.
So be it.


----------



## bansuri (Sep 10, 2010)

They announced SS LF2XT on their Facebook page and go on to say that they are still working on the LF5XT.
There is hope.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/LiteFlux-LED-Flashlights/108181066154


----------



## fnj (Sep 11, 2010)

Has anyone done a runtime test on the lowest setting yet?


----------



## juplin (Sep 14, 2010)

DHart said:


> BTW, Steve told me very recently that he learned from conversation with Liteflux that they will soon have the new LF5XT! Yes, your heard that right.
> 
> Fingers, toes, legs, and arms crossed that it will be soon!


While we are waiting for the new LF5XT supposed to be based on XP-G R5, I modded my original LF5XT R2 to XP-G R4-3C. I had option to mod to XP-G R5-1C, but chose to go with R4-3C for warmer tint.

After soldering XP-G R4-3C and before adding insulator patch






After assembly of the pill





My LF5XT XP-G R4-3C 





My LF5XT XP-G R4-3C is brighter and warmer than orininal LF5XT R2.
Can't wait to compare with the upcoming new LF5XT


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 14, 2010)

Is that a Ti body/housing as well?


----------



## juplin (Sep 14, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> Is that a Ti body/housing as well?


My LF5XT R4-3C ?
Nope, it's the body of original LF5XT R2 natural.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 14, 2010)

Nearlytangent said:


> The problem tho...too much information! Read several posts from above and now I'm blind as a bat! Hope you get this part. Most are familiar with lumen devises that we can hold in our hand along with the brightness created (I get this part). Few however are familiar the actual tech to produce this. You and pae77 are the exception and I offer great respect. Obvious tech rules apply, and you've nailed them.
> 
> Then...not the proper forum to discuss (why) I'm trying to charge Chinese cells of Chinese design, with a Chinese charger, for an exceptional (and hardly available) Chinese designed light. What the hell happened? Lf2XT link only, end of post! Bob



The short answer on the charger you asked about -- if I have kept up with the threads like I think I have, and if I've understood them -- is that the WF-138/139 do *not* terminate the charge at the end of the charging cycle, which means it is charging contrary to the battery manufacturer's recommendations, and can damage cell life or worse ... unless you pay attention and pull the cells when the charge is done. The vast majority of production chargers, except for the Pila and one other whose name I forgot but it's low-priced -- have the same issue.


----------



## pae77 (Sep 14, 2010)

Joe Talmadge said:


> The short answer on the charger you asked about -- if I have kept up with the threads like I think I have, and if I've understood them -- is that the WF-138/139 do *not* terminate the charge at the end of the charging cycle, which means it is charging contrary to the battery manufacturer's recommendations, and can damage cell life or worse ... unless you pay attention and pull the cells when the charge is done. The vast majority of production chargers, except for the Pila and one other whose name I forgot but it's low-priced -- have the same issue.


The information in the above quoted post is not correct. Although I'm not an admirer of the WF-139, the current version of the WF-139 does indeed terminate the charge when the charge cycle is finished (i.e., it does not trickle charge after the charge cycle is finished). It's true that one or more of the earlier versions of this charger did continue to trickle charge at the conclusion of the charge cycle, but that is not the case with the current or latest version that has been out for quite a while now. I believe the same is true of the other Ultrafire model mentioned.

It's correct, however, that the WF-138/139 still do not follow battery manufacturers recommended charge algorithm, but not because they do not terminate at the conclusion of the charge cycle. They just don't apply the recommended "true" CC/CV algorithm.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the correction, I completely missed the fact that the 139 now terminates (it definitely did not during the earlier tests I read), and that it's not doing true CC/CV. Back to reading comprehension 101


----------



## Bimmerboy (Sep 14, 2010)

pae77 said:


> It's correct, however, that the WF-138/139 still do not follow battery manufacturers recommended charge algorithm, but not because they do not terminate at the conclusion of the charge cycle. They just don't apply the recommended "true" CC/CV algorithm.



Beat me to it by a minute, and slightly more concise to boot! Good call, Pae. :thumbsup:


----------



## compasillo (Sep 15, 2010)

Let's shake this thread a bit...

Is it a JHanko D10?









No, it's a JHanko LF2XT 
There's an interesting story behind this that may need its own thread to tell...

(here with her D10 sister)




with her current family




And... a Ku-JHanko hybrid :huh:


----------



## bansuri (Sep 15, 2010)

compasillo said:


> There's an interesting story behind this that may need its own thread to tell...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 16, 2010)

Recently the switch on my light has gotten a little flakey. Cleaning, even disassembling the switch helped some, but it was still not quite right. Clicks and pushes would sometimes fail. Well, yesterday I once more did a major cleaning, and got to thinking that I had perhaps not paid enough attention to the threads on the body of the switch. Swabbed them real good, and also those on the body of the light.

Now all seems right. Sometimes I can be such a simpleton.  So, don't go taking the switch apart until you clean it like you know you should.

Geoff


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 16, 2010)

I was having trouble with mine last week and fixed it by replacing the battery.


----------



## pae77 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mine gets flaky from time to time too, usually going into a mode where all a button press does is turn the light on while it is held down. Once in that "mode," one can't do anything. Usually, removing the switch, making sure it is tight and putting it back fixes it, but the problem eventually comes back, usually within a few weeks. Next time, I'll try cleaning the threads as suggested.


----------



## DHart (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm thinking electronic contact switch cleaner (spray can available at Radio Shack, etc.) might be a good solution to switch issues in the Liteflux models. I haven't tried it myself, but I was thinking about it while reading your post, Flying Turtle.


----------



## pae77 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm going to try the _Deoxit Power Booster Pen_ which claims: 

"Cleans, Enhances, Lubricates & Protects Electrical Connections."

Sounds like it might do the trick.


----------



## DHart (Sep 16, 2010)

pae77 said:


> I'm going to try the _Deoxit Power Booster Pen_ which claims:
> 
> "Cleans, Enhances, Lubricates & Protects Electrical Connections."
> 
> Sounds like it might do the trick.



Yep, that's the same kind of thing. Might be perfect for the LF switches. And as Geoff mentions, starting with just cleaning the threads is a no-brainer, best first approach.


----------



## Incidentalist (Sep 16, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Let's shake this thread a bit...
> 
> Is it a JHanko D10?
> 
> ...


 

That is nice. Looks like I've got another JHanko I need to get for my collection.

Quick question: is the button the standard one moved over from the al. light or is it Ti?


----------



## compasillo (Sep 16, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> That is nice. Looks like I've got another JHanko I need to get for my collection.
> 
> Quick question: is the button the standard one moved over from the al. light or is it Ti?



The button is the stock one as Jeff doesn't have the technology to make a Ti one.
He's now stopped any production for a while as is getting a new work shop with some automation...
Unlike other manufacturers, their flashlights are made entirely by hand, with the help of a small Chinese lathe, 
which gives them even greater merit.


----------



## Incidentalist (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Jeff's work is second to none. The quality is exceptional. I absolutely love my D10 and EX10 that I have from him. I like that he went with the same look for the LF2XT as well, the D10 Mini-me. I will definitely have to send him a PM.

Regarding the button. Looks like the perfect place to put one of Steve Ku's Ti buttons with a trit.


----------



## fasuto (Sep 17, 2010)

compasillo said:


> No, it's a JHanko LF2XT



Very nice use of tritio, compatriota.


----------



## OCD (Sep 17, 2010)

I really wish you guys would stop posting all these pictures of custom LF2XT's! :sigh: It is bad enough that I don't even have a stock model, much less one of these tricked out bad boys! But in all seriousness, these are some pretty sweet lights y'all! :thumbsup: And this is the next light on my list to purchase when the funds become availabe...and after a DX light SST-50 mod...and a couple of [email protected] mods...and...oh damn, there I go again! 

lovecpf but


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 17, 2010)

Sure wish those folks at LiteFlux would get on the stick with the new models. They're missing a boatload of sales. I suppose they have bigger fish to fry.

Geoff


----------



## Flashlike (Sep 17, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> Sure wish those folks at LiteFlux would get on the stick with the new models...
> 
> Geoff



*+1*


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 18, 2010)

Just saw a meteor tonight! I immediately wished for peace on Earth, a continued happy marriage, and new LiteFluxes. Not necessarily in that order.

We should expect an announcement quite soon. 

Geoff


----------



## DHart (Sep 18, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> Just saw a meteor tonight! I immediately wished for peace on Earth, a continued happy marriage, and new LiteFluxes. Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> We should expect an announcement quite soon.
> 
> Geoff



Good wishes, Geoff! Hope they ALL come true.


----------



## AlphaZen (Sep 27, 2010)

I just became a satisfied member of the LF2XT fraternity! After putting a WTB post in the marketplace, I had a generous offer from another member. I received the light this weekend, trit button included, and love it. lovecpf


----------



## Nearlytangent (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello,

Twenty days to recieve two LF2Xt's from china. I was feeling blessed to even recieve them as they are totally awsome lights. Then one of them literally fell apart. What to do?

And possibly the catch here. These are not Preon's nor Microstream's, which would get replaced immediatly (4-Sevens had a new light in my hand before I could even put postage on the return!) I'll e-mail KD (english speaking agent) for the failed LF2, but then I don't think I read anything about a warrantee on these things! Does Light-Flux actually have a warrantee?

Prievious poster suggested a "nightmare" of sorts to get a replacement (please tell). But then for $ixty-bucks per item on the LF2, I will give it a try.

Manufacturing issue, my instance: The brass disk that centers the positive end of the battery, that which is soldered to the main head circuitry literally fell off. The solder joint was dry, a full-flow of solder was "not" achieved. Rather sad, as this brass disk is the primary component to secure power. By the way, all the circuity can be removed from these devises (plus front glass and O-ring). They are not bonded with epoxy nor torqued too hard for (threaded) removal. Pick a tweezrs or tool of choise and it will extract.

Bla-bla factor here. Bottom line I can try to re-solder it or send it back. I'm thinking I might have more luck re-soldering it!!!

I have like a dozen (small) lights to use, yet this 1-AAA LF devise remains the most powerful and most color-correct devise I've ever owned. Will plead my case to KD, wish me luck. Any feedback for Light-Flux warranty and return of same most appreciated.

Regards, bob


----------



## KuKu427 (Oct 15, 2010)

Send the light back to LF and drop me a PM as to when it was shipped and your real name and address. I'll call LF and have them be on the look out for it.


----------



## DHart (Oct 15, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> Send the light back to LF and drop me a PM as to when it was shipped and your real name and address. I'll call LF and have them be on the look out for it.



Steve to the rescue! This man is a gem in the world of lights. He also has good connections with LF!


----------



## pae77 (Oct 15, 2010)

Really sorry to hear of the trouble you are having with one of your LF2XT's. I hope you get it taken care of.

I totally agree with you about how awesome these are and about the color/tint though. And I think all the beam characteristics are pretty awesome too. Not to mention the UI and features, etc. etc.


----------



## compasillo (Oct 15, 2010)

DHart said:


> Steve to the rescue! This man is a gem in the world of lights.



I totally agree.
A big cheers to one of the best CPFers and greatest persons you can find here.


----------



## ak645 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey! I'm glad this thread got bumped.I just got my lf2xt today.Shipped from California on tuesday and arrived in Florida thursday in time to take it to work.Thank You usps! Mine came with the Ti clip and button with blue trit.I'm sticking with the CUI.Set user mode about 20%.It coexists happily in the watch pocket of my jeans with a Kershaw mini mojito.Feeding her l92's since I get them free at work.  

Got a call way out west in the swamp (what little we have left here).Used it on high to look for snakes in the tall grass then back to user mode to fumble with my keys and troubleshoot in the cabinet.Previously I would have used a Fenix tk20+l1t neither of which carries very well in pocket.The LF was already there All I had to do was jump out of the truck and I was ready to go.Between this light an ZL h501w makes my life SO much easier-maybe even increase productivity-nah.I'll settle for easier.

This little light has a great beam,a great tint and a great UI.What more could a person ask for.Good Job Liteflux! :thumbsup: I really like this torch and will get a lot of use out of it.

Andy

PS well I do have one minor nit to pick.Would rather double click for high and click then hold for low.I find the double click to be more instinctive and when you need high you need it now.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 15, 2010)

ak645 said:


> Would rather double click for high and click then hold for low.I find the double click to be more instinctive and when you need high you need it now.


Never thought about it before you posted it, but I think that would be better for me too, even though it is low that I go to most often. Maybe a user selectable choice in the programming would be a good addition...


----------



## Paul6ppca (Oct 15, 2010)

Nearlytangent said:


> Hello,
> 
> Twenty days to recieve two LF2Xt's from china. I was feeling blessed to even recieve them as they are totally awsome lights. Then one of them literally fell apart. What to do?
> 
> ...


 
I ordered more than a month ago,when it said they had stock.I got a email saying it was back ordered.But in 2-4 weeks they said liteflux was going to send new ones??
The positive side, KD has responded to my emails with in 24 hours and offered me a refund.
I was wondering if anyone has heard of these new lf2xts? The only thing Ive seen is the SS which may be released soon.


----------



## compasillo (Oct 15, 2010)

Here it is... my last LF2XT  (Wish I had the HJK's photo skills)


----------



## crizyal (Oct 15, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Here it is... my last LF2XT  (Wish I had the HJK's photo skills)


Are you frickin kidding me? That light is simply beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## vermeire (Oct 15, 2010)

Proto??

I checked Steve's sales thread and didn't see any new info on it. What's the status. Depending on price I will buy one of these. I like the ti, but can't afford the current (non)going rate.


----------



## compasillo (Oct 15, 2010)

This is that proto... I don't know if Steve's going to start a sales thread of these but probably not.


----------



## Nearlytangent (Oct 15, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> Send the light back to LF and drop me a PM as to when it was shipped and your real name and address. I'll call LF and have them be on the look out for it.


 
Extend reply, then the (f**in) link goes away. This really (pis*is) me off. Have some things to say, maybe entertaining reply to post, and then nothing (sh*it!)

Bottom line steve, How do I PM you (securely). Other bottom line, Liteflux needs to get their act together (lost "extended" reply).

Regards, Bob


----------



## juplin (Oct 15, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Here it is... my last LF2XT  (Wish I had the HJK's photo skills)


Damascus LF2XT ... this little beauty:twothumbs


----------



## Nearlytangent (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry for language of preceeding post. Not a good day for me. Had gone to Litflux site to get mailing address and got attacked by Trojans. I also don't know how to PM nor even submit a post I guess. Even now, just clicked quick-reply, typed message, went back a page, now that one went away too...(agggrh!) I'm lame.

Your offer was sincere Steve and I thank you, but I have concern for a round trip to China and back (fourty days?) This light is also about 3 months old so should I even expect warrantee service? (90 days typ for electronics). A risk factor going in, this was understood. I'll check with KD and see what actual policy applies. Again, sorry for expressing my frustration.

Bob


----------



## pae77 (Oct 16, 2010)

With relatively high end flashlights like this I would expect the manufacturer (Lightflux) to provide warranty service for at least one year from the date of purchase.

KD is the vendor and therefore does not warranty the product, I would expect them to replace DOA stuff and perhaps provide replacement units for a short period (2 weeks or perhaps 30 days) after the date of service. Still definitely worth asking them if they would replace it though. You never know. . . Nothing to lose by asking. 

Beyond that, though I think your remedy lies with the manufacturer. Lightflux seems to be more unresponsive than most, unfortunately. Very generous of Steve to offer some assistance.


----------



## compasillo (Oct 29, 2010)

And here it is the latest addition to my LF2XT collection. (Perhaps it's time to prepair a thread on this).

The little sister of the Damascus 2XT: the SHORTY DAMASCUS LF2XT. 

This is the sale thread proto, and so unique, from Steve Ku and Veleno's design.
The light is only 48mm (1.8") long and has arrived with a convex lens that provides a wide beam, 
all flood without a center spot. 
Powered by a 10180 battery, it gives all the LF2XT features. The light engine has been modified with an R5.
The trit Ti button is from Steve Ku's production and available from his sale thread: 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=211130

The Ti trit keychain fob is a special hand made design by Jeff Hanko.
Hopefully, as he's got a new lathe for automation works, this top notch fobs will be available 
anytime when he gets the shop ready.

My very first impressions, as I grabbed it a minutes ago: It's a sweet... :kiss:

Some quick pics taken with my point and shoot camera at the office.


----------



## compasillo (Oct 29, 2010)

With a Ti clip... :laughing:


----------



## crizyal (Oct 29, 2010)

compasillo said:


> With a Ti clip... :laughing:



W O W ! ! !


----------



## Yapo (Oct 30, 2010)

After less than half a year it seems like my LF2XT with clip slipped out of my pants pocket today while traveling to/walking on the beach...:mecry:

I always thought the pocket clip wasnt quite deep or secure enough:mecry:

I guess it's time to look for another light that's neutral white with a super low low and awesome UI! A new SC51 with warm/neutral might fit the bill!


----------



## fisk-king (May 31, 2011)

Hello everyone,

According to an email from Steve Ku I have possibly burnt up the boost circuit on my LF2XT. What happened was that last nite I called myself tightening the head all the way, but unfortunately, it was not. Running off a 10440 the led was very, very dim similar to a Surefire T1A lowest output. I tried an alkaline and a NiMh battery but the light would not come on, only with the 10440 will it show any output at all. Steve stated he didn't have any light engines left and that I would have to send it to Liteflux. My question is what is the turnaround for receiving lights from Liteflux? If I remember correctly there was some issues on having to wait a long time or not having the light fixed itself.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 31, 2011)

I think there's some question whether LiteFlux is in the light business any more. Did Steve indicate that they are still? Many of us would love to see their resurrection. I hope you have good luck getting it fixed.

Geoff


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 31, 2011)

~

To be on the safe side .... I think I'll just run Eneloop Cells from now on.

~


----------



## stoli67 (May 31, 2011)

I think that was the 2XT I gave Hiro..... bummer...

I have been running 10440 cells in all my 2XTs and thankfully nine have blown..... that same senario did happen to an M61 dropin of mine..... think it is a case of a faulty LED.


----------



## compasillo (May 31, 2011)

As far as I know from Steve Ku, Liteflux Co. is definetely out of bussiness (their web site is abandoned also).
The problem on the fisk-king's 2XT seems to be in the light engine, not the LED (probably the driver is not working
and the LED can be powered only at a direct drive current, i.e. 3.6v). The solution is "simple" but not easy: 
to get a new L.E. (where? - that's the question). 
I normally use 10440 batts in my EDC (wich is only one of my 14 2XT's collection) and had no problem at all for years, 
but if you want to be on the safe side I agree TMG: just use alkaline or NiMH cells. One more thing just in case: 
do not use protected 10440 as they don't fit properly and might crush either the L.E. or/and the batttery.


----------



## fisk-king (May 31, 2011)

Thanks guys for the replies.

To say the least I feel bad.


----------



## scout24 (May 31, 2011)

I'd really love to see someone pick up the LF torch... It's definitely one of my favorite AAA lights.  A re-release, or an evolutionary step would be fantastic.


----------



## Chongker (May 31, 2011)

The 2XT is still one of my favourite EDCs. Just bummed it's parted from me in another country right now, but at least I know I have a working one somewhere! A revival of LF with updated emitters would be nice, I'd think attempting a mod on mine to be too risky seeing how hard they are to come by nowadays.


----------



## KuKu427 (May 31, 2011)

Quick question...
How many of you use just the CUI?
How many of you use FUI over 50% of the time?


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 1, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> Quick question...
> How many of you use just the CUI?


Steve, I only use the CUI, and think it's just about perfect, particularly with your Ti body.

I was just getting ready to contact you about my LF2XTi not working at all anymore, but with no availability of parts I guess I'm out of luck? One of the best lights ever designed, and already discontinued.


----------



## JMP (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine is mainly on CUI. But , what really makes this light amazing is the simple change to whichever UI is preferred.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 1, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> Steve, I only use the CUI, and think it's just about perfect, particularly with your Ti body.
> I was just getting ready to contact you about my LF2XTi not working at all anymore, but with no availability of parts I guess I'm out of luck? One of the best lights ever designed, and already discontinued.


 I'm not sure. All I can do on this end is send it in to LF. I'll call after their lunch break and see what's up.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 1, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> Quick question...
> How many of you use just the CUI?
> How many of you use FUI over 50% of the time?


 

I played with FUI for a few days when I received the light just to learn how it worked. From then on it was CUI all the way.


----------



## compasillo (Jun 1, 2011)

Kilovolt said:


> I played with FUI for a few days when I received the light just to learn how it worked. From then on it was CUI all the way.



+1

CUI covers 90% of what you need from the light...

Steve, your question sounds like a "I got something new in mind..."


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 1, 2011)

OK LF is still taking repairs. If you want you can send the light to me and I can forward it. Or send it to LF direct.

How many people are in for another 2XT? I mean like 100% sure... I need to know because buying the 2XT design ain't gonna be cheap...


----------



## hoongern (Jun 1, 2011)

Yup, the amazing thing about the LF2XT is that you can almost always set it up the way you like it. You like CUI, you got it. You like FUI, it's also there. (I personally use FUI) A ton of flexibility to please everyone.

I get a bit worried EDCing mine now that it's out of production - there doesn't seem to be anything else out there in the market which comes close?


----------



## gunga (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm in for an lf2xt, but not if we're talking insane pricing.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 1, 2011)

gunga said:


> I'm in for an lf2xt, but not if we're talking insane pricing.


 
Same here.


----------



## hazna (Jun 1, 2011)

gunga said:


> I'm in for an lf2xt, but not if we're talking insane pricing.



+1

Especially if you can do something about the PWM


----------



## Lite_me (Jun 1, 2011)

I have two of them and rotate use. I *always* have one on me at all times even though I usually have something bigger with me also. For a small EDC like this, there isn't anything better. I absolutely love em'. It's a crying shame they're not in production anymore. 

And... I use the CUI mode almost exclusively. But just knowing the FUI mode is there with the extended features is comforting.


----------



## compasillo (Jun 1, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> How many people are in for another 2XT? I mean like 100% sure... I need to know because buying the 2XT design ain't gonna be cheap...


 
Count me IN


----------



## Chongker (Jun 1, 2011)

Count me in for a 2XT, would be nice if it wasn't ridiculously priced, but I'd probably go for another anyway regardless of pricing 

Mainly use CUI, but swap over to FUI ~25% of the time? Got used to the FUI with the 5XT and still quite like it


----------



## manitoe (Jun 1, 2011)

Im in for a 2XT


----------



## JMP (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll take at least one. Maybe two depending on cost. I want to be able to have an extra pill for my LF2XTi.



KuKu427 said:


> OK LF is still taking repairs. If you want you can send the light to me and I can forward it. Or send it to LF direct.
> 
> How many people are in for another 2XT? I mean like 100% sure... I need to know because buying the 2XT design ain't gonna be cheap...


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 1, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> ....
> How many people are in for another 2XT? I mean like 100% sure... I need to know because buying the 2XT design ain't gonna be cheap...


 
How about starting a poll, this would be more accurate. Maybe with price brackets LF2-XT<$51, LF2-XT<$71, LF2-XT <$100, LF2-XT - Titanium $$$$ so people can be close to 100% sure.

If you bought the design and were able to source the same great LEDs or better I'd buy one or more just to support the cause (100% sure). I'd like all the same UI features, but would not rule one out if one of the API modes were removed.


----------



## stoli67 (Jun 1, 2011)

Considering I spent 200, 200 and 130 for my last three I would definately buy at least a couple more if they were under a hundred!

Perhaps if this happens then more Titanium ones could be made ;-)

I would buy them as presents at <$50 or 60 just to get my friends/ family interested


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jun 1, 2011)

The LF2XT is my favorite EDC light. I'm in for at least 2 to 5 more, especially if the price is reasonable. Please try to source extra spare parts as well!


----------



## moshow9 (Jun 1, 2011)

I missed out when they were available, and they are fairly hard to find on the marketplace. I've always wanted to own one and this would be a great opportunity if LF does another run. I'm in like gunga 


gunga said:


> I'm in for an lf2xt, but not if we're talking insane pricing.


----------



## hi-fi (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think I'd be able to resist; count me in.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 1, 2011)

OK I can't give you guys anything really solid on pricing at this point. 
But one thing is for sure, the exchange rate has gone from 32 to 1 to about 28 to 1. 
That will definitely be reflected in the price.
I also know that LF has SS shells so I expect those to come out first.
Otherwise I don't see too many factors that could raise the price.

LF is busy right now, I should be meeting with them sometime mid June and have something more to report back.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jun 1, 2011)

JMP said:


> I'll take at least one. Maybe two depending on cost. I want to be able to have an extra pill for my LF2XTi.


Same here.


----------



## Nokoff (Jun 1, 2011)

I've had a WTB up for a while now, I guess I can take that down.. consider me in.. I mean considering your original price point, vs what these go for on the open market now, also knowing that you would stand behind them, win.


KuKu427 said:


> OK LF is still taking repairs. If you want you can send the light to me and I can forward it. Or send it to LF direct.
> 
> How many people are in for another 2XT? I mean like 100% sure... I need to know because buying the 2XT design ain't gonna be cheap...


----------



## maskman (Jun 1, 2011)

"IF" the LF2XT's come back on the market it would certainly be nice to have more KuKu clips as an optional accessory. What a monumental improvment the KuKu clip made to the flashlight as a whole, IMHO.:thumbsup:


----------



## jorn (Jun 1, 2011)

I want a neutral titanium LF to drool at 
I use the fui all the time. I just love the ability to momentarely go for full blast from any mode. I use the keys as a handle and rest the LF over my index finger. ( almost like holding a gun.) With a momentary press with the tumb, pew ,pew, you got full power as long as you hold down the button. LOVELY! It's the best light ever, and I will buy one if they come in neutral. Maby i will buy one if they only comes in cool white.


----------



## crizyal (Jun 1, 2011)

IN!


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 1, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> Quick question...
> How many of you use *just the CUI*?
> How many of you use FUI over 50% of the time?


 


KuKu427 said:


> OK LF is still taking repairs. If you want you can send the light to me and I can forward it. Or send it to LF direct.
> 
> How many people are in for another 2XT? I mean like 100% sure... I need to know because buying *the 2XT design* ain't gonna be cheap...



From the first quote it seems you are going to produce a flashlight with just CUI, from the second you are talking of the LF2XT.

IMHO one thing that made great the 2XT was the FUI, so, when you talk about the 2XT I take for granted it will have all the basic things that made it great (CUI/FUI, neutral tint, ODP, full Li-Ion support).

Please can you clarify if this is going to be an updated LF2XT or if some features will be absent?

Thanks :wave:

P.S.: it's a great idea to produce it again 

P.P.S.: of course I'll be *in* if price is resoneable and if it's still as full of features as the original one .


----------



## sinthemau (Jun 1, 2011)

LF2XT most of the time in my pocket from the very start...
For me it's the most useful torch till now. UI is the ONLY ONE!

I would be surely intertested (but only if price is reasonable...I'm not fool)


----------



## compasillo (Jun 1, 2011)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> The LF2XT is my favorite EDC light. I'm in for at least *2 to 5 more*, especially if the price is reasonable. Please try to source extra spare parts as well!



 Here's the 2XT fan #2 in the world (consider me as #1 )...


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 1, 2011)

I would be so happy if these went back into production. Kick myself everyday for losing such a masterpiece of illumination. It would be incredible if it was mostly the same just with just CUI & at least voltage reading, and a neutral R4/5 to top it all off. Gravy would be the same 4B (I think?) tint as I couldn't even imagine a better color than that.


----------



## Chongker (Jun 1, 2011)

Sir Lightalot said:


> ...and a neutral R4/5 to top it all off. Gravy would be the same 4B (I think?) tint as I couldn't even imagine a better color than that.


 

I dunno, I think a high CRI XPG would match a small edc like this quite nicely


----------



## soli (Jun 1, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> Quick question...
> How many of you use FUI over 50% of the time?



FUI 100% of the time.



KuKu427 said:


> How many people are in for another 2XT? I mean like 100% sure... I need to know because buying the 2XT design ain't gonna be cheap...



How about setting up as a kickstarter project?


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to mention, FUI 100% of the time, no exceptions.

Kuku I think it may be useful to start a poll regarding the emitter, cui/fui, max price people is willing to spend on this "new LF2XT" and other things you may want to consider :devil:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 1, 2011)

I most certainly would be interested in at least one more. As far as use, I'm normally in FUI. Just for grins I'll go to CUI sometimes.

Geoff


----------



## gunga (Jun 1, 2011)

BTW, I'm a CUI guy 90% of the time and occasionally use FUI.


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 1, 2011)

Update: the light is working again. While watching Doctor Who S:6.05 it dawned on me to just tap the head against the wall. Now its working again,hmmm.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm in for another one definitely... CUI all the time for my uses...  Nothing else out there like them!


----------



## rich297 (Jun 1, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> OK LF is still taking repairs. If you want you can send the light to me and I can forward it. Or send it to LF direct.
> 
> How many people are in for another 2XT? I mean like 100% sure... I need to know because buying the 2XT design ain't gonna be cheap...


 
Steve, I would buy at least one, probably two.


----------



## hotlight (Jun 1, 2011)

Steve,

I'd be in for 1(%100) if it has the same or better interface. and quality. 
A clip option(non wire) would be nice.

I use FUI %100 of the time.


----------



## fnj (Jun 2, 2011)

The only thing that stops me from saying I'm definitely in is extremely shaky finances. Otherwise I would unquestionably get at least one more unless the price were crazy.

I would also definitely be in even if there were no FUI - but everything that works in CUI now, still works - e.g., the battery voltage readout.

I actually prefer the wire clip over any other potential clip design.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Jun 2, 2011)

I used the FUI when I had my LF2XT and LF3XT. Or you only able to buy the LF2XT or are looking at getting the whole production ability? 

I sold a perfect Nat HA neutral since it was too small for my hands expecting the LF5XT to come out which I now regret.


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in for one also with a hi-cri if possible.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 2, 2011)

FroggyTaco said:


> Or you only able to buy the LF2XT or are looking at getting the whole production ability?


I am aiming for the driver and programming. But I get a feeling I am getting stuck with other stuff too. 
This seems like the only way to get replacement LEs...


----------



## cistallus (Jun 2, 2011)

I would most likely be interested. I don't actually have one - I have its twisty brother, the LF2X, which I love (except its wire clip broke - anyone know where to get a good clip to fit this light?)

I thought that there was an issue of a critical component of the light engine (like the microprocessor) not being available - is there a way to work around that?


----------



## run4jc (Jun 2, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> Quick question...
> How many of you use just the CUI?
> How many of you use FUI over 50% of the time?



I never use the FUI - CUI covers my needs perfectly



KuKu427 said:


> OK LF is still taking repairs. If you want you can send the light to me and I can forward it. Or send it to LF direct.
> 
> How many people are in for another 2XT? I mean like 100% sure... I need to know because buying the 2XT design ain't gonna be cheap...



I'd be in for two more - 100% - deposit in advance. I love carrying these lights, but knowing that they are 'unobtainium' makes it difficult for me to allow them as much use as I'd like. If I had more, I'd put 'em into edc duty!


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 2, 2011)

Add my name to the list; I've wanted a Ti LF2XT for a while. I don't really care about the emitter as long as it's modern. The R5 should be fine if the S2 is too expensive.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 2, 2011)

Of my two LF2XT's, one is always in FUI, and the other in CUI, so I guess one could say 50/50 for me. I like both UI's, and grab one or the other depending on my mood. It would be GREAT if new production could be just like the original since it would give present owners the ability to buy a new LE (or allow you to offer repair service) in case the old one fails.

Without OEM support, I too, am extremely wary of EDC'ing these lights, or even using them in the house as much as I'd like. Perhaps the worst aspect is the un-enjoyable feelings of not letting yourself use something you like/love to it's fullest, and always wondering if, or when the thing might fail, and then _that's all she wrote_. Not to mention, you'd now have the proverbial "expensive paperweight".

I'll have to sell off a thing or two (glad you won't be making these tomorrow!... lol), but I'm in for one, and possibly a spare LE.



KuKu427 said:


> I am aiming for the driver and programming. But I get a feeling I am getting stuck with other stuff too.


Does that mean you'd also be buying already made, or producing the stainless body shown by LF last year? I thought it was nice looking, but missing something... could use of bit of the Steve touch.

*You da' man for even thinking about doing this!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay R (Jun 2, 2011)

If you hold the licence you would be able to make the cut down version that takes 10180 cells right ? I'd definately be in for at least one of those. Possibly a normal size as well.


----------



## derfyled (Jun 2, 2011)

FUI used 95% of the time. I like that it's set to always come on the lowest setting and the momentary blast is perfect.

I agree with HAZNA, if a new run is made, I wish the PWM rate could be faster, like the rate used in all other LF products.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 2, 2011)

fisk-king said:


> Update: the light is working again. While watching Doctor Who S:6.05 it dawned on me to just tap the head against the wall. Now its working again,hmmm.



You may be having the same trouble I occasionally have. The light pill gets screwed too far into the head, thus making contact with the body erratic. I think just replacing the battery tends to tighten up the pill.

Geoff


----------



## pae77 (Jun 2, 2011)

Another thing with these lights is the threads need to be thoroughly cleaned every now and then to keep them working reliably.


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 2, 2011)

Flying Turtle said:


> You may be having the same trouble I occasionally have. The light pill gets screwed too far into the head, thus making contact with the body erratic. I think just replacing the battery tends to tighten up the pill.
> 
> Geoff


 


pae77 said:


> Another thing with these lights is the threads need to be thoroughly cleaned every now and then to keep them working reliably.


 
Thanks for the replies fellas. I'll give it an inspection this weekend.


----------



## qtaco (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd also definitely be up for one, and maybe two (a regular Aluminuium plus a fancy titanium model). Although I'd be very upset if I lost it, I still edc it and have done since I got it 2 years ago (fui 100% of the time, starts on min with instant access to max which is perfect for me).


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jun 3, 2011)

StandardBattery said:


> How about starting a poll, this would be more accurate. Maybe with price brackets LF2-XT<$51, LF2-XT<$71, LF2-XT <$100, LF2-XT - Titanium $$$$ so people can be close to 100% sure [...]




I like this suggestion. Our family would love to buy one; but our threshold for what we can justify spending on a flashlight is $ 50.


----------



## beerwax (Jun 3, 2011)

im interested in one. would like all the function . beat em down on price steve - they obviously dont want it and theres so much competition in the light market now. get it for a song. cheers.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 3, 2011)

I always felt the original price was reasonable considering the light's features, but I'd welcome a reduction. I don't know how serious you really are, Steve, but you'll get a lot of support around here.

Geoff


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 3, 2011)

As someone has already asked, please Steve, let us know if you are going to sell parts alone, especially the pill.

Maybe you could start a sort of "drop in" sale for who has the entire light and would like to just upgrade the LED?

EDIT: I think this may not be the right place to talk about sales. Please mods let me know if I have to edit my post and I' ll delete it .


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jun 3, 2011)

bought a LNIB LF2XT from a friend today... :buddies:











together with my other identical unit... 





I played with the FUI for a while when I got my 1st LF2XT, but decided the CUI meets 99% of my needs, so I did a factory reset and defaulted everything back to CUI :thumbsup:

It's always good to know that the FUI is there when I need it...


----------



## pae77 (Jun 3, 2011)

The design on the LF2XT is just about perfect, imo. It would be nice if the emitter could be upgraded to something more efficient, and/or high CRI, but only if the wonderful neutral tint (my totally stock example has the best tint I've yet seen on any LED light) could be maintained. I also love the wire clip just as it is. It's perfect for a shirt pocket which is where my LF2XT usually rides.

It would be great if this light could be put back into production, either as is or perhaps with some minor refreshes.


----------



## AnotherADDiction (Jun 3, 2011)

Man, I have not looked at this thread in a loong time, and now I see that Steve may offer them?!? I looked back a little bit in the thread and saw that KD had some. After rushing to the site, I saw that I was just a little late in going there.
In any event, I would definitely be interested in at least one if this happens. I can not stand to go through the thread - the Damascus pictures made me drool and I can not bear to subject myself to such exquisite torture.


----------



## bansuri (Jun 3, 2011)

Question and new interface suggestion.
If you are carrying an LF2XT in your pocket, using a Li-ion, and it turns on accidentally while Over Discharge Protection is on and the battery drops below the set voltage that turns of the light completely, there is no way that I know of to turn the ODP off without putting in a Li-Ion. If all you have are ni-mh or alkies then the light will not function. 
Is there a way around this that I am missing? 

If not, perhaps a less drastic approach in the new model? Perhaps ODP reset to OFF upon battery change?


----------



## euroken (Jun 3, 2011)

Whew! Finally caught up with the thread. Steve, I'll be in for LF2XT!


----------



## DHart (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve.... best wishes to you in this endeavor. LF doesn't seem to care about their magnificent flashlights and if you can adopt the family and move forward with it... I think that would be fantastic. Obviously there is exceptionally strong support and endorsement for the LF2XT on this forum. I would be in for another one or two. I'm perfectly satisfied with the CUI, but would want the light to retain the built in voltage meter. Also want a neutral or high CRI emitter. Wire clip is fine for me.


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 4, 2011)

Heck yeah! This is like a dream come true. I will take at least one LF2XT and an LF3XT if you do those also.

BTW....I like the FUI.


----------



## gunga (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd buy LF5XT, LF3XT, and LF2XT if you can remake them with the same interface (ie better LF5XT with CUI).


----------



## DHart (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh yes... I would most certainly buy a revised LF5XT with the UI of the LF2XT or LF3XT. Wouldn't mind getting a second LF3XT either. These lights are just very special lights, for sure. Nothing on the market like 'em.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah the LF5XT and or the LF3XT would be my preference because my hands are too large for the LF2XT. Of course I would want the LF2XT/LF3XT UI for the LF5XT.


----------



## JMP (Jun 6, 2011)

this needs to be on the first page!


----------



## stoli67 (Jun 7, 2011)

Gavina with a 2XT UI...... One can only dream!


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jun 9, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> How many people are in for another 2XT? I mean like 100% sure... I need to know because buying the 2XT design ain't gonna be cheap...



Hi Steve

I am DEFINITELY in for another 2XT (but like most others not for a ridiculous price). I would be happy with the regular black HA111 and R2 (or updated) LED.

I have not used the FUI.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the support guys. :thanks:
I'll do my best to bring this one in.


----------



## vermeire (Jun 10, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> Thanks for all the support guys. :thanks:
> I'll do my best to bring this one in.


 
Kudos to you for being so committed to the community that you are willing to take over the production of the light. I saw mention that the 3XT & 5XT might be part of this too; is that the case? I can't guarantee that I'll purchase a light when (if) they become available but it is a possibility.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 10, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> Thanks for all the support guys. :thanks:
> I'll do my best to bring this one in.


 

Thank* you *Steve for all you are doing! :thumbsup:


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 10, 2011)

OT:

Hi Kilovolt, my old friend!!!

I was sure you wouldn' t have missed this new LiteFlux :thumbsup:.


back to topic:
Kuku, I' m getting my italian fellows updated with any news you bring us :naughty:.


----------



## AnotherADDiction (Jun 10, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> Thanks for all the support guys. :thanks:
> I'll do my best to bring this one in.


 I am glad that you will (continue to) answer many peoples prayers!


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 10, 2011)

i might be in for one of these

(awaiting further details)

the LF2XT is my favorite flashlight; more specifically, my 2XTi


----------



## flashlight nut (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been following the LF2XT on CPF since becoming a member over a year ago. I will definately purchase this light if goes into production again.
Good luck on this business venture KUKU.


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 11, 2011)

Quick question everyone, what do you guys use to remove the light engine? I cannot find any tweezers skinny enough to fit in there.

Thanks


----------



## bansuri (Jun 11, 2011)

Fisk-king, dx sells a set of three that has a couple that fit nicely. 
Just be sure that you engage both the pc board and the aluminum body of the pill or you might twist out the electronics. 
The pic below shows the tweezers *not* engaged completely.


----------



## jorn (Jun 12, 2011)

fisk-king said:


> Quick question everyone, what do you guys use to remove the light engine? I cannot find any tweezers skinny enough to fit in there.
> 
> Thanks


I used a letherman and grabbed the + contact sticking out. It's not that tight, so i dident need to use force for it to come loose. I have to say I did worry about breaking something. Then i used a safety pin. (just cut off the lock and bend it into shape. Voila, a nice but weak "mini tweezer".


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 12, 2011)

bansuri said:


> Fisk-king, dx sells a set of three that has a couple that fit nicely.
> Just be sure that you engage both the pc board and the aluminum body of the pill or you might twist out the electronics.
> The pic below shows the tweezers *not* engaged completely.


 
:thanks:

Just placed an order @ DX.


----------



## maskman (Jun 14, 2011)

KuKu 427 has an excellant video on YouTube called "LF2XT bezel ring replacement". The video shows upclose and personal footage of removing the pill with small tweezers. It also shows reinstalling the pill after the bezel oring is replaced. You can view the procedure here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJRcP6ajJaE&feature=related It never hurts to maximimize use of all your resources before starting on a project. I hope all goes well after you get the right tweezers.


----------



## maskman (Jun 14, 2011)

Double post. Please ignore.


----------



## bansuri (Jun 17, 2011)

The Liteflux website is offline. Here's hoping it's a sign that the meeting went well!


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jun 17, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> OK LF is still taking repairs. If you want you can send the light to me and I can forward it. Or send it to LF direct.
> 
> How many people are in for another 2XT? I mean like 100% sure... I need to know because buying the 2XT design ain't gonna be cheap...


 If an LF2XT comes out with neutral white emitters I will probably buy multiple by myself (exact # will depend on price...), and do my best to refer friends to buy them.

I used to carry a neutral LF2XT as my primary light. It was lost and I haven't been able to replace it so I'm definitely in if they go into production again. 

Note: If neutral white isn't available, I'd probably still buy just one and attempt to mod it myself


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess I'd be also in for 2 "KuKu-LF2XT". The "KuKu-LF2XT" should have the same features (CUI+FUI). I use both UIs. Some LF2XT are CUI other are FUI.

I'd be also interested having a refreshed "KuKu-LF5XT" with FUI-CUI.

It is a pity that the Liteflux Flashlights are gone.... :shakehead :mecry:


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 17, 2011)

..i mostly use the FUI, but i really like the CUI and use that sometimes, too. 

will these be titanium?

it looks like i will be in for at least one. i would love to have some trits around the side, but will settle for just a button trit or two.

must be neutral white or no sale. ..getting excited!..

..now i wait.. 

thanks again, steve!


----------



## MatNeh (Jun 17, 2011)

Count me in for 1!


----------



## Fitsbain (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm in for one.

Maybe becu???


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd like to get an LF2XT with more knurling and preferably a stiffer switch so tailcap lockout isn't necessary.


----------



## jorn (Jun 17, 2011)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I'd like to get an LF2XT with more knurling and preferably a stiffer switch so tailcap lockout isn't necessary.


Tailcap lockout on a lf2xt? That wouldent work wery well. Most of the time if the switch gets pressed in my pocket, it only turn on for the momentarly press. If it actually turns on, the "3 min auto off " mode takes care of that problem. It have never burned my pocket in fui.


----------



## AAROSOL (Jun 17, 2011)

Id be in for at least 2 for regular priced lf2xt's. I prefer the natural HA aluminum models with a neutral tint. Thanks!


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 19, 2011)

if they're aluminum and similarly priced as the original, i'll probably buy 2 or more.


----------



## Chrisdm (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I figured this was a good place to get a response ot this question rather than start a ne wtopic. Searches didn't produce an answer... I just scored my first lf2xt, from a fellow CPF member. I had never experienced a "preflash" before, but this light seems to do just that. I haven't ventured beyond CUI mode, but in CUI mode when I turn it on, it flashes for a second then comes on... Seems like shoddy behavior for what is supposedly the best AAA light on the planet? Is this normal? Is there a way to avoid it? I find it annoying... Thanks!


----------



## bansuri (Jun 19, 2011)

It sounds like you have the tactical/momentary feature on. Click 4 times to toggle off feature.


----------



## Chrisdm (Jun 19, 2011)

bansuri said:


> It sounds like you have the tactical/momentary feature on. Click 4 times to toggle off feature.


 
Hey that was it, thanks so much!


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 19, 2011)

LF says they need time to consider....


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 19, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> LF says they need time to consider....


 

Is there a time frame for their thinking about your proposal?


----------



## baterija (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmmm I go AWOL for a while and came back looking for Liteflux news. Bad news, to good news, to "they need time to consider"... sigh.

I'm in for 1 or 2 if they're basically the same as the stock. I never bit on the 2XT but have a 5XT, 3XT, and the 2AA extension for the 3XT. I kicked myself when I just missed the last of the 2XTs. I am almost all FUI on the 3XT (programmed the same as my 5XT).


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, again, for trying to keep this light alive, Steve. Hope we don't have to wait too long for their decision. Maybe some of the competition will read this thread, get off their keisters, and give us what we want.

Geoff


----------



## Jay R (Jun 21, 2011)

Chances are they will consider that if you can sell them, so can they, and they may start producing again....


----------



## tbenedict (Jun 21, 2011)

I would love to have one of these. Never played with one, but from all the reading, I've always wanted one. 

That said, pricing is key. I want one bad, but will have to sell some stuff to buy a light around the aluminum ones original pricing. Knowing that these can be repaired will also be a big plus for sales.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 23, 2011)

LF has agreed to complete their previously planned LF2XT SS run on the condition that I supply the needed ICs.
Three days and three phone calls later, I still don't have the part numbers and got a "I'll call you when I get the number" instead.
Ball's in their court now. I've pushed as far as I care to.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 23, 2011)

_


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jun 24, 2011)

Steve, thanks for looking into bringing back the LF2XT for us!


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update .

So is it going to be the same as the old one except for the material it is made from (SS instead of aluminum)? No emitter upgrade?


----------



## jorn (Jun 24, 2011)

I would love it if it still got the neutral xp-e as a option. It's a great emitter for a small light and the beam looks perfect.


----------



## gunga (Jun 24, 2011)

Hurray! Good job Steve!


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 24, 2011)

holy heck! this is awesome!

i will buy at least one in neutral white.

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG!! I'd LOVE one in Stainless Steel, I've found SS to be one of the best for EDC especially if you put it on a keychain. *Crossing Fingers!*


----------



## stoli67 (Jun 26, 2011)

I will definitely be in for at least two in SS!


----------



## paddyie (Jun 26, 2011)

I would also buy at least one depending on the price.


----------



## Hoosier Light (Jun 26, 2011)

Having spent too much time reading about this light, I'll be in for at least one in any material with any emitter at probably any price.


----------



## bansuri (Jun 26, 2011)

Perhaps a dedicated interest thread over in Dealer's Corner?


----------



## briteflite (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in for at least 2 SS LF2XT's. Thanks for all your efforts to try to make this happen!


----------



## thom1960 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd definately be in for one.


----------



## compasillo (Jun 27, 2011)

Steve,
No need to say I'm IN for, at least, a couple of SS's


----------



## Chrisdm (Jun 27, 2011)

If this is becoming a list, I'm in.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Jun 27, 2011)

Same here. two for me as well. Neutral tint of course.


----------



## bansuri (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm waiting to see pricing, but I'm definitely interested. 
If this suddenly turns into a $200 light, then probably not.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Jun 30, 2011)

I think the base problem is still the same. One electronic component of the LF2XT, LF3XT and LF5XT of the light engine is a "on demand" component that is not in stock at the manufacturer. And since there is only a need of a few of this part (1000-5000 pieces are a few parts - 100000 are more...) the light engine must be redisigned. And I guess that needs time and money. I'm pretty sure PCBs and all other parts are present and are only waiting for the missing part.

Since the Liteflux Website is gone, the Facebook Liteflux page is not updated anymore I do not think we will see a LF2XT in the was we know (with CUI uand FUI). I hope Steve is able to make a few of this great lights but at all I guess Liteflux is gone....


----------



## Whacky (Jul 4, 2011)

So I'm assuming that Liteflux is essentially out of business other than this last pseudo-run?


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 4, 2011)

While I was trying to clean up I found my LiteFlux LF2-XT that I had used as an EDC. I put a battery in it, and will test it for a while since often in summer It's not convient for me to carry bigger lights. I'm using CUI, but I was quickly reminded how even CUI is a great interface for a small light like this.


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd also be interested in a lf2xt ss if it comes into production.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 9, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> LF has agreed to complete their previously planned LF2XT SS run on the condition that I supply the needed ICs.
> Three days and three phone calls later, I still don't have the part numbers and got a "I'll call you when I get the number" instead.


Hoping I'm wrong, but that sounds like a classic run-around. Not very encouraging.

Thanks again for looking into it, Steve. 

*Yo, Liteflux! What's the story???*

Sorry, my two little gems... _you're not allowed to leave the house yet!_ :sigh:


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't know about anyone else, but I'm thinking LF is so pleased with the legendary status of the lights they used to produce, that making more would dilute the prestige, and very high resale price... a great feather in their cap.

IIRC, their main business is in manufacturing other things?


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 10, 2011)

Last reported in the marketplace is they still had not got back to Steve, and remember Steve may not even be able to get the required components. So this is not a high priority for them, and now Steve is busy with many things... so don't get your hopes up too much.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to the operation manual online? I have one on the way, but it comes with no manual.


----------



## AlphaZen (Aug 3, 2011)

The link I have is broken, but I have it saved in Stanza on my iPhone. I don't know how to share it, but if someone knows how and could explain it to me I would be glad to upload it or email it to you.


----------



## hoongern (Aug 3, 2011)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Does anyone have a link to the operation manual online? I have one on the way, but it comes with no manual.


 
There's a link to a "cheat sheet" here which I (and I think others as well) have found more useful than the operation manual, which I don't think I've seen online.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, appreciate it.


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 3, 2011)

Nope no more LF2XT's. I've got a bunch and am waiting for them to reach the same price as gold (now $1650 or so an ounce) so I can sell them and make a fortune. 


NOT! just kidding I only got one and would love to see some more made but it would have to be same quality and near the original price. Mine's been a safe queen and will probably stay that way unless I can get another one (reasonable). They are the 'sweetness'.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 4, 2011)

~

This is the only "Flow-chart" that I could find .

All the rest I found are broken links .

~


----------



## hoongern (Aug 4, 2011)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> This is the only "Flow-chart" that I could find .
> 
> ...



If you need the flowchart, I've put it up here for now.

(Also found an alternate link to the same flowchart)


----------



## bexamous (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow didn't realize LF2XT wasn't available anymore. Glad I got mine when I did. Mine has a Neutral White XPE Q4 in it. Do people mod these with any more recent LEDs? Can you put a XPG in these or anything? Is the beam much worse?


----------



## AlphaZen (Aug 5, 2011)

Here you go. I think I figured it out. Let me know if the link works.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 5, 2011)

It works fine!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I received my lit yesterday and did a factory reset. I have the light in the CUI, but it keeps coming on on the high level, and it also flickers on high. It flickers on no other levels. I'm hoping it's just a battery problem, but it did it on a Nimh and L92.

EDIT: just tried brand new L92, still flickers and comes on on high, even if I turn it off on minimum.

Any thoughts?


----------



## compasillo (Aug 6, 2011)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Hey guys, I received my lit yesterday and did a factory reset. I have the light in the CUI, but it keeps coming on on the high level, and it also flickers on high. It flickers on no other levels. I'm hoping it's just a battery problem, but it did it on a Nimh and L92.
> 
> EDIT: just tried brand new L92, still flickers and comes on on high, even if I turn it off on minimum.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Sounds like a driver issue... :thinking: 
But... Have you cleaned the contacts and adjusted the switch? 
(sometimes the switch is loose and gives some problems).
Have you checked the pill is tighten enough in the head threads?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 6, 2011)

compasillo said:


> Sounds like a driver issue... :thinking:
> But... Have you cleaned the contacts and adjusted the switch?
> (sometimes the switch is loose and gives some problems).
> Have you checked the pill is tighten enough in the head threads?


 No I haven't done any of that stuff, except clean the contacts, how do i adjust the switch?

Sorry for being lazy, but I really tried to search before posting.

:thanks:

EDIT: figured out the tail switch, now to mess with head.

EDIT#2: cleaning tailswitch fixed flicker, but light still comes on max. My gosh they don't give much room to loosen/tighten pill, lol.

Oh, and it has inductor whine too... Common with these?

EDIT #3: all is well again, don't really know what I did. Cleaned it again, tightened everything and boom. It works fine. It still has the whine though, min and max do not whine.

EDIT#4: Right back to its old ways again, coming on Max. It seems to work sometime, then go back to turning on at Max. I'm ready to throw this thing in the lake....

EDIT#5: (I hope I'm entertaining you folks.  ) Working again, it seems if I go from lets say medium and double click and go to minimum, then turn it off, it comes back on at medium, not min. Seems to be working fine, then coming on at max... Then working fine againl. So maybe I'm just an idiot, thats probably it.


----------



## jorn (Aug 6, 2011)

Mine don't whine when i use 10440 cells. Little brighter than with normal cells, but the no whine is the best bit. I think it's safe to use unprotected 10440 in this light, so that's what i feed it.
sounds like you use cui and has memory turned off and the first mode programmed as medium?
Mine had the same flickering issues, retaining ring was the problem, came loose all the time. light went crasy.I think all the on and off flicker, might program it to all sorts of random settings. One big uber tighening on the head and tail, and it havent had a problem since. Even went trough the washer on full program, came out working perfectly. Clean but dinged...


----------



## AlphaZen (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope I am not stating the obvious, but the LF2XT does not have mode memory in the CUI that works like most lights. The mode that comes on is the user mode, not the last used mode. 

So, if you push and hold the button to find a nice usable level to your liking, that will be your user mode. You could then, for example, do a click + press and hold to get to high and turn it off from high and it 'should' come back on in your programmed user mode. 

Try this if it comes on in high: Press and hold to ramp down the brightness and then turn it off. Turn it back on. If it comes on to high, then I am out of answers.


----------



## AlphaZen (Aug 6, 2011)

A few more things:
I did get a usable link to the user manual a few posts up, if you haven't seen that yet.

Mine has a small whine on high, but I accept it.

Mine flickers when the tailcap is not screwed down extremely tight.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm all set, the user mode was the thing, all tightened and working fine, but it still whines on everything except min and max.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 6, 2011)

~

ScannerMan ...

Try different batteries .... maybe a NiMh Eneloop could reduce whine ?

~


----------



## bansuri (Aug 6, 2011)

I've found that the whine comes from an inductor on the bottom board, kinda hard to do anything about once it's assembled. Potting would help. I used some new-skin on an lf3xt and it worked pretty good, but it's a lot easier to work on since it's larger. There's probably something better than newskin, just needs to be thin enough to get inside the coil housing. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Liteflux-LF3XT-Inductor-Whine-Fix-Pics-Added


----------



## egrep (Aug 7, 2011)

bansuri said:


> I'm waiting to see pricing, but I'm definitely interested.
> If this suddenly turns into a $200 light, then probably not.



Oh, if it's only $200 I'll take three then.


----------



## egrep (Aug 8, 2011)

Hoosier Light said:


> Having spent too much time reading about this light, I'll be in for at least one in any material with any emitter at probably any price.



+1 (because one isn't enough!)


----------



## egrep (Aug 8, 2011)

Chrisdm said:


> Hey guys, I figured this was a good place to get a response ot this question rather than start a ne wtopic. Searches didn't produce an answer... I just scored my first lf2xt, from a fellow CPF member. I had never experienced a "preflash" before, but this light seems to do just that. I haven't ventured beyond CUI mode, but in CUI mode when I turn it on, it flashes for a second then comes on... Seems like shoddy behavior for what is supposedly the best AAA light on the planet? Is this normal? Is there a way to avoid it? I find it annoying... Thanks!



Yeah, you've got signaling mode on. 4 clicks, then press + hold. You'll get one flash to indicate it's turned off. Do it again and you get two rapid flashes to confirm it's on. Once you know what it is though, you may choose to keep it on. I have as it enables signalling [morse for instance] and tactical mode operation.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 8, 2011)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> ScannerMan ...
> 
> ...


 Li Ion, eneloop, and L92's all hum. Thanks though!


----------



## Jay R (Aug 8, 2011)

matrixshaman said:


> Nope no more LF2XT's. I've got a bunch and am waiting for them to reach the same price as gold (now $1650 or so an ounce) so I can sell them and make a fortune.


 

Tell me about it. I used to have 2 coins....


----------



## mr.snakeman (Dec 3, 2011)

Just thought I´d share an experience with one of my LF2XT lights. I was not able to turn on the light, would only get momentary on-sometimes! I tried changing batteries but to no avail. I tried tightening the head: head tightness o.k.. So I took it apart (except for the head) and cleaned all the tail parts, reassembled it and now it works just fine. I can only ascertain that this light is very sensitive to small amounts of contanimation on any of the internal contact points. Too much lubrication could probably just ascerberate this problem, so keep `em clean inside.


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^^ You are soo right. I have 2 of them and have experienced the same things. They are a bit finicky. But once you know what's happening, a quick adjustment, tightening or cleaning and you're back in business.


----------



## hoongern (Dec 4, 2011)

mr.snakeman said:


> Just thought I´d share an experience with one of my LF2XT lights. I was not able to turn on the light, would only get momentary on-sometimes! I tried changing batteries but to no avail. I tried tightening the head: head tightness o.k.. So I took it apart (except for the head) and cleaned all the tail parts, reassembled it and now it works just fine. I can only ascertain that this light is very sensitive to small amounts of contanimation on any of the internal contact points. Too much lubrication could probably just ascerberate this problem, so keep `em clean inside.



Yeah, this happened to me - the moment I release the switch the light will turn off. Once, after changing batteries, it didn't even turn on at all when clicking. I also had issues with the clicking - sometimes a single click would be interpreted as a double click, or not be detected at all.

I gave the light a thorough clean and put deoxit in the switch - which seems to have improved it. Most of the time, it works fine. However, I agree that the light is a bit finicky. As much as I love it, I find that I can't trust it 100% of the time, which is a bit of a shame.


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 4, 2011)

mr.snakeman said:


> Just thought I´d share an experience with one of my LF2XT lights. I was not able to turn on the light, would only get momentary on-sometimes! I tried changing batteries but to no avail. I tried tightening the head: head tightness o.k.. So I took it apart (except for the head) and cleaned all the tail parts, reassembled it and now it works just fine. I can only ascertain that this light is very sensitive to small amounts of contanimation on any of the internal contact points. Too much lubrication could probably just ascerberate this problem, so keep `em clean inside.





Lite_me said:


> ^^^^ You are soo right. I have 2 of them and have experienced the same things. They are a bit finicky. But once you know what's happening, a quick adjustment, tightening or cleaning and you're back in business.





hoongern said:


> Yeah, this happened to me - the moment I release the switch the light will turn off. Once, after changing batteries, it didn't even turn on at all when clicking. I also had issues with the clicking - sometimes a single click would be interpreted as a double click, or not be detected at all.
> 
> I gave the light a thorough clean and put deoxit in the switch - which seems to have improved it. Most of the time, it works fine. However, I agree that the light is a bit finicky. As much as I love it, I find that I can't trust it 100% of the time, which is a bit of a shame.




I experienced this when I got my first LF2XT and there are 2 sources of this "issue". It might not be YOUR issue, but that's how I discovered mine. 

The most common possibility is the *tailcap was slightly loosened*, hence loosing contact until you press the switch, closing the circuit and giving you momentary. That's why after disassembly, cleaning and assembly, you managed to tighten back the tailcap in the process. So if you ever experience the issue again, try tightening your tailcap and see if it works. 

Second possibility, FUI is activated accidentally.


----------



## pae77 (Dec 4, 2011)

My LF2XT has been my constant EDC since I first got it and it's still going strong, however, I've experienced the same problems every so often with mine and I also found the cure was simply giving it a thorough cleaning, especially on the threads. Whenever it starts showing signs of erratic performance, another thorough cleaning has always set it right again.


----------



## hoongern (Dec 4, 2011)

Zeruel said:


> I experienced this when I got my first LF2XT and there are 2 sources of this "issue". It might not be YOUR issue, but that's how I discovered mine.
> 
> The most common possibility is the *tailcap was slightly loosened*, hence loosing contact until you press the switch, closing the circuit and giving you momentary. That's why after disassembly, cleaning and assembly, you managed to tighten back the tailcap in the process. So if you ever experience the issue again, try tightening your tailcap and see if it works.
> 
> Second possibility, FUI is activated accidentally.



In my case, FUI is what I use, and the tailcap was on as tight as possible. I myself discovered the loosened tailcap issue 2 days after I got mine - and my issue is definitely not related to that. However, it is indeed very good advice when troubleshooting - always make sure all the parts are on tight - including the head assembly! 

The 'momentary' issue I have - also seems to be linked to some flickering. Sometimes, when the light it on, the brightness starts flickering, and then suddenly it'll just turn itself off - just poof, off! After that it will become 'momentary'. 

Regardless of all this - I still LOVE the LF2XT and wish they were still in production.

EDIT: By 'momentary' I don't mean the same effect as the momentary feature - but one which just turns off the light the moment you're no longer pressing the switch, even if it's a fast tap (if it's the momentary feature, it'll turn itself on properly after a short blink)


----------



## pae77 (Dec 4, 2011)

When it starts flickering by itself, it sometimes may flicker just the right way to switch itself into the tactical mode. I have activated the tactical or momentary mode sometimes by accident also without realizing it. Usually when stuff like that starts happening, it just needs a good cleaning.


----------



## Chrisdm (Dec 17, 2011)

Guys i just acquired an lf2xt with no manual, cant find ui info online... is there one? Thx,


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 17, 2011)

Chrisdm said:


> Guys i just acquired an lf2xt with no manual, cant find ui info online... is there one? Thx,




You can use the link posted by AlphaZen above, I did the same since I could not trace my manual




AlphaZen said:


> Here you go. I think I figured it out. Let me know if the link works.


----------



## Chrisdm (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks kilovolt, thats what I needed. Appreciate it.


----------



## Chrisdm (Dec 20, 2011)

Another question guys: Looking to get a trit in my switch. Can a trit fit into the stock button or are those with trits aftermarket switches?

And if they can go in the stock button, will 1.5x5mm fit? And finally, I haven't attempted any disassembly on my lf2xt... Is it difficult, any trick I should know? 

Thanks so much y'all!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 20, 2011)

~

Hi Chrisdm .

The original stock stainless steel button is too thin for a trit .

Thicker/deeper titanium buttons and end cap were from member "KuKu427" .

They had to be made from thicker material to mill a slot for the trit .

You might contact KuKu to see if he would consider having more made ,
but I doubt it - as he had much trouble getting the original ones produced.

Only other choice is a Want-to-buy Ad on the Market Place .

KuKu's price at that time for a Ti/trit button was $45.00 .

Good Luck on getting one .

~


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello everyone, I hope you are all well.....

So I took apart my recently acquired LF2XT, and it has no o-rings between the body and switch housing nor the Ti button. Question is, where might I find some?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 24, 2012)

~

FORD F-250

I would contact KuKu427 to see if he has any O-ring's left .

If he does - I'm sure he would help you .

~


----------



## egrep (Jan 24, 2012)

++1


TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> FORD F-250
> 
> ...


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 24, 2012)

Sent Steve a PM inquiring about replacement o-rings, he has none to offer.


----------



## egrep (Jan 24, 2012)

In that case you might try to ask Compasillo or Hiro for their advice.


F250XLT said:


> Sent Steve a PM inquiring about replacement o-rings, he has none to offer.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 24, 2012)

~

I think LED Cool was the other major seller ..... you might also ask him ?

(but his last visit here was 10-07-2011)

~


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 25, 2012)

Still seeking o-rings, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 26, 2012)

Sooooo, I found a set of o-rings, ordered some AW10440's, and bought another LF2XT.....I am so weak. :shakehead


----------



## AlphaZen (Jan 26, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Sooooo, I found a set of o-rings, ordered some AW10440's, and bought another LF2XT.....I am so weak. :shakehead


All with the Marketplace down. Nice work.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jan 26, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Sooooo, I found a set of o-rings, ordered some AW10440's, and bought another LF2XT.....I am so weak. :shakehead


ANOTHER? From where?? I miss mine so much...


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 26, 2012)

AlphaZen said:


> All with the Marketplace down. Nice work.



Thanks, gotta stay busy :huh:



Sir Lightalot said:


> ANOTHER? From where?? I miss mine so much...



You can always get another, keep an eye out :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep, there are still some out there, and I have a black one that will be available soon. 

Wish they would have kept the progress rolling with them because by now we'd probably have both higher and lower output levels, not to mention getting LF5XT's with the upgraded UI.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 27, 2012)

F250 you are really going strong: shortly WE will have to ask YOU for advice regarding the use of our lights ...


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 27, 2012)

Kilovolt said:


> F250 you are really going strong: shortly WE will have to ask YOU for advice regarding the use of our lights ...



I can only hope to know half as much about lights, as all you good folks that have helped me out lovecpf


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 27, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Sooooo, I found a set of o-rings, ordered some AW10440's, and bought another LF2XT.....I am so weak. :shakehead




~

I hope you didn't have to pay SO much for it this time ...... :devil:

~


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 27, 2012)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> I hope you didn't have to pay SO much for it this time ...... :devil:
> 
> ~




Just a bit more


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 27, 2012)

~

You MUST be hooked !

I see you have NOW made it your Avatar Pic ......

rather than a FORD


Geeeezzzzzz !


~


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 27, 2012)

Hooked? Noooooooo, I do NOT have a problem :ironic:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 27, 2012)

~

HaHa .......... the FIRST sign ... there IS a problem ......



Is DENIAL ...... when they say .... "I do NOT have a problem :ironic:"





You should seek Counseling ........ right away !


~


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 27, 2012)

When you learn both the CUI & FUI, it makes the desire even worse.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jan 27, 2012)

And there you are and it`s 3 a.m. and you are bleary-eyed having tried to work out all the last little system tweaks and saying to yourself (in an undertoned voice) "Wow, I´m so glad that I have a flashlight to help me do this so early in the morning." (I own three-nuff said).


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 27, 2012)

As I sifted through the plethora of posts in the thread, I know I saw mention of the "Auto Off" function issues. Wanted to test it, so I disabled the ODP. It fades out at 40 seconds, what's up?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 27, 2012)

~

Well ... from my understanding, 3 minutes is the normal time .

I just timed mine at 3min. + 3 seconds .

~


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 27, 2012)

I tried mine 3 times, faded out at 40 seconds each time.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 27, 2012)

~

Sorry ... I can't remember what might cause that ........

it would take a LOT of reading to find it .... if it was posted ?


Maybe someone else remembers ....... I wish they would start posting .


We currently have 170 members on line ..... but everyone has stopped posting.


Is everyone really THAT speachless ? Come - on ..... get involved.

~


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 27, 2012)

I seem to recall something about this happening. It may have been an old post by BabyDoc that talked about it.

Geoff


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 27, 2012)

~

Thank you Turtle ...... I seem to think you are right ....

We will have to go and search his posts for that time period .

Maybe we will find it .

~


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 27, 2012)

~

So far ... these posts mention 40 SECOND shut-off ... here ... here and here

and also ... here


~


----------



## naturelle (Jan 27, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> bought another LF2XT.....


WHERE? I'd like to buy one, too! If somebody wants to sell one, PM me...


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 27, 2012)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> So far ... these posts mention 40 SECOND shut-off ... here ... here and here
> 
> ...




Interesting, thank you.....I doubt I would even use this function, but it would be nicer if it was bug free.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 27, 2012)

~

It's actually a nice function... if you can get it to work properly.

You might try a reset - and reprogram .

Let us know if you can find a work-around .

~


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll do the reset and see what happens, thanks.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 27, 2012)

~

As I recall .... many ,many months ago ...

I think I set all my light levels/modes .... and set the auto-off last .

~


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 27, 2012)

Since I'm going to try running 10440's, the ODP might be more important...yes?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 27, 2012)

~

Yes ... I guess I would have to agree .

~


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 27, 2012)

Hopefully I'll learn how to successfully switch between the options, to accommodate the battery type I am using.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 28, 2012)

I've never gotten into using 10440's. Seems bright enough on NiMH's, and I don't have to fuss with another charger. And, I really wouldn't want to give up the 3 minute shut-off. It really is a nice feature to me, and it's easily temporarily disabled (3 clicks).

Geoff


----------



## jorn (Jan 28, 2012)

I love it with a 10440, truly 10440 compatible. It's not that hard driven (140 lumens if i remember correct), so it wont burn my fingers as fast as the rest of my 10440 driven lights. I use the 3 min shutoff, and just monitor the battery with the 5 clicks now and then.


----------



## burntoshine (Jan 28, 2012)

Flying Turtle said:


> I've never gotten into using 10440's. Seems bright enough on NiMH's, and I don't have to fuss with another charger. And, I really wouldn't want to give up the 3 minute shut-off. It really is a nice feature to me, and it's easily temporarily disabled (3 clicks).
> 
> Geoff



i love the 3 minute auto-off option. my first mode is the lowest, and with the 3 minute auto-off enabled, i never worry about it accidentally turning on (which i don't think it does, anyway) and running down the battery. i use eneloops in my aluminum (which stays at home) and lithium in my Ku Ti (part of my EDC). and that (3 click) temporary auto-off disable is genius; i use that all the time. most of my usage is only for a handful of seconds, but i just click thrice when i know it's been a couple of minutes and/or when i know it's going to be longer usage of the light. my Ku Ti is still my absolute favorite! perfection.


----------



## burntoshine (Jan 28, 2012)

jorn said:


> I love it with a 10440, truly 10440 compatible. It's not that hard driven (140 lumens if i remember correct), so it wont burn my fingers as fast as the rest of my 10440 driven lights. I use the 3 min shutoff, and just monitor the battery with the 5 clicks now and then.



i recently got into using 18650s and RCR123s using a PILA charger. can the PILA charger work with 10440s? does anyone make a protected 10440?

edit: has anyone used these in the LF2XT? and would they work in a PILA charger?


----------



## jorn (Jan 28, 2012)

I dont know, but i dont think so. Im using a old nanocharger buildt for a single 10440. Normal chargers for 18650's etc, seems to be too powerful for the 10440's and might recharge them too fast. I dont charge my 10440's in my wf-139.
There are protected 10440's but they are longer and dont fit many lights too well. I dont need protected ones for my liteflux.


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a Pila charger, and was advised against charging 10440's in it. So instead, I'm ordering one of cottonpickers USB chargers from over at the Markerplace.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 29, 2012)

I have always used 10440's in my LF2XT and I charge them with a Nano. I don't know what I am going to do when the Nano fails but I have three of them so there's some hope for the next several years. I use the same Nano for the 10180's needed by my wife's Lummi Wee which are even more critical.


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had a WTB posts for Nano chargers for a while now, no luck as of yet.


----------



## chris975d (Jan 29, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> I've had a WTB posts for Nano chargers for a while now, no luck as of yet.



I've always had good luck charging my 10440's with the "Ultrafire 3.6 volt lithium AA or AAA Battery Charger" that Lighthound sells. I don't know what the general consensus of the charger is on the forums here, but there have never been any problems with it in my use. Two bays, can charge 14500 or 10440 in either bay. Cheap, too.


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 29, 2012)

What do you think about charging them with an Eneloop charger?


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 29, 2012)

Whoops, double tap.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 29, 2012)

~

10440 LiIon cell ......... Charging them in an Eneloop charger ?

Wrong chemestry ..... NiMh V/S LiIon ........ should not do it please .

Use Eneloop chargers only with NiMh cells .

~


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 29, 2012)

edited -

Sorry, I was getting off track, qestion asked in the battery forum.


----------



## F250XLT (Feb 6, 2012)

Does anyone know at what voltage does the protection kick in?


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 6, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Does anyone know at what voltage does the protection kick in?


From the manual, it says .8V for aaa, and 2.8v for 10440.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 6, 2012)

Here's what it says in the Operation Manual.

AAA Ni-MH : Low battery warning voltage - 1 V , Over-Discharge protection voltage - 0.8 V .
10440 Li-Ion : Low battery warning voltage - 3 V , Over-Discharge protection voltage - 2.8 V .

I've never used the OD settings (I like the 3 min. timer), so I don't know the accuracy of these numbers.

Geoff


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Feb 6, 2012)

~



Flying Turtle said:


> I've never used the OD settings (I like the 3 min. timer), so I don't know the accuracy of these numbers.
> 
> Geoff




Turtle , I may very well be wrong - but I thought while the LF2Xt was being bought and discussed years ago .... that the conclusion was both of those features could be used at the same time . But that Auto-Off over-rides and takes priority over ODP. (as explained in Note2 on the FlowChart) .. Later , when I get up , I'll have to go way back , thru the long sessions of part 1 ,2 ,3 , 4 , and 5 ... and try to investigate that .

~

EDIT: SO far , in my re-reading of many thousands of posts , BabyDoc in "Part3/post76" says.. they can NOT be used together ...

And also this from BabyDoc in Part3/post#457 , further explained.



... but I will continue reading to be sure .

~


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 6, 2012)

From my recollection in reading through the threads, it is either the ODP or the 3-minute timer, but not both. I'm with Geoff on using the timer instead, because it is so easy to just check the voltage whenever you want.


----------



## F250XLT (Feb 6, 2012)

I remember reading about glitch that made you choose one or the other, but thought someone found a way around it. 

As far as the timer goes, it was not working properly on my Natural version...
But perhaps it will work on the Black version that was sitting in my mailbox today


----------



## F250XLT (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Kilovolt (Feb 7, 2012)

WOW! Like new!


----------



## Jay R (Feb 7, 2012)

Don’t forget, 10440 cells only cost a buck fifty each. You over-discharge one, so what ! Throw it away and pop another one in there.


----------



## F250XLT (Feb 7, 2012)

Kilovolt said:


> WOW! Like new!




Very much so, it's a beauty. The tint on this one is quite a bit cooler than my natural version, still very nice though.




Jay R said:


> Don’t forget, 10440 cells only cost a buck fifty each. You over-discharge one, so what ! Throw it away and pop another one in there.




Yes, I ordered some AW cells from Super T Manufacturing.


----------



## stoli67 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am glad that u like the minty black !


----------



## F250XLT (Feb 7, 2012)

stoli67 said:


> I am glad that u like the minty black !



I'd like it even if it were *PINK *:wave:


----------



## stoli67 (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't know about pink but I did get an interesting offer for the one and only Stainless Steel LF2XT in existence!


----------



## F250XLT (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm kinda over paying big money for lights these days, I've had my fill throughout the years. Although that would be a fantastic addition to your collection.


----------



## stoli67 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just getting a LS20 urgraded to a neutral XPG and a mule XML ..... you don't want to know the entire build cost! together with a C pack


----------



## F250XLT (Feb 7, 2012)

stoli67 said:


> Just getting a LS20 urgraded to a neutral XPG and a mule XML ..... you don't want to know the entire build cost! together with a C pack




Hopefully you didn't send those lights to the wrong modder, you may not see them for the next year or so.


----------



## Nearlytangent (May 27, 2012)

KuKu427 said:


> LF says they need time to consider....


----------



## Pvt.CyP (Dec 17, 2013)

.....


----------

